# Crypt Club



## DogFish

This is the place to talk about Cryptocorynes. Ask questions, share growing secrets, post your successes, worry about your melting crypts, and to help fellow site members. Don't worry about staying on topic ...as long as it's about crypts...it is the topic.

Please start with a list of your current Sp. So others may know who to ask about individual sp.

Bankanensis 'Dwarf'
Becketti 
Bullosa 'Sarakei'
Bukit Ibam 'Yellow-Ring'
Bukit 'Merah'
Cordata 'Blassii'
Cordata 'KR01'
Cordata 'Rosainberg'
Ferruginea
Cordata 'Thailand'
Hundorio
Keei 'Jambusan'
Longicaudia 'Pudimgbesar'
Minima
Moehimannii
Nevelli
Noritoi
Nurri
Parva
Pygmea
Striolata
Usterianna x Walkeri
Walkeri-Lutea
Wendetti 'Red'
Zukalii


----------



## DogFish

***PM me and I'll update this post


----------



## DogFish

"This brand new Cryptocoryne, is a Cultivar, created from a mutation in the wild of the C.cordata species, and bred to grow to this rare Flamingo pink colour. Because it is produced in a Tissue Culture laboratory, it is supplied in a plastic culture dish, but can be readily rooted by the Hobbyist, and will grow and spread out, over a matter of 2-3 months. ''

Your thoughts???


----------



## manualfocus

Can't wait for my Flamingo to come in and then die because I don't know WTF I'm doing with it! :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

Chad gave me a tiny baby of Flamingo a while back and it never grew for me in my tank. Suffice to say it later disappeared.  I'm not sure if Chad was ever able to grow it out either... maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## lbacha

I see you posted my thread on nurii leaf variations I need to update it with new pics, I've finally figured out what's happening the leaves are starting with long petioles and rounder light green leaves as the leaf matures its getting really broad and dark colored and really looks a lot like a wendetti leaf grown under high light, I have it growing right next to a wendetti mi oya and the mature leaves are almost identicle other than some dark hashes on the nurii..

Len

Len


----------



## DogFish

I have great suspicion about that bizzarly unnatural color. I do have to think it would not be that much unlike other Cordata Sp. If when new what they "built" it from that might help.


----------



## lbacha

DogFish said:


> I have great suspicion about that bizzarly unnatural color. I do have to think it would not be that much unlike other Cordata Sp. If when new what they "built" it from that might help.


Just like every other crypt out there it will probably look different in every tank


----------



## chad320

Nice start guys. I dont have the time to jump on board right away, but I will find the time this weekend. Speedie, I do have a Flamingo left but its a sorry little tiny piece but it has put out 3 leaves this month so its at least finally acclimated and growing. In 3-5 short I should have a full size plant


----------



## looking4roselines

Here is another blog that I visit frequently. A lot of good info.
http://natureye.com/


----------



## looking4roselines

Crypt garden - puts a lot of our emersed setup into shame.
http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/my-crypt-and-nepenthes-garden.html/comment-page-1#comment-838


----------



## lbacha

looking4roselines said:


> Crypt garden - puts a lot of our emersed setup into shame.
> http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/my-crypt-and-nepenthes-garden.html/comment-page-1#comment-838


Yeah his garden is amazing I love the small streams he is setting up for crypts, I hasn't looked in a while has he finnaly planted them, also speaking of crypts I think Xue sent me a crypt Christmas present and since I just landed i'll be getting it shortly..


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

My friend growing that "new" crypt says it's actually a C. wendtii cultivar. Just throwing that in.


----------



## lbacha

Cardinal Tetra said:


> My friend growing that "new" crypt says it's actually a C. wendtii cultivar. Just throwing that in.


I would agree that the pics I have seen make it look a lot more like a wendetti than a Cordata but maybe it is a hybrid of the two..


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> I see you posted my thread on nurii leaf variations I need to update it with new pics, I've finally figured out what's happening the leaves are starting with long petioles and rounder light green leaves as the leaf matures its getting really broad and dark colored and really looks a lot like a wendetti leaf grown under high light, I have it growing right next to a wendetti mi oya and the mature leaves are almost identicle other than some dark hashes on the nurii..
> 
> Len
> 
> Len


Len,

Are you sure this is the plant you got from me? Crypt Nurii mutated? I've been growing it for over a year now and none of my plants look anything close to any wendtii variants. :/


----------



## lbacha

I am positive, I will show you some picks, the center of the plant has leaves just like is did when I got it from you and the outside older leaves look very similar to the wendetti red/ mi oya next to it, I actually need to trim some leaves that have a little bba on them so I'll do a macro shot of each tomorrow, this is why I started the thread in the first place because the leaves are so different than any pictures I have seen other than in the wild, I will say my wendetti leaves are a lot broader and more colorful than most I've seen, I'm sure it is the extremely high light I have ten under.

By the way Nick I'm going to send you a PM at some point I have some questions on shrimp, I'm thinking of starting a couple tanks for them.

Len


----------



## speedie408

Sounds too odd. Post up some HQ pics.

Go for it, if you need shrimp, I'm your man .


----------



## n00dl3

Great thread!!!

Here is my list of crypts... all of them are grown submersed.


C. Keei 
C. Uenoi
C. Nurii 'Rompin' 
C. Bullosa 
C. Nurii Pahang Mutated 
C. Kota Tingii 
C. Nurii 
C. Cordata KR01 
C. Hudoroi 
C. Striolata 
C. zukalii 
C sp. Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring" 
C. Cordata 'Rosanervig' with veins 
C. Minima 'Gasser'


----------



## wetworks

I only have the basic common crypts right now, but I will be adding some new ones to my collection and hope to have some rare ones in the near future. Great thread!


----------



## DogFish

Thanks for posting your collection lists. 

Wetworks, post what you have today. You can always edit the list. There may be people that have a question for you about a sp. you own.


----------



## lbacha

Nick

Here are the pics of the nurii 'pahang mutated' and wendtii red/mi oya while not completly the same they are close. If you look close at the nurii leave you will see it still has the nurii markings,

Comparison









Large Nurii leaf









Large C wendtii Mi Oya









Small nurii leaf









I just ripped alot of stuff out of my aquarium so I can't get a shot of the plant right now I need it to clear up

Len


----------



## looking4roselines

WOw! I have never seen a nurii leaf like that. 
This reminds me of the cordata leaf nurii.


----------



## raven_wilde

My crypts:

C. walkeri var. lutea
C. crispatula var. balansae
and I think C. nurii? maybe wendtii? I need to get an ID on this guy, the LFS doesn't exactly label their plants all that well.

The tank I keep them in is here: my 30 gal.

They are all grown submersed. I have had the lutea for about 5 years and it is the king of the tank


----------



## speedie408

Len,

That's a crazy looking Nurii leaf bro. It don't look anything like any Nurii I've ever grown, for sure. 

The small leaf, yes. The large leaf, I would probably call it a wendtii myself if I didn't know. Could it be that you're growing these two plants next to each other and the wendtii is having some sort of genetic influence on the Nurii? Is that even possible? lol


----------



## mountaindew

I have a c. lutea in 55 gal tank. 


mD


----------



## lbacha

I haven't been able to find a pic like it in a tank I have pics of the wild nurii 'pahang mutated' that look similar but wider leaves, I want to lower the light in my tank but can't bring myself to do it. I just started a major rescale I pulled all the stems except for a couple h pinnatifida an removed most of the wendtii an moved some back. The whole front will be nurii, keei and affinis now. I need a background plant what would be a good 18-20" crypt I might use, preferably something not too common. I'm also considering a macranda red or ludwigia red. Oh yeah I also put one of the C ideii in the tank too, it needs to go back to a crypt cube like it started the stems and java fern took it over though..


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Len,
> 
> That's a crazy looking Nurii leaf bro. It don't look anything like any Nurii I've ever grown, for sure.
> 
> The small leaf, yes. The large leaf, I would probably call it a wendtii myself if I didn't know. Could it be that you're growing these two plants next to each other and the wendtii is having some sort of genetic influence on the Nurii? Is that even possible? lol


Go look at the pics of the wild nurii it looks a lot like that leaf, my guess is it's how it grows under high light, I have some other nurii 'pahang mutated' from tissue cultures that I'm going to put in there and see what it does, it's emersed right now so I should be able to see what leaves it forms as it transitions, I'm hoping the affinis "red metallic" I just got looks like it does in the wild as well..

Len


----------



## lbacha

By the way dogfish thanks for starting the thread I think it will be a good place to discuss one of my favorite plants (I have even focusing on some other cool aroids lately as well) ill post a list of what I have in a little bit.

Len


----------



## wetworks

Here is my current list as of today:
Cryptocoryne beckettii 
Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne petchi
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne walkeri 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Bronze’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘De Wit’
Cryptocoryne willisii 
Cryptocoryne willissi x lucens


----------



## DogFish

lbacha said:


> ....I need a background plant what would be a good 18-20" crypt I might use, preferably something not too common..


Maybe C. Cordata "Thailand" ? That gets tall? 

You welcome Len about starting the thread. The idea credit goes to the the guys that wanted a crypt sub forum, Chad & WetWorks.


----------



## Robert H

PLEASE make the distinction of your cryps being grown submersed and emersed.

I would also like to know how long each of your cryps has been in your aquarium, that way we can judge if some of these less common ones are really suitable for the aquarium or not. Are any in your tanks for over a year?

The only way to accurately identify any Cryp specie is by its flower, "spathe", and cryps only flower above water. When you look at the leaves, there are dozens of species that look almost identical. Serious collectors grow to flower. I am not a serious collector.

Here is a list of cryps I have grown underwater for a year or more:

lucens
lutea
willissii
albida brown
cordata/blassi
balansae
retrospiralis
spiralis
parva
wendtii sp: brown/red, tropica/bronze, green, mi oya, Florida sunset
affinis
petchii
pontederiifolia
ciliata
Moehlmannii
usteriana
aponogetifolia
minima
undulata wide leaf

Cryps I have tried to grow underwater UNSUCCESSFULLY 

griffithii
nurii
tonkinensis 
lingua


----------



## lbacha

The C nurii I was talking about is submersed it is defiantly nurii as I got it from Nick and it's been confirmed by many as nurii so far it has been in my tank 6 mints and it is 4-5 times the size it was originally with plantlets starting to pop up so C nurii 'pahang mutated' is definatly a good submersed choice. I like the idea o giving some stats with you crypts to see how different people are growing them

Len


----------



## n00dl3

DogFish said:


> Maybe C. Cordata "Thailand" ? That gets tall?
> 
> You welcome Len about starting the thread. The idea credit goes to the the guys that wanted a crypt sub forum, Chad & WetWorks.


Cordata 'Thailand' does get tall. I have 2 mother plants and a few babies if you're interested.


----------



## lbacha

I'm not sure those big broad leaves are the way I want to go, I'm thinking maybe a balansae, or something similar I think the thinner leaves will look better

Len


----------



## kevmo911

lbacha said:


> I'm not sure those big broad leaves are the way I want to go, I'm thinking maybe a balansae, or something similar I think the thinner leaves will look better
> 
> Len


Balansae are a lot like your basic wendtii in that they propagate far and quickly. I've had new plants grow nowhere near the mothers. They also grow *very* tall, and leaves will easily get wrapped around driftwood and equipment if there's a lot of flow in the tank. In my experience they're more prone to melt than some variations, but definitely hardier than many.


----------



## lbacha

Thanks

I really don't think balansae is what I want just something like it

Len


----------



## Robert H

we should start posting pics


Florida sunset:










affinis










albida










ciliata










moehlmannii










By the way, here is an article I wrote about Cryps for FAMA magazine:
http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/planted-tank/crypt-aquarium-plants.aspx


----------



## DogFish

Robert H said:


> PLEASE make the distinction of your cryps being grown submersed and emersed.
> 
> I would also like to know how long each of your cryps has been in your aquarium, that way we can judge if some of these less common ones are really suitable for the aquarium or not. Are any in your tanks for over a year?



I'm pretty happy people are posting their lists. :big grin:

I guess if this will be the omnibus crypt thread that is a valid request, I'll edit my list. I'm not so sure that how long one keeps a crypt is a true measure. Plants can survie quasi dormant for a long time or they can flourish very quickly. People's commitment to plants change over time. Better to keep a plant thriving for 6mos and move on to other Sp. than to have a plant struggle to hold on for 18mos.


I would offer all crypts are "suitable" for aquaculture. I think NOT all aquaculturests are suitable for the less common varieties. :big grin:

Thanks for posting you lists!


----------



## manualfocus

Here's my list, all grown submersed:
C. Bullosa "Pakan"
C. Bullosa "Batang Ai"
C. Keei
C. Hudoroi (melted--probably a goner)
C. Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring" 
C. Wendtii 

Does anyone have a Hudoroi they're willing to part with?


----------



## DogFish

lbacha said:


> I'm not sure those big broad leaves are the way I want to go, I'm thinking maybe a balansae, or something similar I think the thinner leaves will look better
> 
> Len


My you're fussy....:hihi:

Maybe C.retrospiralis or
C. spiralis


----------



## lbacha

I was thinking about those two choices I think there are some harder to find varieties that might be what I need to look for


----------



## Robert H

balansae, retrospiralis, and spiralis all have very long and narrow leaves and grow tall. Balanse and retrospiralis are puckered, while spiralis is smooth.

Usteriana and aponogetifolia are like jumbo versions of balansae, wide and very long leaves that are puckered, up to two feet long.

Ciliata, pontederiifolia, and Moehlmannii are all broad leaf and can be smooth or puckered. All three look very much alike.

balansae


----------



## Robert H

> I'm not so sure that how long one keeps a crypt is a true measure. Plants can survie quasi dormant for a long time or they can flourish very quickly. People's commitment to plants change over time. Better to keep a plant thriving for 6mos and move on to other Sp. than to have a plant struggle to hold on for 18mos.


Well, yes and no. There are many, many Cryps species that will absolutely not grow underwater. Some may hold on for a time, others will fail pretty quickly. Time is an indicator if it is growing substantially during that time. If it hangs on for a few months and does nothing and disintergrates, that is a pretty good indicator.

The tougher Cryps need very acidic conditions, like 4 to 5 pH. Others like balansae are hard water Cryps. The most common ones fall somewhere in the middle.


----------



## n00dl3

manualfocus said:


> Can't wait for my Flamingo to come in and then die because I don't know WTF I'm doing with it! :bounce:


Mine is in transit between Orlando FL and Ohio since 12/21. Earliest I will get my package is 12/27. At USPS.com tracking said the expected delivery date is 12/22. Of course, USPS customer service is not helpful at all. I hope when/if I get it on 12/27, it won't be a pile of mush.


----------



## Robert H

OK, let me try this from a different standpoint instead of me preaching at you...

You guys who are growing these "rare" cryps, what helpful information can you share on your success with these plants? Particularly those that you are able to propagate.

A) what are the growing conditions you are providing?
B) how long have you had the plant?
C) how long is it taking to see growth? How many plants have you been able to propagate from one plant?
D) have you tried to alter growing conditions in any way to improve growth? Altered water chemistry, altered substrate, changed lighting...

E) Do you know anything of the natural habitat of that particular specie that you can share? Is it a black water Cryp? Is it known to be a bog plant, swamp plant, or deep water plant?
F) Can you post photos?

None of this is meant to be a judgement, but information that we can all learn from.

Nood, I was reading your journal, and many of the plants look like they are doing well. I get the impression you have had them for a relatively short time. Can you share anything you have learned from keeping these plants? And would you mind telling me where you are getting them and who Nick is? 

I realize this is lots of questions, but I am really trying to get more info out of you guys. It would be very helpful to me and I am sure many other people reading this.

You cannot just make the assumption that all Cryps are the same and should be able to grow in any aquarium, because thats really not the case


----------



## manualfocus

n00dl3 said:


> Mine is in transit between Orlando FL and Ohio since 12/21. Earliest I will get my package is 12/27. At USPS.com tracking said the expected delivery date is 12/22. Of course, USPS customer service is not helpful at all. I hope when/if I get it on 12/27, it won't be a pile of mush.


Same here. Still says expected delivery of 12/22. I'm REALLY hoping it'll get here tomorrow and not next Tuesday!


----------



## looking4roselines

*Growing C Keei and C Affinis*

C keei and c affinis proves to be very prolific in my 90g hard water tank. I had both plants for over two years and I get one or two runners emerging from the substrate from each mother plant a month. 

Here are some general growing info:
They're grown in tap water from Glendora. TDS meter shows that they are on the harder side with 330-340 ppm. I have two eheim classic 2217 and 2 mesh modded octopus 1000 needlewheel for CO2 and current on both ends of the tank.

I use earthworm casting with a red clay mix as the main substrate. The worm poop is capped with very used aquasoil. 

I do not dose nutrient into the water column but I do have a school of cardinal tetras that are fed every other day.

Every square inch in the 90g has movement and saturated co2. Movement and CO2 distribution can be read by looking at the flow of the tiny CO2 bubbles suspended in the water column. You can see this in the two photos below. 

In my experience, the key in keeping these crypts happy are stable parameters, good current, continuous supply of nutrients, and ample co2. Lighting is not so important, given that its sufficient.



C keei is a hard water crypt but I also have them grown in my 55g soft water CRS tank. There is no difference in growth pattern. However, emergent growth is a different animal. I cant seem to keep it alive...

I have c sp bukit ibam and c uenoi grown in this tank as well. They're alive and growing but not at the same pace as keei and affinis. These are doing much better in a soft water tank. I'll post some info on them later.


----------



## chad320

Here are some I already had pictures of...

Green Gecko...










Cordata KR01...










Nurii Phang Mutated...










Nurii Rompin...










Keei....










Affinis...


----------



## DogFish

Robert H said:


> Well, yes and no. There are many, many Cryps species that will absolutely not grow underwater...


Robert - if they will grow in nature underwater they will grow in an aquarium under water. Just because we haven't figured out the right combination doesn't mean it is impossible.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Well I am new to keeping Crypts but have a great deal of interest in them.

Here is what I have so far-

•	Lucen
•	Undulata
•	Becketti?? 
•	Pontederiifolia 
•	Willisi xLlucens
Wendtii ???
All these have been in my tank for about 2-3 months

cordata 'Rosanervig' - this has only been in my tank for a few weeks now but is still looking very healthy, although it has not produced any new leafs as of yet.

All these are growing in plain old blasting sand with DIY root caps along with EI dosing, Higher light, and co2 injection. 

*NOODL3-*A quick question for you, or anyone really. I seen in your list you also have the cordata 'Rosanervig' but have "with red veins" after it. Is there a another Rosanervig that does not show the red veins? Mine only has 2 leafs and no veining yet, but am really hoping that it comes with time. 

I will be posting with some pics later since I was dumb and just planted these any old place without keeping track of whats what. Since then I have moved the taller ones back and vice versa but would like to know exactly what I have and which one is which. Especially the Wendtii I have, I think is the "bronze" variant soley on the color of it but like I said I am new to these and want to be sure incase I ever sell them I dont mis-label anything. 

I really like this thread and maybe with enough interest a sub-forum will pop up someday!


----------



## mountaindew

Some lush crypt growth


----------



## manualfocus

Introducing *C. Flamingo*:









Will try growing one submersed and one emersed.


----------



## looking4roselines

Very nice. How many plants did you receive from the tissue culture jar?


----------



## manualfocus

looking4roselines said:


> Very nice. How many plants did you receive from the tissue culture jar?


Just two. Really hoping I'll be successful in growing them!


----------



## chad320

Nice. The leaves are bigger on yours than the one I recieved last year.


----------



## lbacha

It does look like a pink wendtii I'm wondering if it's like the Florida sunset but they found a way to make the color uniform


----------



## klaus07

I have found a lot of advice on how to grow the easy crypts like the various forms of wendti, and also on how to grow the blackwater forms with minimal hardness and low minerals in general. However, examples of how to put together the substrate for the calcium/magnesium loving plants like Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia seem to be lacking except for oblique references like " they do well in hard or moderately hard water." What are examples of successful substrates for these species? Would you still use aquasoil? peat? MGSO? What would you use to bring up the hardness of these substrates?

Klaus


----------



## chad320

Hey Klaus, I use a limestone based clay and add it to Aquasoil by the pellet. You dont want a bunch exposed to open water messing up your hardness making it too hard. It hasnt really seemed to matter buried in the substrate. When I pull crypts there are always alot of roots attached to the clay.


----------



## klaus07

Heh, thanks Chad. So do you recommend going out in the back yard and harvesting some of my local limestone based clay? 

What are the other hard water calcium loving crypts? I will start the list with two. Please add to the list.

1) C. aponogetifolia
2) C. balansae
3) C. keei * added by looking4roselines*
4) C. noritoi *added by looking4roselines*


----------



## looking4roselines

C Keei and c noritoi are also hard water crypts


----------



## trixella

manualfocus said:


> Introducing *C. Flamingo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try growing one submersed and one emersed.


Where did you order that from? They're so cool... I want one! roud:


----------



## raven_wilde

Robert H said:


> balansae, retrospiralis, and spiralis all have very long and narrow leaves and grow tall. Balanse and retrospiralis are puckered, while spiralis is smooth.


Question for the Crypt Club:

So I've been trying to grow balansae in the back of my tank, however, my water is on the softer side and its not doing as well as I would like; ie I really want a thick screen of plants.

Which would be a better fit for me, retrospiralis or spiralis? 

Lutea is growing like a weed for me if this helps to give you an idea of the environment.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DogFish

raven_wilde said:


> Question for the Crypt Club:
> 
> So I've been trying to grow balansae in the back of my tank, however, my water is on the softer side and its not doing as well as I would like; ie I really want a thick screen of plants.
> 
> Which would be a better fit for me, retrospiralis or spiralis?
> 
> Lutea is growing like a weed for me if this helps to give you an idea of the environment.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


C. Spiralis might be better. Go take a look art Jan's Crypts pages, (Linked in the 2nd post). Read about Cryptocoryne walker (Lutea) and the other 3 you mentioned. 

You might be a able to add some crushed Oster shell & coral. to your substrate near the C. Balansae 1st to see if you can get it to grow. I get if from Tractor & Farm supply they sell it as chicken grit.


----------



## manualfocus

trixella said:


> Where did you order that from? They're so cool... I want one! roud:


It was part of a group buy on APC a few weeks ago. My submerged one isn't doing too hot but the emersed plant is picking up!


----------



## kubalik

hey guys , I have a question . Does this look like nurii ?


----------



## speedie408

kubalik said:


> hey guys , I have a question . Does this look like nurii ?


That looks like a wendtii sp.

This is how my nurii looks:


----------



## kubalik

yeah big difference , i bought it as nurii some time ago . Well as long as its nice and healthy ...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Yeah all the C. nurii variaties I've seen floating around have distinctly colored veins and black etching on their leaves whether they're mutated or not.


----------



## WeedCali

I have some C. Wendtii thats growing under 2x31W 10,000k T5HO for 12hrs a day in my emersed setup and it has taken on coloration and markings like Nurrii I've seen. I think I have too much light lol it hugs the soil in its pot yet everything else seems to be growing great.


----------



## raven_wilde

Thanks for the response DogFish!

Another question I have... I need a crypt identification.

I know that the only true way to ID a crypt is through examination of its spathe, but maybe you guys can at least offer up your best guess?

Thank you


----------



## WeedCali

I have that Crypt too! Mine arent as big but my emersed one is doing well. IDK what the exact species is either cause its never flowered for me


----------



## WeedCali

My C. Usteriana in my emersed tank flowered for the first time a couple weeks ago


----------



## n00dl3

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Well I am new to keeping Crypts but have a great deal of interest in them.
> 
> 
> cordata 'Rosanervig' - this has only been in my tank for a few weeks now but is still looking very healthy, although it has not produced any new leafs as of yet.
> 
> All these are growing in plain old blasting sand with DIY root caps along with EI dosing, Higher light, and co2 injection.


 
Welcome to the club!!! It can a very expensive addiction if you're into the rarer crypts.

Cordata 'Rosanervig' "veins" is a much debated topic. It was talked about over APC. 

IME, it is all about the strain that you've purchased. If you've gotten a good strain that show 'veins'. More likely, you'll continue to get the 'veins' look if they are happy with your tank condition. 

I have gotten a few different sources of C. 'Rosanervig'. It has varies. Even though, they are all in the same tank. 



xxbenjamminxx said:


> I really like this thread and maybe with enough interest a sub-forum will pop up someday!


finger crossed... TPT doesn't like to do subforum...


----------



## n00dl3

manualfocus said:


> Introducing *C. Flamingo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try growing one submersed and one emersed.


I am so jealous!!!!

This is mine.... after 5 days lost in USPS lala land. I hate them so much!!!

The roots look alive though. I have buried two and float two roots. Lets if they will revive. I have had pretty good luck with reviving crypts if the roots are alive.


----------



## WeedCali

Wash off all the dead/dying material and plant them in some coco/peat. Grow them emersed for a bit to bring them back to health maybe.


----------



## n00dl3

WeedCali said:


> Wash off all the dead/dying material and plant them in some coco/peat. Grow them emersed for a bit to bring them back to health maybe.


Sorry, I do not have an emersed setup and do not have room to setup one. I will have to take my chances with my two options.


----------



## DogFish

I'd offer you a 4" clay pot in my Emersed 20L 90% humidity & 80temp. but I doubt one of them would survive any further USPS brutality.


----------



## n00dl3

DogFish said:


> I'd offer you a 4" clay pot in my Emersed 20L 90% humidity & 80temp. but I doubt one of them would survive any further USPS brutality.


Yea... I don't think it will survive another long trip.


----------



## chad320

You could do it in a jar. You dont really need the whole "set up". Any jar with a hole in the lid will do just fine.


----------



## n00dl3

chad320 said:


> You could do it in a jar. You dont really need the whole "set up". Any jar with a hole in the lid will do just fine.


Hi Chad,

Can you eloborate a little more on the jar setup? How much soil? Water? Light? temperature?


----------



## DogFish

Here's Parva in Betta bowl:










1' of dirt, a little sand, an old CD case cover as a top. I did put some Taiwan moss and a few pc of Glosso in there too. But, you get the idea.


----------



## chad320

Any old jar will work. I use a mix of AS and Eco and add about an inch. Add enough water to raise the water level even with the substrate. I keep mine at 74* but im not claiming thats the best temp. If you can do natural sunlight in a window and keep it warm enough that would be best IMO but 8 hours of any light would work. I happen to keep mine under 12 hours of T-8 flourescent.


----------



## DogFish

Chad - What do you use for a lid?


----------



## chad320

I used Saran Wrap and a rubberband when I did jars. I use nursery flats and humidity domes now.


----------



## n00dl3

Thanks for the idea and advices... I'm going to try it.


----------



## n00dl3

Here is my modified emersed setup. This will be floating in my tank which will get 9 hours of light and temperature of 78 F. 

Material list:
- glass cup
- used aquasoil
- two zip tie
- styrofoam
- Saran wrap
- rubber band


----------



## manualfocus

That's a great idea, noodle! :thumbsup:


----------



## WeedCali

that should work great!


----------



## chad320

If theres a will, theres a way. Great job n00dl3!


----------



## looking4roselines

A lot of Japanese crypt collectors use clear tubberwares filled with sphagnum moss to nurture crypts back to life. 

I received a crypt a few years ago with a melted crown. A few days later, I am left with a rigid rhizome and I kept it in a jar filled with low quality sphagnum moss. It eventually sprouted and rooted after a few weeks.


----------



## raven_wilde

So all this crypt talk has got me thinking that I need to start an emersed setup... after all, I have a spare light just sitting around begging to be used 

What do you all recommend as substrate for a long-term emersed setup for crypts? topsoil? potting soil? eco-complete? peat moss?


----------



## klaus07

That's a great question and the only reason I am giving my input at all is because I use many different kinds of substrate combinations. Other than a stint in 1985, when I grew C. pontederifolia emersed in pure sphagnum moss. Since then I set up a few humidomes on 10/19/2011 and I have about 15 species of crypts growing in the following soils. Eco-complete, Aqua Soil Malaysia, Miracle Grow Organic, peat moss and milled Coir. I have mixed EC, MGO, Coir and peat moss in various combinations and alone. All combinations so far have been successful but I am a bit nervous about two types of crypts 1) the blackwater type. I am using Aquasoil for those. 2) hard water crypts like C aponogetifolia. I have that one in pure aqua soil most submersed with diy co2 addition. I also have two aponogetifolia emersed and I am seeing new growth. I am planning on adding some calcium laden clay to my aponogetifolia and hudoroi.

If I knew how to easily post pictures from my ipad I would, so a posting with photos will have to wait until photos are on my desktop computer


----------



## lbacha

I use aqua soil Malaya, fluorite, potting soil, hydroton, cut sphagnum and worm castings all with good results.

Len


----------



## lbacha

klaus07 said:


> That's a great question and the only reason I am giving my input at all is because I use many different kinds of substrate combinations. Other than a stint in 1985, when I grew C. pontederifolia emersed in pure sphagnum moss. Since then I set up a few humidomes on 10/19/2011 and I have about 15 species of crypts growing in the following soils. Eco-complete, Aqua Soil Malaysia, Miracle Grow Organic, peat moss and milled Coir. I have mixed EC, MGO, Coir and peat moss in various combinations and alone. All combinations so far have been successful but I am a bit nervous about two types of crypts 1) the blackwater type. I am using Aquasoil for those. 2) hard water crypts like C aponogetifolia. I have that one in pure aqua soil most submersed with diy co2 addition. I also have two aponogetifolia emersed and I am seeing new growth. I am planning on adding some calcium laden clay to my aponogetifolia and hudoroi.
> 
> If I knew how to easily post pictures from my ipad I would, so a posting with photos will have to wait until photos are on my desktop computer


Klaus

Get tapatalk for your iPad makes posting pics easy
Len


----------



## looking4roselines

lbacha said:


> Klaus
> 
> Get tapatalk for your iPad makes posting pics easy
> Len


 
For some reason, photos uploaded from tapatalk has very low resolution. Do you know if there is a way to increase that?


----------



## raven_wilde

@looking4roselines What substrate do you use for crypts? I've been looking through your Emergent Photo Journal but I don't think you mention it.


----------



## looking4roselines

I experiment with a lot of different substrates.

For the acid loving crypts, I normally use pure aquasoil. I repotted some c ferruginea a few months ago using a mixture of peat and aquasoil. They seem to be responding well.

I use cheap organic potting soil for cryts that are easier to grow. C pontiderifolia, c spiralis, and I tried this with c noritoi and c ferruginea as well. All flowered with dirt cheap substrate. It was like $3 bucks for a bag from wal-mart.

I've also used earthworm casting. I have c zaidiana, c ideii, c ferruginea, and other crypts growing in this stuff. Also have good results.

I bought some coral chips and plan on repotting c hudoroi, c noritoi, and c affinis with a mixture of clay and sand.


----------



## nilocg

looking4roselines said:


> I experiment with a lot of different substrates.
> 
> For the acid loving crypts, I normally use pure aquasoil. I repotted some c ferruginea a few months ago using a mixture of peat and aquasoil. They seem to be responding well.
> 
> I use cheap organic potting soil for cryts that are easier to grow. C pontiderifolia, c spiralis, and I tried this with c noritoi and c ferruginea as well. All flowered with dirt cheap substrate. It was like $3 bucks for a bag from wal-mart.
> 
> I've also used earthworm casting. I have c zaidiana, c ideii, c ferruginea, and other crypts growing in this stuff. Also have good results.
> 
> I bought some coral chips and plan on repotting c hudoroi, c noritoi, and c affinis with a mixture of clay and sand.


Have you tried any in Akadama? I had been using a mixture of AS and ecocomplete which seemed to work ok, but I always had a layer of black scum(algae?) on the tops of the soil. I repotted some in akadama a few weeks back which isnt long enough to notice any real difference in growth, but the scum layer hasnt formed on the akadama yet. It also seems to drain much better. Anyone have any experience with Akadama longer than a few weeks so I know what to expect?


----------



## raven_wilde

I keep seeing mention of scum or fungus growth along the surface of the soil... have you guys found anything that can combat this? Also, is it bad?


----------



## nilocg

raven_wilde said:


> I keep seeing mention of scum or fungus growth along the surface of the soil... have you guys found anything that can combat this? Also, is it bad?


I havent found anything that was really effective at getting rid of it. It can get pretty bad, its like a sheet of slimy black stuff. Im not sure how much it affects crypts, mainly kills lower growing ones. Most of my plants are suffering right now because I left the top off over night about a month ago, I have been struggling to get everything turned around since then and lost several nice crypts. 

Anyways so far so good with the akadama, but its hasnt been that long so we will see.


----------



## looking4roselines

When I get the thick black film and fungus in my pots, I simply flood my tanks and let the surface skim off into the drain pipe since my tanks are plumbed and the black film will eventually float.

I wish I can do something about the snails though. I introduced them to eat off some of the algae but they figured that my crypts were tastier. They are breeding faster than the assassins can eat.


----------



## looking4roselines

I haven't tried akamada yet but I presume this is very similiar to baked clay?



nilocg said:


> Have you tried any in Akadama? I had been using a mixture of AS and ecocomplete which seemed to work ok, but I always had a layer of black scum(algae?) on the tops of the soil. I repotted some in akadama a few weeks back which isnt long enough to notice any real difference in growth, but the scum layer hasnt formed on the akadama yet. It also seems to drain much better. Anyone have any experience with Akadama longer than a few weeks so I know what to expect?


----------



## raven_wilde

Is the black film or fungus similar to what can occur with during dry start method? If so, I think some people treat this by spraying a dilution of excel on it... anyone tried this?


----------



## nilocg

looking4roselines said:


> I haven't tried akamada yet but I presume this is very similiar to baked clay?


Yes it is


----------



## DogFish

This black scum you guys are experiencing, what Temp & Humidity are you emersed tanks keep at?


----------



## nilocg

DogFish said:


> This black scum you guys are experiencing, what Temp & Humidity are you emersed tanks keep at?


I used to have a humidity gauge, but it didnt seem to be very accurate so I didnt trust it and threw it away. Havent had one since. Can you point me in the right direction for a good reliable one?


----------



## WeedCali

Bought a $6 RAOK plant package and three C. Nurii's were in it! Im potting one up to go in the emersed tank soon.


----------



## wetworks

Hello fellow crypt enthusiasts! I am compiling a master list of crypt species- please check the list in the link and reply with any new info that I do not have, and feel free to fix my mistakes. Thanks!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/159565-cryptocoryne-master-list-please-help-me.html


----------



## wetworks

WeedCali said:


> Bought a $6 RAOK plant package and three C. Nurii's were in it! Im potting one up to go in the emersed tank soon.


That is some serious kindness!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Hey there, I would like to trouble some of the Crypt Experts if I may with a few IDs. 

Like I said earlier I planted all my crypts when I got them and stupidly didnt keep track of which ones I put where and what the names were of all of them. 

Here are a few pics that I took of some of them and would like to get some opinions on what type they are:

Pic 1 -









Pic 2 -









Will add some more pics of the others that I needed IDed a little later on.

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## DogFish

nilocg said:


> I used to have a humidity gauge, but it didnt seem to be very accurate so I didnt trust it and threw it away. Havent had one since. Can you point me in the right direction for a good reliable one?


Colin - I'm using the set that they sell in PetSmart for reptiles. I've checked the temp against my Fisher Scientic Lab thermometer and it was 1 degree low. I tend to the Humidity is reading fairly accurate as the Temometer was pretty accurate.


----------



## lbacha

I use a controller I bought on eBay for $25.00 it is really accurate and can controller a device based on the reading

Len


----------



## DogFish

I'm simply using a 150wt heater and an Air stone in 3" of water in a sealed tank. My Cypts are in clay pots. The top is Saran wrapped. There a small breach were the power cord enter.


----------



## Speaker73

looking4roselines said:


> When I get the thick black film and fungus in my pots, I simply flood my tanks and let the surface skim off into the drain pipe since my tanks are plumbed and the black film will eventually float.
> 
> I wish I can do something about the snails though. I introduced them to eat off some of the algae but they figured that my crypts were tastier. They are breeding faster than the assassins can eat.


You can try flooding your tanks and gassing them with high levels of co2. Heard that works. At the very least it'll get them to go to the top of the tank where they can be collected easier. Worth a try as long as you don't kill your plants! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilocg

lbacha said:


> I use a controller I bought on eBay for $25.00 it is really accurate and can controller a device based on the reading
> 
> Len


Can you give me a link to this? How do you like it?


----------



## lbacha

Just go on eBay and type in humidity controller, I like it so far you will need to do a little DIY on it because you will need to connect a cord to it, also the one I got came from asia so don't be surprised.

Len


----------



## DogFish

*Excell and Crypts*

I'm begging to think that maybe this is not such a great combination. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## looking4roselines

Horrible combo. 

I have currently have crypt melt in my 90g from excel overdose. 
Did a few water changes and things seem to be stable at the moment. 





DogFish said:


> *Excell and Crypts*
> 
> I'm begging to think that maybe this is not such a great combination.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


----------



## DogFish

looking4roselines said:


> Horrible combo...


I've already stopped using Excell. You know for a guy that prefers Organic answers, I really don't know how I got on that bandwagon. :redface:


----------



## klaus07

i have a tank with four crypt species. All of them were doing well. After dosing with the recommended amount of excel all of them experienced some level of melt! I wasn't able to determine if it was the cause though or just coincidence.


----------



## DogFish

One of things that really made me take notice was the lack of growth on some very nice young Nurrii. I recently pulled them from a grow out tank and replanted them in my Nano. I've seen growth in a week and they were pretty much in limbo for over 2 months.


----------



## chad320

I can confirm this WITHOUT A DOUBT. I double dos Excel only when there is a BBA breakout and it never fails to mutate the oncoming leaves of my crypts and will stunt them if you dont do a waterchange the next day.


----------



## looking4roselines

Found another link on crypt revival. It will make a little bit of sense if you use google translation from japanese to english. I've tried this in the past and it appears to be effective.

Might be a good link to add
http://www.katte2.net/crypt/crypt_34_ecr.html


----------



## BruceF

Great thread. I have these. 
Wendtii tropica
Ciliata
Spiralis
Parva
Nuri
Undulata


----------



## they call me bruce

c. cordata KRA1, c keei Jambusan, c. zukalil, c. usteriana Xwalkeri, c. wendeti green


----------



## DogFish

I 've had a C. Rosainberg that was in limbo in my emersed tank for months. When I got it, it had two full sized leaves. It dropped one after a month. The second hung on eventually dropping. The stem end & rhizome were solid. So I left them. A month later still no change.

A few pages back Xue was talking about using sphagnum moss in a jar to revive a dormant crypt. Not having any sphagnum I substituted Oak Leave litter & just a sprinkle of MTS, enough to hold it all together. Basically, a "forrest floor" mix.
I set this up the day that Xue posted on this site.

Here we are today!!!










I'll be transplanting it into MTS.


----------



## lbacha

Just and FYI for anyone looking for very high quality sphagnum moss (yes there is a big difference in quality) along with other substrate choices go to repotme it's an orchid site with every substrate you can think of (I'm not talking aqua soil or flora max) I'm talking all the items that are used to make up potting soils.

Len


----------



## DogFish

Len - I think I really like using the Oak leaves. :wink: There may be a bennitfit to using them, possible from the Oak Leave mold?

I just Potted up the C. Rosainberg. 

I also have a C. Striolata that's a zombie rhizome. I'm repeating the process this time I'm upping the Oak leaves and using some MTS with a heavier clay content. It's the mix I used in my 40display tank and those C. Becketti are in strong growth mode. So this will be interesting. 

I think I should mention the the little beta bowl is either under a 25w halogen iKEA desk lamp or in a sunny window in the afternoon. It's getting 12 hrs photo period and gets misted. The top is a 1/2 od CD case. I kept it vented in the day a bit.


----------



## lbacha

The leaf litter is good but it can hold too much moister which is why the sphagnum is great for rhizomes you may be concerned about rotting. It holds in high humidity but doesn't get soggy.

Len


----------



## chad320

My experience has found that plants revived in moss still need to be acclimated to a planting medium and you can cut out the middle man by adding to a jar 30 ml AS and 30 ml water. Its enough solid to keep the rhizome up out of the water and it is already acclimating your crypt to the growing medium. This is the only trick that worked for getting C. 'Flamingo' to grow from the gel it was in.


----------



## DogFish

Chad - When I pulled that plant I found it had about 2" of new roots. With al the misting & keeping a lid on the bowl had 3/4" water in the bottom. So almost growing hyproponic. 

When I repotted I keep a lot of the Oak leaf/MTS mix. It's now in loose "airy" mix. Maybe this will work along the lines of the transition you are talking about?


----------



## DogFish

lbacha said:


> The leaf litter is good but it can hold too much moister which is why the sphagnum is great for rhizomes you may be concerned about rotting. It holds in high humidity but doesn't get soggy.
> 
> Len


I found that the oak leaves will drain pretty good. But, you have to find the right sized "crumble". It can't be too fine.

I've got Sphagnum on my Jewel orchids and I do follow what you are saying.


----------



## wetworks

Does anyone have any new pics to post?


----------



## looking4roselines

wetworks said:


> Does anyone have any new pics to post?


I took some nice photos of Tuan's C bullosa Pakan last night:


----------



## wetworks

Very nice!


----------



## chad320

Here is a shot of some nurris in my 29g, with a Neon Yellow and a CPD...


----------



## looking4roselines

That is some nice looking nurii you got there chad 
What type is it? Regular from pahang?

I recall that you had collected some clay from your hike. Did you use them on these nuriis?


----------



## chad320

Yes, these are the ones GG tissue cultured. I do use the clay on these. I also run bright lighting and a long photoperiod so it probably contributes alot to the bright pink hue to them.


----------



## chuukus

Verry nice chad320!


----------



## chad320

chuukus said:


> Verry nice chad320!


It kinda got skipped over but post #134 is the really nice crypt here. L4R, is this from your tanks?


----------



## looking4roselines

chad320 said:


> It kinda got skipped over but post #134 is the really nice crypt here. L4R, is this from your tanks?


It was from my tank. It was taken Thursday night when it was getting packed and ready for its new owner. I had to take some photos to admire it later


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I just caught your FS thread. Im always a day late, dollar short. I am forever collecting so when you get ready to off load some again, hook me up


----------



## DogFish

Chad I'm sure you are correct about the clay & the light, I'm seeing very dark color in my C.Becketti. I used so much clay in my MTS it's coco brown colored.


----------



## chad320

Yes, I like to test, and kill, innocent plants with torture devices like clay or peat to see what the crypts appreciate. It helps to do some research on their natural habitat first. Then torture them with temperature. Then with light. Then with emerging and submerging, lol


----------



## DogFish

Darwin would be proud.


----------



## zachary908

You guys make me jealous with all of these awesome crypts. Currently I have.. C. Nurii 'Pahang Mutated', C. Nurii, C. Albida, C. crispatula var. balansae, C. Wendtii Bronze, C. Wendtii Red, C. Affinis 'Green', C. Wendtii Green.

I'll have to try to get some shots of my Wendtii bronze some time.. it looks reallly neat compared to the C. Wendtii Bronze I normally see. Low growing super dark bronze, and bullated leaves.



chad320 said:


> Yes, I like to test, and kill, innocent plants with torture devices like clay or peat to see what the crypts appreciate. It helps to do some research on their natural habitat first. Then torture them with temperature. Then with light. Then with emerging and submerging, lol



Chad, if you've got some of that clay I wouldn't mind buying some to try out on my crypts. Let me know, bro!


----------



## chad320

Zach, I was selling it for $10 for a full small flat rate. So I made $0.00 for my efforts after boiling it down (3 hours). I got more of it, I just need to boil it down and get it ready. I think I have enough for one more already ready to go if you want it tho.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Zach, I was selling it for $10 for a full small flat rate. So I made $0.00 for my efforts after boiling it down (3 hours). I got more of it, I just need to boil it down and get it ready. I think I have enough for one more already ready to go if you want it tho.


PM me, bro!  I'll take some.


----------



## manualfocus

Anyone still growing the C. Flamingo? If so, any real progress? I haven't seen mine move in months.


----------



## looking4roselines

My emersed specimens are alive but not much growth. I can no longer find my submerged in my 90g. SAE must have moved it.


----------



## kubalik

mine is alive too but new leaves are staying small .


----------



## manualfocus

Pics of the C. Flamingo, anyone?


----------



## looking4roselines

I can get mine up when I get home but it's not pretty


Xue


----------



## thechibi

Crypts ARE cool.  I adore my C. wendtii var 'tropica' lots and I may be able to split it up and share soon! My C. parva... not so much. I am a bit worried though. Is my C. wendtii really illegal here? I bought it from Aquatek. ; And while I'd hate to get rid of it ...


----------



## looking4roselines

Here is my flamingo. it looks horrible.
The long leaf is an original pink leaf


----------



## Speaker73

Here's my list of sorry crypts that are just holding on in my tanks (submersed)
Cordata 'Rosanervig'
Keei 'Jambusan'
Nurii
Parva
Wendtti 'Red', 'green gecko', 'bronze', 'mi oya'

Always looking for more crypts to blow my money on and kill.roud:


----------



## wabisabi

looking4roselines said:


> Here is my flamingo. it looks horrible.
> The long leaf is an original pink leaf


I'm not used to seeing pics like this from you Xue! :tongue::hihi:


----------



## ChadRamsey

nurii, my favorite


----------



## kubalik

this is how my flamingo looked like a few weeks ago : ( don't have updated pic atm , but it hasn't changed much , few more small leaves , that's all)


----------



## kubalik

and this is how it looks now:


----------



## looking4roselines

Damn it looks good
Congrats

Xue


----------



## kubalik

thanks Xue.
Last couple of weeks were breaking I think. Many new 'flamingo' colored leaves showed up .
She is still small tho , anyone knows if this spec should grow big like lets say wendtii ?
I think I read once that this is supposed to be carpet plant ....not sure tho


----------



## Hcancino

Where is everyone getting their flamingo from? I can only find it from UK dealers


----------



## DogFish

kubalik - Nice to see someone has had success with a flamingo.

Hcancino - A guy on APC did a Quasi-Group order a few months ago from England. Sadly, not many had success with plants from that shipment. There
is a thread in APC's swap forum.


----------



## thefisherman

i think a collecting trip to Europe or SEA is in order, i'll see you guys next month! :O

lol i wish 


- thefisherman


----------



## Speaker73

DogFish said:


> kubalik - Nice to see someone has had success with a flamingo.
> 
> Hcancino - A guy on APC did a Quasi-Group order a few months ago from England. Sadly, not many had success with plants from that shipment. There
> is a thread in APC's swap forum.


I was part of that group buy that didn't do so well. The plants received were reportedly in bad shape and a few of us didn't get the plants we ordered. The guy that set up the gb was also out a bit of money with no plants.


----------



## wetworks

This is my current list of crypts: 
1)	Cryptocoryne affinis “metallic red” (Pahang Barat)
2)	Cryptocoryne affinis 
3)	Cryptocoryne albida 
4)	Cryptocoryne cordata “blassii” 
5)	Cryptocoryne cordata “KR01” 
6)	Cryptocoryne cordata “Thailand”
7)	Cryptocoryne cordata “Rosanervig” 
8)	Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “green”
9)	Cryptocoryne ferruginea (Sg. Sempit)
10)	Cryptocoryne hudoroi (melted, probably gone)
11)	Cryptocoryne keei (Jambusan)
12)	Cryptocoryne longicauda (Pudingbesar) 
13)	Cryptocoryne lucens
14)	Cryptocoryne moehlmanni 
15)	Cryptocoryne noritoi 
16)	Cryptocoryne nurii 
17)	Cryptocoryne nurii “Pahang mutated”
18)	Cryptocoryne parva
19)	Cryptocoryne petchi 
20)	Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
21)	Cryptocoryne pygmae 
22)	Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
23)	Cryptocoryne striolata (Lundu)
24)	Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
25)	Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red’ 
26)	Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Bronze’
27)	Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
28)	Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
29)	Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘De Wit’
30)	Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens
31)	Cryptocoryne zukali
32)	Cryptocoryne sp. “Bukit Ibam” ‘Yellow Ring’


----------



## BIG_Z

C. wendtii red
C. wendti green
C. wendti tropica
C. wendti 'florida sunset'
C. wendti hybrid green (no clue as to exactly what mix it is)
C. pontederiifolia
C. nevellii
C. willisi x lucens
C. lucens
C. undulata
C. spirialis
C. ciliata 
and 4 others that I have no clue what they are ....aka yes I have all the cheap stuff..


And for the record yes I am willing to give my left nut for some flamingo, any takers?

also if you have a species I dont have..aka almost all of them...that you are looking to sell PLEASE mail me


----------



## looking4roselines

*Cryptocoryne substrate*

Has anyone ever heard of hay being used as a crypt substrate? I've seen some Japanese growers using blended hay to grow crypts and I am curious to see if anyone else has even hear of this. I wonder if the ph is as low as the beech or oak tree leaves.


----------



## Sukhoi

I just bought my first Crypt today. It is a wendtii brown. I been wanting to try Crypts for awhile now. Any good pointers someone can give me for this type of Crypt?


----------



## lbacha

Sukhoi said:


> I just bought my first Crypt today. It is a wendtii brown. I been wanting to try Crypts for awhile now. Any good pointers someone can give me for this type of Crypt?


Give it room because it's a quick grower it will acclimate to a lot of conditions the key is to not move it around it change the water parameters too much.


----------



## klaus07

no Xue, do you read japanese? I think hay would give me hay fever. Congrats Sukoi. If you go to meijer you can usually find some wendti plugs that can have as many as ten plants in them. Also, I found coir pots at menards for about 7 cents a piece. I like coir for pots as it does not seem to promote the fungus growrth and bugs like peat, and wehn a bigger pot is needed, you can transplant the entire pot into A LARGER coir pot wirthout removing the plant.


----------



## DogFish

looking4roselines said:


> Has anyone ever heard of hay being used as a crypt substrate? ...


 I wonder if they are using Barley straw? It's a old school pond secret.

http://www.gardeners.com/Barley----the-Secret-to-Clear-Water/5433,default,pg.html

Might be worth the experiment. I had pretty good luck with the oak leaves to get my dormant C. cordata “blassii” to get going again.

PetSmart sells small packages of Barley straw for ponds in the Fish Dept.


----------



## Hcancino

Has anyone ever heard of or had their c. willisii leaves turn brown and textured? It's only one plant that is doing it so far but I thought they stayed green. I'll post a picture later


----------



## daworldisblack

Hey All!! I like my crypts that I have and have a C. Balansae but could be C. Retrospiralis since its Bronze. Can C. Balansae be bronze? My other question is I've seen them all grow tall but mine are curled. Any ideas why? Lighting? Nutrient Deficit? Thanks!









Its on the right, beside the Rotala Rotundafolia and behind the malaysian driftwood.


----------



## looking4roselines

Klaus, I cant read Japanese but I used google's translation tool. The translation is not always coherent but there were buzz words that suggest the potting medium is hay, which matches up to the photos. I may have to look further into this. 

Thanks for the info Frank.


----------



## lbacha

looking4roselines said:


> Klaus, I cant read Japanese but I used google's translation tool. The translation is not always coherent but there were buzz words that suggest the potting medium is hay, which matches up to the photos. I may have to look further into this.
> 
> Thanks for the info Frank.


It's actually kinda of fun to try to figure out what is being said after the translation, I saw the mention of hay as well I forget which site I saw it on, I'm wondering if it was hay (cut grasses) or straw (stems of some sort of grain) that they used. Straw is a lot more neutral than hay would be.

Len


----------



## Robert H

> Has anyone ever heard of or had their c. willisii leaves turn brown and textured?


Wendtii, willisii, albida, and several Cryps have a brown color variation, and often vary from a smooth leaf texture to a hammered leaf texture.

Barley is used in ponds not for plant growth, but to retard algae growth. As the straw decomposes it releases a chemical that supposedly kills algae. I don't know what value it would have for plant growth. Perhaps it could contain some minerals as it decays that could be of value.



> I like my crypts that I have and have a C. Balansae but could be C. Retrospiralis since its Bronze. Can C. Balansae be bronze? My other question is I've seen them all grow tall but mine are curled. Any ideas why? Lighting? Nutrient Deficit? Thanks!


Retrospiralis is a narrow leaf version of balansae, and both can vary in color from green to brown/bronze. Your balansae will grow taller and more upright as it matures.


----------



## Jeffww

I have a small collection going: 

C. Undulata (var. unknown) (A very dark very bullated variety) 
C. Wendtii "tropica" 
C. Wendtii "green" 
C. Pondeterfolia 
C. nurii 
C. nurii "pahang mutated" (Although this may be just a slightly varied nurii)
C. parva 
C. crispatula 
C. affinis (Although my samples are in their death throes so I'm going to have to hunt down new affinis) 
C. Keei (Really fast growing crypt that's just as easy as wendtii to keep, I don't think it will keep its "rare" status for long)
C. cordata KR01 (The slowest growing crypt I've ever seen. This thing puts out runners slower than parva)
C. wendtii ???? unknown variety. Looks almost like nurii. Has lime green leaves with red splotches and mottling. My favorite crypt. I only have one plantlet of this I rescued from a rather unkempt lfs tank.

A few observations with the C. flamingo. Looking at the plantlets people have of them. It's pretty clear that they've been grown in vitro. Meaning they probably won't take to anything below 100% humidity very well and would require a very very lengthy adjustment period. I would also like to note that for a good while they may still be under the influence of the growth regulators in the media meaning you will get deceptively good or quick growth. In other words...The losses experienced by the group buyers were probably incurred from poor transitioning! This can be accomplished by using very clean (boiled/microwaved) sphagnum moss as a substrate or rockwool or even floating the plants in clean tap water for several weeks to adjust them to atmosphere. The biggest threats to transitioning culture plants are dessication and fungal infection.


----------



## looking4roselines

hey jeff, if you are looking for some affinis, I can donate a red affinis to you later. I have some developing runners. my only condition is for you to give a few plants back out to the tpt community. Too many people asked me for this plant and I cant grow them fast enough. 

And my advice for you is to make a mother plant out of it and use it's runners as ex plants. This way, you'll have a steady supply of explants to play with.


----------



## Jeffww

Sounds like a plan. I'll get back to you though since I'm still working on a successful initiation using crypt runners. Nothing but contamination so far. And now I'm waiting on more agar.


----------



## pseudomugils

Things to add if people need them or want to trade

wendtii Florida sunset
wendtii bronze
wendtii de witt
wendtii
wendtii tropica
crispatula
pontideriifolia
blassii
lucens
lutea
retrospiralis
spiralis
ciliata
usteriana
moehlmannii
petchii
parva


I am always looking for species I don't have. I really would like to get every type so please message me if you have types I don't.

[email protected]


----------



## daworldisblack

Robert H said:


> Retrospiralis is a narrow leaf version of balansae, and both can vary in color from green to brown/bronze. Your balansae will grow taller and more upright as it matures.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## wabisabi

looking4roselines said:


> Has anyone ever heard of hay being used as a crypt substrate? I've seen some Japanese growers using blended hay to grow crypts and I am curious to see if anyone else has even hear of this. I wonder if the ph is as low as the beech or oak tree leaves.


Xue,

I think you should try this one out and let us know how it goes. You know the Japanese are fanatics about their crypts. Must be good right? :hihi:


----------



## looking4roselines

Not sure what else is under the hay / straw, but the results look pretty promising. Once I identify what it is, I am sure that I am going to give it a try


Xue


----------



## lbacha

Decomposing hay/grass will actually have a very low PH so it's probably great for blackwater species. My dad adds lime to it when he uses hay or grass as compost for the garden because of this

Len


----------



## looking4roselines

lbacha said:


> Decomposing hay/grass will actually have a very low PH so it's probably great for blackwater species. My dad adds lime to it when he uses hay or grass as compost for the garden because of this
> 
> Len


 
Thats awesome. I am going to ask my gardener to save me some grass and do a little experiment to check out the change in PH values. It it does have a significant drop in PH, I am going to put them in a mesh bag and soak it in my emersed setup. I have liquid rock out of the tap and some of my emersed crypts dont appreciate this very much. Especially c minima.


----------



## austin.b

is it true that Crypts leak a toxic substance into the tank when trimmed at the stems, leaves, and roots? and if a shrimp decides to graze in the area, it will die within a week?


----------



## toksyn

austin.b said:


> is it true that Crypts leak a toxic substance into the tank when trimmed at the stems, leaves, and roots? and if a shrimp decides to graze in the area, it will die within a week?


I don't know if it does leak anything harmful, but I've never had a shrimp die on me despite all the trimming I've done.


----------



## thechibi

I think the ammonia spikes only happen if you muck around the substrate too much. If plants get uprooted, I usually dose a little prime and replace the plant.


----------



## chad320

A Crypt nurii 'Rompin' leaf. This guy got huge and is now almost a foot tall.


----------



## lbacha

Here is some C affinis "metallic red" it is sending lots of runners and may end up being a little invasive, lol...


----------



## chad320

Nice job Len, is that planted in ADA Malaya?


----------



## Speaker73

lbacha said:


> Here is some C affinis "metallic red" it is sending lots of runners and may end up being a little invasive, lol...


Once again I'll take one for the team and take a couple of those off your hands. Lol


----------



## thechibi

Now I have some awesome wendtii green gecko.  It is indeed, crypty and awesome.


----------



## ikuzo

great collection guys!

here's mine emersed :









from top, left-right
nevillii, pontederifolia, beckettii
wendtii tropica, albida red, wendtii green gecko
wilisii, albida green

i kept them at a shaded corner of my yard
with a simple plastic cover to keep the humidity


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Nice job Len, is that planted in ADA Malaya?


Yep it's loving the Malaya, Some crypts like it others hate it, my C keei is sending runners but stays really small in it, the affinis and nurii along with wendtii and undulata are growign like weeds iny emersed tank I have range from plants melting after a few months to my cordatas and zukali loving it and sending spathes. I think low ph liking crypts do fine in it..

Len


----------



## Qwedfg

Any have a good shot of undulata? The ones I have found have conflicting leaf shape.


----------



## lbacha

It's a bad picture but here is some undulata in the corner of my tank, I'll see if I can take a better shot later it is like a skinny wendtii in my opinion.

Len


----------



## lbacha

Here is a much better picture

Len


----------



## ikuzo

Qwedfg said:


> Any have a good shot of undulata? The ones I have found have conflicting leaf shape.


here's mine
in emersed form









submerged exactly like lbaca's


----------



## gordonrichards

albida farm









becketti farm


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog

All grown emersed. Always adding more - hit me up if you have anything uncommon.

-Cryptocoryne Affinis
-Cryptocoryne Affinis 'West Pahang-Metallic Red'
-Cryptocoryne Bullosa "Bario" 
-Cryptocoryne sp. 'Bukit Ibam' Yellow Ring 
-Cryptocoryne Cordata KR01 
-Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
-Cryptocoryne Hudoroi
-Cryptocoryne Ideii 
-Cryptocoryne sp. 'Indonesia' 
-Cryptocoryne Keei 'Jambusan' 
-Cryptocoryne Longicauda 'Seri Aman'
-Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii 
-Cryptocoryne Nurii 
-Cryptocoryne Pygmaea 
-Cryptocoryne Uenoi 'Sg. Sabal Kruin' 
-Cryptocoryne Walkeri 'Lutea' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya'
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica' (?)
-Cryptocoryne Zukalii


----------



## klaus07

here is a photo of my Undulata that I got from 954baby APC member, I forget his name here.









The undulata was grown emersed in MOGC mixed with floramax.


----------



## Qwedfg

Very nice I ordered some undulata from Gordon on power sellers that should be here today pretty excited


----------



## salmon

cool thread! awesome crypts everyone!

heres my small list of current crypts i keep (not all same tank) and a pic of a c. becktii 'petchi' in my dsm with an interesting 50/50 leave pattern

-C. becktii 'petchi' (how it was labeled)
-C. balansae
-C. Lucens
-C. lutea
-C. nurii 
-c. parva
-C. wendtii 'red'


----------



## crazydaz

My Crypt Bullosa from Xue has really done well for me over the past few months! I've been told that this has proven to be a bit tricky to grow submersed, and was asked to share what I can with all of you in hopes that there MAY be some useful information that you can use. Please let me know if there are questions.

I will state clearly that I do not consider myself to be an expert in anything, much less crypts. The following is a mere summation of my tank, lighting, and substrate conditions, as well as fertilizer/water change schedule, and some personal notes. These are things that have worked well for me, and for me alone. If you disagree with anything said here, that is fine! You won't be insulting me!

In any event, let's "zoom" in on the place where my Crypt Bullosa is in my tank. In "normal" photos, you would never guess where it was because it is overshadowed by the relative enormity of my tank, and you don't usually see it in my tank pictures on my Journal thread. It would be on the "right" side of my tank towards the back third:

Right Side-Full side view:









Little bit closer......:









....and closer....









...now you should see it....









...and here it is, pretty much dead center in this photo:









I feel it necessary to mention several points. First has to do with the crypt's "placement" in the tank. From the pictures, there are two obvious facts: the Bullosa is in a somewhat shaded location; and, there is a Korelia pump very close by. Specifically, the crypt is located almost directly under a driftwood "branch" surrounded by rotala stems and a MASSIVE lotus plant, and only about four inches away from the side of the tank. In addition, there are various floating plants as well that block out additional lighting. In short, this is not a very bright location. That side of the tank faces a wall, so there is very little in terms of ambient lighting, and as the rotala stems grow, the tend to grow into the Bullosa's location and add additional shading. I don't have a PAR meter, nor have I ever cared about exact measurements of my lighting, but using some common sense, it is a mostly shaded location where perhaps 2 or 3 of the Crypt's leaves are directly exposed to the lighting. This has been an ideal location because as this is a slow-growing crypt, brighter lighting would cause it to become susceptible to algae issues endemic to slow-growing aquatic plant species, such as anubia or java fern species (Such as Green Spot).

The flow from the Korelia a foot "up" and to the "right" of the Bullosa points slightly downward and towards the center of the tank where it mixes with the outflow of the Eheim outflow, the CO2 pump spray bar, and the other Korelia pump on the other side of the tank. Needless to say, there are strong currents in this tank. The Bullosa sits (more or less) "under" two outflows: one for the Eheim filter and one for the Korelia. The current that passes by it directly is the "return" circulation. This current is steady, but not incredibly fast. The leaves from the Bullosa are pretty thick and tough, and the waver slightly in the current. It seems to be much stronger at the top, directly above the Bullosa as there is an almost constant semi-fast rotating whirlpool on the surface of the tank near the back-right corner. Having this type of current is beneficial as it prevents too much mulm or detritus from settling on the leaves of the crypt and will provide access to any nutrients in the water column, though this is predominantly a heavy root feeder. There are "rumors" that adequate flow helps to keep BBA to a minimum as well on slower growing crypts or anubia; however, this has not proven to be the case in my system. In fact, the opposite seems to hold more truth.

Moving along....:









Substrate, as we all know, is imperative to the health and well being of any crypt. Mine is a layered substrate: the base is plain kitty litter, topped by laterite, topped by a nutrient rich substrate (it's like a lighter-colored Eco Complete), and capped by pool sand. When I first planted the Bullosa, there seemed to be compaction issues as this crypt (and a few others in my tank) seemed to be trying to grow out of the substrate. By slightly mixing the substrate to "pull up" some of the bigger grains of sand and pebbles, the Bullosa (and the other problematic crypt species) settled back into a planted position without further incident. The substrate was further supplemented by adding six organic-based root tabs (courtesy of DogFish) in a two-inch perimeter surrounding the Bullosa, as well as adding two iron-rich root tabs (courtesy of Hydrophyte...I was "beta testing" his root tabs about six weeks prior to him selling them) under and slightly behind the Bullosa.

A few weeks following the addition of the root tabs and the "loosening" of the substrate, the Bullosa has been sending up one new leaf every two weeks: 










The leaves are nicely bullated and dimpled, and the color has been improving to what you might expect to see on a healthy Bullosa crypt:

Illustrating the dimpled pattern---









Leaf closest (and easiest) for me to use as my example---









The underside of a leaf---









Closer look at the color and patterns.....and nerite eggs (gosh darn it!)---









Intangibles---the following is to sum up my tank conditions. As I do not measure water parameters (never have), some conditions are based on "best guess," which I have placed an asterisk:

Lighting: 12 T5 HO Giesmann bulbs; 6 Midday, 6 Aquaflora; 48" 54 watt. Photoperiod is 12 hours total; 1.5 hours Dawn; 9 hours "burst"; 1.5 hours Dusk. Bulbs are about six months old. Suspended about 12" from water surface

Water temp: 78 degrees F

**Water pH: high 6's (?) Not measured; water is filtered through peat granules; filters have not been cleaned since initial start up. Breakdown of organic debris into mulm does lower (and soften) the water. Water change of about 5 gallons or less twice per week. Introduction of CO2 gas will create small amounts of carbonic acid (HCO3) which will lower pH over time.

**Water Hardness: fairly hard out of the tap (high mineral concentration evident as lime/calcium build up on other faucets in-house); tank conditions, along with small volume water changes, likely create softer water over time.

CO2: 3 bubbles/second; no drop checker. CO2 introduced into needle wheel pump; spray bar outflow

Fertilizer: EI dosing. Dosing schedule depends on amount of plants trimmed, any noticeable algae growth. With plants at "optimum" levels (2 weeks post trim), dosing schedule is six times per week, alternating "Macros" plus Iron on Day 1 and dosing "Micros" on Day 2. Day 7 is a "rest" and water change day. 

With Plants at "Sub-Optimum" levels (less than two weeks post-trim), dosing schedule is modified to a Day 1 "Macros" plus Iron, Day 2 "Micros," with Day 3 being a Rest and/or water change day.

Fertilizer concentrations are....."propitiatory."  However, as crypts are mostly root feeders, this would not be imperative to know.

Organic matter/debris is painstakingly removed twice per week via fish net, thus preventing nutrient-rich material from leeching back into the water column, overloading it, and creating algal blooms. This seems to really help to prevent any algae problems from occurring and harming slower growing plants such as the Bullosa. Even the floaters are removed, rinsed free of any debris caught in the root system, and placed out of the tank to maximize the efficiency of netting the debris. This may be the most important thing that I do. If it is floating around the tank and shouldn't be, get it out of there.

The substrate is RARELY vacuumed or cleaned, and then, if needed, it is only spot-cleaned for excessive mulm buildup in one or two locations, or perhaps a piece of driftwood. The snails do a great job of keeping things pretty tidy, and the substrate loose.

Lastly, I try at every cost to avoid moving or touching any of my crypts, unless I need to prune off a few leaves. If necessary, I'll prune off one bad leaf per week, IF necessary, even if two leaves need to be pruned. I have found that over-pruning a slow growing plant is a good way to kill it, or have it start growing BBA. In addition, even if it looks "ghastly" to have some algae on a leaf to you, it doesn't mean that the leaf isn't still performing a vital function for the crypt. Let a new leaf come out first, then prune the "nasty looking" one. If it loses too many leaves, you may kill it.

Perhaps a final point to think about: those who over worry about their plants tend to kill more plants than those of us who take a more laid back approach. This is because their is a tendency to worry that said plant isn't growing as well as they "think" it should, and stick their hands in there, and keep moving it around from place to place in the tank, adding various root tabs, or planting or removing other plants around it. I would REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY ADVISE AGAINST DOING THIS!! Crypts, especially the expensive rare ones, grow very slowly and seem to need their environment to be "dependable" and unchanging. Every time the plant is uprooted and moved and replanted, the root structure takes a massive toll. Same thing happens if you are planting root tabs around the plant, or adding or removing other plant species around the crypt....you are damaging the root structure. As these guys grow slowly, the time it takes to repair the root structure is increased. Do not expect to see dramatic changes within a week or two....it's not going to happen. Plant it, and leave it alone. If you have to move it, or something around it, don't do it very often. Don't add root tabs any more than occasionally. Don't over-bury the rhizome, either. Put the crypt in an out of the way place and let it do it's thing....these guys don't operate on your time frame.

Well, I hope this may have helped answer some questions for some of you out there having some difficulty growing this neat crypt species. I wouldn't presume to lecture anyone here, especially when there are so many of you out there that know so much more than I do about crypts and the aquatic plant hobby. I only meant to provide my personal experience and recommendations, and that is all! Let me know if there are any questions!


----------



## ikuzo

awww man those nerite eggs


----------



## DogFish

Don - Great write-up on your efforts with C. Bullosa!!! My theory is binging a river crypt the current might ne more important that we understand.

I look forward to seeing how this Crypt grows for you over the next 6mos.


----------



## lbacha

DogFish said:


> Don - Great write-up on your efforts with C. Bullosa!!! My theory is binging a river crypt the current might ne more important that we understand.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this Crypt grows for you over the next 6mos.


I think C bullosa, keei and uenoi all have the same requirements like this, they like clear neutral to slightly acidic moving water that holds a lot of nutrients when the water level rises due to forest run off. I'm trying a sand and clay based substrate for my keei and if it works I'll add some bullosa and uenoi to it. 

Len


----------



## crazydaz

Frank and Len==I would agree you both on how the current is important. I think, too, that a substrate rich in iron and some organic material is key. If/when we move and I need to restart the tank, I will likely add a mineralized top soil to the mix, and cap with a slightly coarser sand. Frank and Devin's root tabs were extremely beneficial to the well being of the plant.

Len, I'm interested to see how your Bullosa does in terms of a substrate a little more prone to compacting. The root system of the Bullosa is nothing short of ginormous, and I'm not sure that sand may be the best option for a substrate with this one. I'm wondering if a very fine river gravel would be better. Thoughts?


----------



## DogFish

Len - I a;so wonder how important silt in the water may be. When you look art YouTube videos the underwater shots all show the bulared leaves holding silt in the dimpled part of the leaves. Maybe an adaptation to help hold the plant in the current? Of maybe an adaptation to pul in nutrients???


----------



## lbacha

I'm not sure but in my terrarium the waterfall kicks on twice a day and stirs the sand up and deposits sand on the leaves so we will see if it helps the C keei grow...

Len


----------



## DogFish

Of course now I can't find the videos I saw. This one shows a few leaves with silt on the leaves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgBED97zG28


----------



## knuggs

Great write up Don and amazing tank!! I think one issue you may have that will stunt the growth of your crypt is the amount of competition around it. Crypts love there space and need it to sprout out the lil string roots they make, cant remember what you call them frawns or something like that...



DogFish said:


> Len - I a;so wonder how important silt in the water may be. When you look art YouTube videos the underwater shots all show the bulared leaves holding silt in the dimpled part of the leaves. Maybe an adaptation to help hold the plant in the current? Of maybe an adaptation to pul in nutrients???


Interesting, very well could be...

I have some Bullosa coming in soon. Ive grown very fond of the bulated crypts ever since I got my Hudori which has been thriving and hope the Bullosa doees as well. Crypts seem to like my tap water for all the minerals and iron that come out of it.


----------



## Chlorophile

I would suspect the texture of the leaves is either a by product of some feature that benefits its emersed growth, or if the crypts come from areas that occasionally have high water current, the texture could be sort of similar to how a golf ball has dimples that reduce the drag as current runs over them


----------



## speedie408

Let's see some more spathe pics!!! 

Here's a brand new C. pygmaea spathe.









btw, Love the new look Don!


----------



## lbacha

Here are some pics of my C bullosa "bario's" one of them melted but it has good roots and just sent up a new leaf so I think it will be fine

Len


----------



## crazydaz

Frank, Len, Chlorophile--Very fascinating theories!!! I have so much to learn here! Could it be that the leaved are dimpled as a means to increase it's surface area for nutrient absorption in the same way our small intestines have villi, given that it's natural habitat has a faster current? An evolutionary adaptation to increase surface area for nutrient absorption as a response to it's environment? The idea that it is dimpled to allow for better "aerodynamics" in a faster current is quite interesting, too! A quick search on The Net hasn't revealed anything useful....neat ideas, though, guys!!

Nick and Len--Nice pictures!! Nick...how long (comparatively speaking) does it take for the pygmea to flower?


----------



## crazydaz

Knuggs--Sorry Bro! "Thank you" about the tank, and I'll clear out more room around the Bullosa 'Bario'....I wasn't aware that they would interfere with the "runners" that they send out from time to time. I had also forgotten that you do have some pretty nice-looking crypts in your tanks as well! Big ones, too!


----------



## speedie408

Don,

I've been growing this plant for about 8-10 months now and it's flowered for me twice only.


----------



## jkan0228

Hey guys. Seeing that this is the crypt club, could you guys recommend me a crypt for the section behind the wood with mini pellia? Barclaya Longifolia will be to the left on the background and Wendtii Tropica is already planted in the row in front. 
Preferably something bright green so it'll contrast with the red and brown of the Longifolia and the Wendtii Tropica. Something that gets 6-8"? 










Aerial view.


----------



## lbacha

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys. Seeing that this is the crypt club, could you guys recommend me a crypt for the section behind the wood with mini pellia? Barclaya Longifolia will be to the left on the background and Wendtii Tropica is already planted in the row in front.
> Preferably something bright green so it'll contrast with the red and brown of the Longifolia and the Wendtii Tropica. Something that gets 6-8"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view.


Maybe some affinis, are those the small tropica's I sent you?

Len


----------



## jkan0228

Yep those are the ones you sent me. Some of them melted though  I think I might need a bit more of Tropica...  

I like the look of affinis but isn't it a somewhat pricey crypt?


----------



## crazydaz

Lutea, possibly? Green Gecko would be nice too, but it is more of a dark green leaf with a reddish brown stripe in the center of the leaf. It would compliment your barclaya though!


----------



## lbacha

jkan0228 said:


> Yep those are the ones you sent me. Some of them melted though  I think I might need a bit more of Tropica...
> 
> I like the look of affinis but isn't it a somewhat pricey crypt?


I'll tell you what hit me up with a PM I have some more tropica I can hook you up with and I can throw in a small affinis as well

Len


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys. Seeing that this is the crypt club, could you guys recommend me a crypt for the section behind the wood with mini pellia? Barclaya Longifolia will be to the left on the background and Wendtii Tropica is already planted in the row in front.
> Preferably something bright green so it'll contrast with the red and brown of the Longifolia and the Wendtii Tropica. Something that gets 6-8"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view.


how about a c. zukalii








or a c. cordata 'thailand'?









and my crypts really strarted growing well when they started getting silt on them. as far as the textured leaves, my theory was always that since they are low light plants, the texturing of the leaves would increase surface area, thus increasing the amount of light they could absorb.


edit: sorry, i take lousy pics..lol


----------



## DogFish

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys. Seeing that this is the crypt club, could you guys recommend me a crypt for the section behind the wood with mini pellia? Barclaya Longifolia will be to the left on the background and Wendtii Tropica is already planted in the row in front.
> Preferably something bright green so it'll contrast with the red and brown of the Longifolia and the Wendtii Tropica


I'd suggest C. Moehimannii Bright Green,wider leaf, faster growth rate.

I also suggest to sent that PM to Len, he's a great guy I'm sure he can hook you up with some great plants.


----------



## jkan0228

How big do they get?


----------



## DogFish

Here's one in a 4" clay pot, I sold a few months ago. This was a 3 leaf runner baby 4 month earlier.Hard to tell there is also a runner that grew down into the pot came up the other side and had a baby on it. Great easy Crypt.


----------



## DogFish

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia is a very close relative. I've not had that one myself. Member "Layout954" from Fla usually has them.

Good seller I bought a few plants from him last fall.


----------



## knuggs

crazydaz said:


> Knuggs--Sorry Bro! "Thank you" about the tank, and I'll clear out more room around the Bullosa 'Bario'....I wasn't aware that they would interfere with the "runners" that they send out from time to time. I had also forgotten that you do have some pretty nice-looking crypts in your tanks as well! Big ones, too!


No prob, thanks! Im excited to get my 'Bario' and 'Maradong' and hope they get big like my others  I hear 'Bario' can get big but don't know much about the 'Maradong' yet. Internet speed has been jacked and feels like dial up, so my research time is getting cramped, drives me bonkers! Just gotta vent that.


----------



## jkan0228

DogFish said:


> Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia is a very close relative. I've nt had that one myself. Member "Layout954" from Fla usually has them.
> 
> Good seller I bought a few plants from him last fall.


Yea I've considered that also. 

Got any submersed photos instead of emersed of the moehlmannii?

Edit- do you think they get taller than Undulata?


----------



## DogFish

jkan0228 said:


> ...Got any submersed photos instead of emersed of the moehlmannii?
> ...


It looked just like that only wet :icon_mrgr

I grow a lot of my stuff in clay pots submersed and emersed.


----------



## keydoc

Hi guys,
I´ve read this thread and I have to say - really nice Crypts.
Here is my Crypt list... (I don´t have any fancy Crypts, because I started my collection recently).

Cryptocoryne alba ‘Schmalblättrig’ (= narrow leaved)
Cryptocoryne alba ‘Yahawalatta’
Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Tiger Stripes’ ‘Julau’
Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Pakan’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘Sarikei’
Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia ‘Near the Jaram Batu channel’
Cryptocoryne cordata near var. siamensis (2n = 68) ‘N of Kpg. Gajah Punteh’
Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis ‘Rosanervig’
Cryptocoryne cordata x nurii ‘Bekok to Labis’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea var. ferruginea ‘Kalimantan, near Bonti’
Cryptocoryne fusca (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne griffithi-nurii hybrid ‘Johore, E Kulai’
Cryptocoryne hudoroi (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne ideii (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne keei (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne lingua ‘Sarawak, Sibu’
Cryptocoryne lingua (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Seri Aman’
Cryptocoryne minima ‘Perak’
Cryptocoryne minima ‘Sg. Jelutong Selatan’
Cryptocoryne minima (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne nevilli – Fruit 1 (- or C. nevillii x C. parva: label mix up) ‘E Sri Lanka’
Cryptocoryne nurii (DE – probably C. beckettii)
Cryptocoryne nurii (ASJ – waiting for a spathe)
Cryptocoryne noritoi (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne pygmaea (loc. unknown)
Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Yellow ring’ ‘Bukit Ibam’
Cryptocoryne sp. unknown (loc. S. Borneo)
Cryptocoryne striolata ‘West Kalimantan’
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii ‘Kottawa’
Cryptocoryne uenoi ‘Serian’
Cryptocoryne x“purpurea-Sarawak” ‘Kpg. Tenggang, Bau’
Cryptocoryne xpurpurea ‘Felda Nitar’
Cryptocoryne xpurpurea nothovar. borneoensis ‘Lundu’
Cryptocoryne xpurpurea (from Dennerle)

Other:
C. affinis, C. albida, C. aponogetifolia, C. beckettii, C. ciliata var. ciliata, C. cordata var. cordata, C. cordata var. siamensis, C. crispatula var. balansae, C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia, C. crispatula var. tonkinensis (note: FYT), C. indonesii, C. lucens, C. parva, C. petchii, C. pontederiifolia, C. retrospiralis, C. sp. ‘Flamingo’, C. spiralis, C. undulata, C. usteriana (IVY), C. usteriana ? (note: LCG), C. walkeri, C. walkeri var. lutea, C. wendtii, C. wendtii ‘Green Gecko’, C. wendtii ‘Green’, C. wendtii ‘Mi Oya’, C. wendtii ‘Tropica’, C. wendtii var. rubella, C. x willisii

Lagenandra meeboldi
Lagenandra thwaitesii


----------



## chad320

Hey keydoc, Can you post us up a pic of your 'Flamingo'? I cant seem to find anyone in the US that can produce a picture of a submersed form of this Crypt. We would ALL like to see it.

As for your collection, nice job! Soon you'll be collecting the so called "fancy" ones


----------



## keydoc

Sure, here it is. 
'Flamingo' (recent photo)









Another photo (older photo)


----------



## looking4roselines

That is one nice looking crypt. It's almost like a pink version of tropica


Xue


----------



## chad320

Congrats keydoc, we all hate you now  That is awesome looking. I have no idea why the US crypt growers always seem to come up short with this plant. Maybe its because we all get it from tissue cultured plants and have a hard time converting it. I wish it was available to the trade here. Fantastic work by the way!!! We would love for you to add some more pics of your other crypts and tell us about your setups.


----------



## knuggs

Dang Keydoc, me want!!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## ikuzo

flamingo is one of crypt on my wishlist
absolutely beautiful

is it easy as other wendtii?


----------



## phoenixkiller

Anyone know if there are crypts that can survive in 8.0 pH? I want to get some, but the seller of my first order says that he is worried about my high pH. Anyone keep them in this pH? Thank you!!


----------



## knuggs

My bronze Wendtii has thrived in it. That's all I know from personal experience, pH around 8.2.


----------



## klaus07

I was looking up some crypts on Jan's site the other day and I was shocked to see that C. noritoi comes from springs with a pH in excess of 8. There are other Crypts that like some lime in their water, Aponogetifolia and Hudoroi come to mind.


----------



## knuggs

klaus07 said:


> I was looking up some crypts on Jan's site the other day and I was shocked to see that C. noritoi comes from springs with a pH in excess of 8. There are other Crypts that like some lime in their water, Aponogetifolia and Hudoroi come to mind.


Hmm must be why my Hudoroi has been taking off. I hope my Bario does the same!


----------



## phoenixkiller

Thank you all! If you have a minute or two, I've got a thread going about it, and I appreciate any help ya can give me...


----------



## n00dl3

All my crypts grow in cleveland tap water at ph 7.8. I think it is more important to provide a consistent environment for them. They are pretty easy to make them happy.


----------



## lbacha

I use good ol Cleveland tap water for everything and it works fine for me as well.

Len


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Little Bob

*Need some crypt id's please.*

These are my 4 crypts. I'm pretty sure at least one is c. wendtii, but I've gotten confused about varieties. The little one I know is c. parva.

TIA


----------



## keydoc

ikuzo said:


> flamingo is one of crypt on my wishlist
> absolutely beautiful
> 
> is it easy as other wendtii?


I think so. I would say it is not very demanding (when growing submersed), the only problem is that it grows really slowly. I waited over 6 months for plantlets. When you compare it with other crypts, it likes more light, but it will grow fine under low light intensity (but colors won´t be so vivid and will be a bit greenish).



chad320 said:


> Congrats keydoc, we all hate you now  That is awesome looking. I have no idea why the US crypt growers always seem to come up short with this plant. Maybe its because we all get it from tissue cultured plants and have a hard time converting it. I wish it was available to the trade here. Fantastic work by the way!!! We would love for you to add some more pics of your other crypts and tell us about your setups.


Thx. 

Yeah, also here Dennerle has it only in tissue culture, but for most of my friends it wasn´t problem, because they could pick it up from bigger LFS, so we didn´t have to worry about shipping and plant condition after that... (therefore it didn´t have any hard time with converting).

Well, about my setups. I have several tanks for my submersed plants (160 liters/100 Watts, 100 liters/36 Watts, 30 liters and some tiny ones...), most of them are low tech and in some of them I add DIY yeast CO2. As a substrate I use only clay and gravel.

As for the emersed setups, so far I have only a small tank (approx. 30 liters) and several small humidity domes. I need to expand...  Next month I am going to buy a new tank for my emersed plants. About substrate... I make "home-made mix" - I like coconut fibers, nutrient rich soil, sometimes clay... Next time I want to try some Ada substrates such as Malaya. 

But now I have problem with fertilizer... I can´t find good NPK liquid fertilizer with high ammount (ratio) of P so I have to add it from my PMDD coctail (KH2PO4).
Somewhere I´ve read that most of you guys use Miracle-Gro (15-30-15), right?

Oh, and about Flamingo. Since I have several (10?) plantlets, when it grows a bit larger, they´ll be available.

Here is a photo of my 1st setup (well, it´s quite an old photo, Crypts are bigger now).


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog

keydoc said:


> About substrate... I make "home-made mix" - I like coconut fibers, nutrient rich soil, sometimes clay... Next time I want to try some Ada substrates such as Malaya.
> 
> But now I have problem with fertilizer... I can´t find good NPK liquid fertilizer with high ammount (ratio) of P so I have to add it from my PMDD coctail (KH2PO4).
> Somewhere I´ve read that most of you guys use Miracle-Gro (15-30-15), right?


While I can't speak from personal experience, I have read that some people seem to have issues with Malaya and certain crypts.

I think most guys have used the Osmocote for fertilizer; I use waste water from my main tank (which is EI fertilized) and have had very good results.


----------



## keydoc

Well, maybe I´ve read it somewhere else, but I am interested in NPK ratios you guys use.


----------



## DogFish

keydoc said:


> Well, maybe I´ve read it somewhere else, but I am interested in NPK ratios you guys use.


I try not to use much frets if I can relying on my Dirt and Fish to grow my plants.

When I do use frets I Use:

Atlantis Fish Emulsion 2-4-0*

Seaweed Concentrate 0-0-4.5**

I dose at 1 drop to 1.5 drops for total tank volume. This has worked with my lights, filter and fish. I would recommend a lower dose until you find what works best. Above those levels I have algae blooms.

These are Ferts I use in my Garden.

* Copper safe, I used in my Cherry shrimp tank.
** Have not contacted Mandator and have not used in a tank with shrimp yet.

I've come up with an Organic Root cap that some people with inert substrates are have success with. However, they are NOT as effective as dirt substrate is.

Currently, I'm upping the Fe in my Cap Formula and seeing VERY Impressive results.


----------



## JasonG75

I bought 3 pots of crypts when I setup my dirted 75 I was able to get 8-10 plants out of those 3 pots. Took them forever to take off.

First planted 












And now


----------



## DogFish

Some of my Cyrpts on summer vacation out in the whiskey barrel pond










Top.................. C. ciliata
Middle.............. C. keei
Bottom..............C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset‎'


----------



## zoo minsi

love crypts there probably my favorite plant. Im curious though where do you guys usually get your plants? most of the sites ive ordered from only carry the more main stream types.


----------



## DogFish

zoo minsi said:


> love crypts there probably my favorite plant. Im curious though where do you guys usually get your plants? most of the sites ive ordered from only carry the more main stream types.


I think many of us Buy/Trade with each other. 

In the pond pic the C. ciliate came from Layout420 and the C. Keei came from looking4roselines. I split the Fla. Sunset and sent the splits to looking4roselines. 

There's a great group of crypt keepers on this thread stick around get to know everyone. It's better to get your plants from fellow hobbyist that put a lot of effort into raising them. Besides we have all the really Cool Crypts

:biggrin:


----------



## zoo minsi

im in the process of setting up a 30 gallon tank and had plans for what i was going to do but this thread has me really considering setting it up as a crypt tank


----------



## JoraaÑ

Any 1 has Cryptocoryne tonkinensis? I had a whole bunch way back..Grows very nice as mid ground or even foreground in big tank...giving impression of dwarf sag/sword. Ever since I have 2 plantlets left...neither dying nor spreading... Color spikes in high light tank(Reddd)...


----------



## keydoc

Just update. Sorry for poor quality.

*Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green Gecko’* - planted 2,5 months ago









*Cryptocoryne affiins*









*Cryptocoryne ciliata* - planted approx. 1 year ago


----------



## Bahugo

Here is some of my flowers so far this year 
*Blassi

















Wendtii "Tropica"

























Nurii 























*


----------



## DogFish

Bahugo - How old was the C.Nurii when it bloomed?


----------



## Bahugo

DogFish said:


> Bahugo - How old was the C.Nurii when it bloomed?


I Recieved the crypt 2 months ago, it completely melted and has been growing back for about a month and a half now, the flower was there over a week or two before it actually opened. It is actually the smaller of the two nurii I have, the other one is starting to show beautiful color, this one is still dark green yet this is the one that flowered. The pot it is in is a 5" pot, so you can guess how large the actual plant is itself. I was shocked it flowered so quick for me.


----------



## thanakorn.w

Cryp. ??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi thanakorn.w,

It certainly looks like a Crypt to me; an a very pretty one at that!


----------



## Razorworm

Just got a c frazeri, several c undulata and some c spiralis...yay


----------



## DogFish

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi thanakorn.w,
> 
> It certainly looks like a Crypt to me; an a very pretty one at that!


Roy, I thinks he's asking for an I.D :wink:

I can't help with the name but, I would like to have that Sp.


----------



## thanakorn.w

thank you for everyone. I would like a name this sp.:icon_ques


----------



## jkan0228

Sucks that you're in Thailand


----------



## spyke

So who is ready to get some rare crypts at the AGA convention in November? Maybe some straight from the man himself...Neils Jacobson. 


SO.PUMPED.


----------



## looking4roselines

Wow Neil will be there?
Where is it going to be held?


Xue


----------



## HighDesert

This whole thread is like a drool-fest. You all have some beautiful Crypts! I just got my first C. wendtii "Florida Sunset", thanks to Roy. I'm sooo excited! It's taken pride of place in the shrimp tank.


----------



## salmon

thanakorn.w said:


> Cryp. ??


Isn't it a form of C. nurii?

I have some in my tank that looks pretty identical to that....


----------



## spyke

looking4roselines said:


> Wow Neil will be there?
> Where is it going to be held?
> 
> 
> Xue



He sure is! And it is going to be held in St. Louis, MO. So for me it is close to home, and I just had to go! I hope he brings some rare crypts from his own collection.

And I love that nurii, if that is what that is. Love the pattern.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

what moss is everyone using on their emmersed formats?? i keep seeing these bright green mosses and im intrigued but for all my growing abilities. i kill moss underwater !!!


----------



## spyke

HD Blazingwolf said:


> what moss is everyone using on their emmersed formats?? i keep seeing these bright green mosses and im intrigued but for all my growing abilities. i kill moss underwater !!!


Just use java moss, or any kind of moss really. For set ups like this you just take the moss and rip it to shreds, and lay it over the substrate. This makes it branch more and encourages new growth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hey Dogfish,

Remember that 'Trident' / Crypt trade last January?


----------



## saddletramp

*Fertilizing emersed Crypts?*

Anyone fertilize their emersed Crypts? How often? Is it on a schedule or or is it based on how a particular Crypt looks?
What fertilizer to use and how to apply? Is pH an issue?
I am sure the substrate is a big consideration in all this as well as leaf color and growth rate. 
Any and all input would be appreciated.
Bill


----------



## robb.ferg

IM wanting to start some crypts immersed...should I just put some ordinary top soil in a put and raise the water to just below the edge of the pot and plant the corm in there and let them convert?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

saddletramp said:


> Anyone fertilize their emersed Crypts? How often? Is it on a schedule or or is it based on how a particular Crypt looks?
> What fertilizer to use and how to apply? Is pH an issue?
> I am sure the substrate is a big consideration in all this as well as leaf color and growth rate.
> Any and all input would be appreciated.
> Bill


Hi Bill,

I use Miracle-Gro Potting Mix with a thin layer of Montmorillonite clay on top. The Potting Mix has about 3 months worth of nutrients. I also water with 1/2 strength Miracle-Gro Water Soluble General Fertilizer. Here is a thread on my emersed set-up.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

robb.ferg said:


> IM wanting to start some crypts immersed...should I just put some ordinary top soil in a put and raise the water to just below the edge of the pot and plant the corm in there and let them convert?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Hi robb.ferg;2020439,

I please see my previous post on this thread and the link in the previous post. I top my Miracle-Gro potting mix with Oil-Dri (Montmorillonite clay) to keep fungus and cyanobacteria at a minimum.


----------



## robb.ferg

That's for the link! Love the pop bottle thing. IM going to try a few stems and a genetic crypt and see what happens

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saddletramp

Roy, thanks so much for your input. I hope we hear from some others as well.

I do have a few plants which are growing well, but appear a little chlorotic. My substrate has a little Fourite Red on the bottom, a mix of Miracle Gro organic Top Soil, earthworm castings and in the case of blackwater Crypts, oak leafmold, plus a thin cap of the Flourite Red. The water is just below the substrate level and is half Chicago tap water and half RO water. The water temp is 78. Light is on 12 hours (T5, 6700K). That is it in a nutshell.
Anyone out there will to divulge any info to help others, please pile on this thread.
Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## DogFish

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hey Dogfish,
> 
> Remember that 'Trident' / Crypt trade last January?



Really nice Roy, told you they were nice Crypts. I believe I send the others I hard to Han. I'll PM him this link I think he'll enjoy your success too.

Well done!!


----------



## h4n

Very nice Roy! Mine finally thru out a runner haha!


----------



## DogFish

My C. Nurri


----------



## CatSoup

Could one of you nice crypt lovers please identify this stripey crypt for me? I have no idea what it is, but I'd like to find more. Thanks!


----------



## CatSoup

It was far more red/pink when I bought it, if that helps.


----------



## iter

Hey guys, just need to ID this crypt specie in this video, its in the second layout, at about 1:10 and onward (there will be close-ups):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vF1W36x9hI&feature=share


Identifying crypts was never my forte.....


----------



## CatSoup

Bump for IDs.


----------



## Monster Fish

CatSoup said:


> Could one of you nice crypt lovers please identify this stripey crypt for me? I have no idea what it is, but I'd like to find more. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 55416


Looks like wendtti bronze.


----------



## Curt_914

Ok how bout this one? It was givin to me about 5 years ago and never seemed to do well till about 2 months ago.










It kinda looks like it may be Nuri but I am not sure.

Curt


----------



## CatSoup

Monster Fish said:


> Looks like wendtti bronze.


Thank you very much! I will be on the lookout for more!


----------



## CatSoup

Hmm The pics I see of bronze isn't striped like that. I will try to take a better pic.


----------



## saddletramp

What is the difference between nurii 'Pahang' and nurii 'Pahang Mutated'? Side by side, I cannot see any difference. Both look very nice and have the same appearance.
Opinions?
Bill


----------



## Monster Fish

CatSoup said:


> Hmm The pics I see of bronze isn't striped like that. I will try to take a better pic.


Some crypts will vary in appearance depending on the conditions. Wendtiis are notorious for having varying leaf shape and size, depending on the lighting and ferts.


----------



## Curt_914

Any guess On my crypt guys?

Curt


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog

Curt- it's gonna be really hard to identify unless it sends up a spathe, and even then it could be hard to say with 100% certainty.

Crypts can vary so much that even botanists get confused at times.

Do you have an emersed setup?


----------



## Curt_914

Currently they are submerged in my 55 gallon. I do not have an emersed set up as of yet, been thinking about trying one though. I know Iden will be next to impossiable without seeing a flower but I was hopeing somebody might recognise the leaf and give me a ball park.

Curt


----------



## CatSoup

Monster Fish said:


> Some crypts will vary in appearance depending on the conditions. Wendtiis are notorious for having varying leaf shape and size, depending on the lighting and ferts.


Alrighty. I'll go for bronze then. Hopefully they will all end up like that, since they'll be in the same tank.


----------



## DogFish

A group from the site and I were at the GCCA Swap. Razorworm and I bought some monster mother plant Crypts from a Cichlid breeder. He thought they were Cryptocoryne affinis???










I have a young rhizome that I placed in a jar with 25% dirt and 75% crushed Oak Leaves. Hopefully, I'll be able to raise to it produces a spath.










This is nice method to use for those that don't want to set up an emersed tank for one or two Crpyts. I'll transfer it to a larger jar or old fish bowl depending what I find, once it gets larger. I'll also increase the % of dirt to 50%


----------



## thefisherman

my humble emersed crypt collection FTS








the usual suspects, c. ponterdifolia, green wendti, gecko (i think)








sold to
me as c. cordata thailand as a sprout, it looks more like c. blessi to me tho








c. pygmea i thought








c. gryphithi. it grows huge underwater and little compact leaves emersed lol








my little baby, c. usteriana. i grew this from a little sprout and it has since become the largest plant in tank








your guess is as hood as mine, i forgot. cordata, affinis maybe?








c. blassi grows huge in my 20L, the underside becomes red might move it to get more light and get the leaves to become hammered








little c. nurii pahang, it wasn't doing well for a while but after several months it seemed to wake up now













- thefisherman


----------



## Rony11

I am not able to upload so pls click on the link


Cryptocoryne Affinis (the strange thing abt.this plant is its giving reddish brown leaves)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0C66c6Ps5QkMiBhzQ1BUh995Mmuuqh_KrPQCKyod19Q?feat=directlink

Cryptocoryne Parva, Crypto Balansae, Crypto wendtii-green gecko
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CcDnwdb8wxuegJUToNSpUN95Mmuuqh_KrPQCKyod19Q?feat=directlink

Cryptocoryne Beketti
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oRQpLRG4IvZn62T4Dv19Wt95Mmuuqh_KrPQCKyod19Q?feat=directlink

Cryptocoryne Pontederifolia
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0tTstJF1EKhvi6px6nwGURa64fHfD5KGMQf7MoL5zzM?feat=directlink


----------



## saddletramp

*C. schulzei flower*

Just a quick snapshot from a plant that melted down about four months ago.


----------



## Blackheart

I'm really starting to dig Crypts.... Can anyone tell me any other easy crypts that are low light, and are not Wendtii?


----------



## Rony11

Blackheart said:


> I'm really starting to dig Crypts.... Can anyone tell me any other easy crypts that are low light, and are not Wendtii?


Cryptocoryne Wendtii, C. crispatula var. balansae, C.Wendtii Red-Mi Oya, C.Beketti, C.Parva, C.Nurii, C.Nevillii, C.Affinis, C.pontederiifolia, C. Minima..there are more types but I can recommend only ones I've grown with ease.

Cryptocoryne lingua is growing in a pot.


----------



## fplata

Some of mine. Nothing special


----------



## speedie408

Good stuff guys!


----------



## lbacha

My tank has been taken over by crypts, I need to thin them out, lots of C nurii "pahang mutated", C affinis "Metallic red" and C Keei, I actually killed the CO2 to slow them down but it has had the opposite effect I think, since then my C hudoroi and C usteriana x walkeri along with the buces in there have taken off as well.

Len


----------



## Monster Fish

Blackheart said:


> I'm really starting to dig Crypts.... Can anyone tell me any other easy crypts that are low light, and are not Wendtii?


C. lucens, C. × willisii, and C. spiralis are good for low light in my experience.


----------



## wabisabi

saddletramp said:


> Just a quick snapshot from a plant that melted down about four months ago.


Very nice!


----------



## DogFish

wabisabi said:


> Very nice!


I thought you were in Hawaii? When did you move to ハワイ諸島 ???
:smile:


----------



## wabisabi

DogFish said:


> I thought you were in Hawaii? When did you move to ハワイ諸島 ???
> :smile:


Lol, that does say Hawaii!


----------



## STS_1OO

I'm a huge fan of crypts but I prefer to have crypts that don't grow so large vertically. This is likely bc my tanks are on the smaller end of the spectrum and tall plants in small rectangular tanks (where the plant reaches the top of the water line) looks unpleasing to me. 

Having said that, I got a new Fluval Spec V (5G). Definitely going with crypt parva and red wendtii. 

Do the crypt experts have any other suggests for plants that will stay compact but are somewhat different than the aforementioned ones either in leaf shape or color?

I'm shooting for 30-50 PAR at the substrate level, no CO2 and Ferts will only include Flourish Comprehensive, minute Excel, and definitely Iron. 

I'd love to add more crypts!

EDIT: alternatively, any crypts that have small leaves (I love crypt parva for this!) will do as well in my hunt!


----------



## toksyn

STS_1OO said:


> I'm a huge fan of crypts but I prefer to have crypts that don't grow so large vertically. This is likely bc my tanks are on the smaller end of the spectrum and tall plants in small rectangular tanks (where the plant reaches the top of the water line) looks unpleasing to me.
> 
> Having said that, I got a new Fluval Spec V (5G). Definitely going with crypt parva and red wendtii.
> 
> Do the crypt experts have any other suggests for plants that will stay compact but are somewhat different than the aforementioned ones either in leaf shape or color?
> 
> I'm shooting for 30-50 PAR at the substrate level, no CO2 and Ferts will only include Flourish Comprehensive, minute Excel, and definitely Iron.
> 
> I'd love to add more crypts!
> 
> EDIT: alternatively, any crypts that have small leaves (I love crypt parva for this!) will do as well in my hunt!


Keei and uenoi stay pretty small for me. I really dig the strongly bullated species. Uenoi is really dark and keei is a bright rust color in my conditions.


----------



## STS_1OO

toksyn said:


> Keei and uenoi stay pretty small for me. I really dig the strongly bullated species. Uenoi is really dark and keei is a bright rust color in my conditions.


Thanks for the input Toksyn. Do you know of any good online suppliers (assuming someone in this thread?). I'm in an area in California where people rely on the ocean for their aquatic needs and not fish tanks lol. I laugh but its sad for me!


----------



## DogFish

My C. Becketti patch.


----------



## thefisherman

C. Lingua fruit


----------



## DogFish

thefisherman said:


> C. Lingua fruit


How long was the Spath?


----------



## thefisherman

DogFish said:


> How long was the Spath?


hey dogfish, it didn't spathe (although initially i thought the same thing). i did some research and its actually a female flower bearing fruit. there are only a few seeds, idk if i should try to plant them or just let nature do its thing. :O


----------



## DogFish

Cool, I think you should try to plant them emersed. If for no other reason than educational purpose. If you do please post your results here.


----------



## thefisherman

DogFish said:


> Cool, I think you should try to plant them emersed. If for no other reason than educational purpose. If you do please post your results here.












i'll definately give it a shot. i took a pic of the fruit today and you can actually see little sprouts coming out of the seeds. i'm not sure if they are actually baby plantlets or not... if they are i might just leave the rest if the pod alone...it is quite amazing!


----------



## sumer

Was just gonna start a thread and found this thread. So I think this is a better place to shoot my questions about crypts.

1.What crypt has dimpled leaf structure !! Want to have it in my new tank.

2. What cryp is 'reddest' of them all ? Wenditii red ?

3. How thick crypt parva can grow ? Can it look like a carpet if planted densely ?

Thanks for reading. Any help would be sincerely appreciated.
Sumer.


----------



## Monster Fish

Emergent C. lucens I took out of my emersed tank.











Each of the leaves are less than an inch long.


----------



## sumer

Anyone for my questions !!


----------



## wabisabi

sumer said:


> Was just gonna start a thread and found this thread. So I think this is a better place to shoot my questions about crypts.
> 
> 1.What crypt has dimpled leaf structure !! Want to have it in my new tank.
> 
> 2. What cryp is 'reddest' of them all ? Wenditii red ?
> 
> 3. How thick crypt parva can grow ? Can it look like a carpet if planted densely ?
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any help would be sincerely appreciated.
> Sumer.





sumer said:


> Anyone for my questions !!


1. Here is a list: C. bullosa, C. hudoroi, C. uenoi, C. keei, C. crispatula var balansae, C. aponogetifolia, C. wendtii (will get bullated leaves under certain conditions), C. pallidinervia. I'm sure there are others that I overlooked. Some crypts may have bullation in their leaves and loose them depending on growing conditions, but the first 6 mentioned above are always bullated IME.

2. Most crypts will get a bronze/rust color and not a true red like in some stem plants. C. wendtii 'green gecko' can have some nice red in it (probably the closest to a true red that I've seen). C. keei can get a nice rust color under high lighting. I would say C. wendtii 'red' is more of a brownish/bronze color.

3. Yes, C. parva can grow into a very dense thick carpet. It may take a while though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## n00dl3

wabisabi said:


> 1. Here is a list: C. bullosa, C. hudoroi, C. uenoi, C. keei, C. crispatula var balansae, C. aponogetifolia, C. wendtii (will get bullated leaves under certain conditions), C. pallidinervia. I'm sure there are others that I overlooked. Some crypts may have bullation in their leaves and loose them depending on growing conditions, but the first 6 mentioned above are always bullated IME.
> 
> 2. Most crypts will get a bronze/rust color and not a true red like in some stem plants. C. wendtii 'green gecko' can have some nice red in it (probably the closest to a true red that I've seen). C. keei can get a nice rust color under high lighting. I would say C. wendtii 'red' is more of a brownish/bronze color.
> 
> 3. Yes, C. parva can grow into a very dense thick carpet. It may take a while though.
> 
> Hope this helps.


1. agree
2. Bullosa 'Bario' will get reddish/pinkish color too. But they only get 4" big.
3. It will probably take you a life time to get a very dense thick carpet. But others have very good luck at growing them faster.


----------



## BruceF

C.Nurii Spathe


----------



## DogFish

BuceF - Would you know how old that C. Nurii was at the time it produced the spath? Also, what temp do you keep your water.

Thank you


----------



## BruceF

I got this plant on 9/2/2011. I keep this aquarium without a heater so these days it is between 65 and 68 most of the time. I grow these plants in potting soil with a sand cap. I don’t use co2. I do add a modified fertilization (ei) scheme. Hope that helps.


----------



## sumer

wabisabi said:


> 1. Here is a list: C. bullosa, C. hudoroi, C. uenoi, C. keei, C. crispatula var balansae, C. aponogetifolia, C. wendtii (will get bullated leaves under certain conditions), C. pallidinervia. I'm sure there are others that I overlooked. Some crypts may have bullation in their leaves and loose them depending on growing conditions, but the first 6 mentioned above are always bullated IME.
> 
> 2. Most crypts will get a bronze/rust color and not a true red like in some stem plants. C. wendtii 'green gecko' can have some nice red in it (probably the closest to a true red that I've seen). C. keei can get a nice rust color under high lighting. I would say C. wendtii 'red' is more of a brownish/bronze color.
> 
> 3. Yes, C. parva can grow into a very dense thick carpet. It may take a while though.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Oh yes. It helped 
Need to find someone who has these crypts for sale.


----------



## DogFish

sumer said:


> Oh yes. It helped
> Need to find someone who has these crypts for sale.



Before you make a purchase I strongly suggest you do some research on the these sp. of crypt. Some are a bit more demanding. Considering the co$t of some of these you'll want to have a proper environment ready. There are some good reference links in the 1st few posts on this thread.

Best of luck. C. Keei is my personal favorite that I can not keep alive. :icon_redf


----------



## toksyn

DogFish said:


> Before you make a purchase I strongly suggest you do some research on the these sp. of crypt. Some are a bit more demanding. Considering the co$t of some of these you'll want to have a proper environment ready. There are some good reference links in the 1st few posts on this thread.
> 
> Best of luck. C. Keei is my personal favorite that I can not keep alive. :icon_redf


Too true. Hudoroi is one I really wish would survive for me.


----------



## n00dl3

toksyn said:


> Too true. Hudoroi is one I really wish would survive for me.





DogFish said:


> Best of luck. C. Keei is my personal favorite that I can not keep alive. :icon_redf


Both grow like weeds for me.


----------



## toksyn

n00dl3 said:


> Both grow like weeds for me.


Do you have hard water? I get the feeling that that may be my missing ingredient...


----------



## n00dl3

toksyn said:


> Do you have hard water? I get the feeling that that may be my missing ingredient...


Yes, I have hard water. My tank is also pressurized co2, ei fert, root tab.


----------



## DogFish

n00dl3 said:


> Yes, I have hard water. My tank is also pressurized co2, ei fert, root tab.


Maybe that's my problem with C. Keei my tank is not on steroids


----------



## DogFish

I added a new link on page #2 about leaf color, "Why are RED plants RED

I think a good read that explains why our Crypt leaves look like they do.

If you have Crypt related informational links that would expanded the knowledge base please PM me and I'll add them to the Links page.


----------



## BruceF

Am curious if anyone thinks crypts do better in harder water?


----------



## thefisherman

my c. pontederifolia matured into a nice little motherplant. i didn't realize it sprang runners with daughter plants throughout my emersed tank untill i pulled her up


----------



## amberoze

I'm sure this might have been brought up in this thread already, but 340ish posts isn't my idea of a pleasant evening. Anyway, the question, do ramshorns and/or pond emails eat crypt lutea or wendtii red? These are my first crypts (only had them for a few days now) and I'm seeing conflicting info in my searches.

Also: subscribed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

They won't eat healthily crypt leaves. They will keep them clean of algae.

I suggest you read the thread a few chapters at a time.


----------



## DogFish

thefisherman said:


> my c. pontederifolia matured into a nice little motherplant. i didn't realize it sprang runners with daughter plants throughout my emersed tank untill i pulled her up


Nice!! My C. Moehimannii had crazy long runners like that.


----------



## Blackheart

I have a lot of Wendtii Bronze, and they melted, and are growing back nicely, but it's weird some of them came back green? O.O why is this?


----------



## DogFish

Blackheart said:


> I have a lot of Wendtii Bronze, and they melted, and are growing back nicely, but it's weird some of them came back green? O.O why is this?


 Crypts adapt to the new conditions water, substrate & light. Your current conditions are correct for that crypt to grow green leaves.


----------



## Blackheart

what do you mean by correct? and that's another odd thing, they're not all green. idk maybe it's a different plant?


----------



## Cryptocorynic

Hello all fellow Cryptocoryne enthusiasts!

I have recently re-entered into the hobby and am gradually starting to
grow my collection. I currently am limited to the generally available 
species, list as follows:
- C. Wendtii "Bronze"
- C. Wendtii "Red"
- C. Wendtii 
- C. Pontederiifolia
- C. Parva
- C. Retrospiralis
- C. Crispatula var. Balansae

Just recently I set up an emersed growth tank. It is a bit unusual 
configuration, I think you will find it interesting. If the thing succeeds
I will post more details & pictures.

I have lots of the Retrospiralis if anyone is interested in trading.


----------



## amberoze

Cryptocorynic said:


> Hello all fellow Cryptocoryne enthusiasts!
> 
> I have recently re-entered into the hobby and am gradually starting to
> grow my collection. I currently am limited to the generally available
> species, list as follows:
> - C. Wendtii "Bronze"
> - C. Wendtii "Red"
> - C. Wendtii
> - C. Pontederiifolia
> - C. Parva
> - C. Retrospiralis
> - C. Crispatula var. Balansae
> 
> Just recently I set up an emersed growth tank. It is a bit unusual
> configuration, I think you will find it interesting. If the thing succeeds
> I will post more details & pictures.
> 
> I have lots of the Retrospiralis if anyone is interested in trading.


I'd love to increase my crypt collection. I recently purchased two species from my LFS (wendtii red, and lutea), and I've quickly fallen in love with crypts. I only have Java Fern to trade for your retrospiralis though. Don't know if that would work for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

Blackheart said:


> what do you mean by correct? and that's another odd thing, they're not all green. idk maybe it's a different plant?


Crypts are a very adaptable plant. they send time each year above & below the water depending on dry/wet seasons in their native habitat. Crypts come from various types of water and soil conditions. From brackish estuary steams to acidic backwater to mountain fed streams. They also are effected by light levels.

I would not be surprised if the same variety of crypt in 5 tanks had 5 different variations of the same leaf color/shape based on tank perimeters .


----------



## bud29

Just thought I would join in the convo here........I don't have many crypts, but I do like them  I have 5 crypt lutea at the moment. I do have a question about them - I got them when they only had 2-3 leaves, and they were very small. I planted them in my high light + co2 injected tank, and the new leaves are.....brown? Is this normal?


----------



## amberoze

As a caveat top my post a few days ago, I have a TON of Java fern if anyone has any crypts that they want to trade. Just pm me for details.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Option

Hey all, I just got my first two crypts last weekend: 

1. crypt balansae
2. crypt albida

Out of these two which two takes the longest to adapt and/or recover from a melt? And which of these two is more difficult to cultivate?


----------



## Blackheart

DogFish said:


> I would not be surprised if the same variety of crypt in 5 tanks had 5 different variations of the same leaf color/shape based on tank perimeters .


That's actually kinda sweet if you think about it!


----------



## Cryptocorynic

Grats on your new crypts! 

> 1. crypt balansae
In my conditions Balansae (4dKH, EI dosing, CO2 injection) grows like a weed. 
I got a plant from the lfs in December. It had short emersed leaves. By last week 
the leaves reached over 3 feet in length. I yanked the plant out, trimmed the leaves 
off and put it in my emersed setup. I can't stand plants growing along the surface 
of my tanks :-/

> 2. crypt albida
I haven't had this one.


----------



## Option

Cryptocorynic said:


> Grats on your new crypts!
> I yanked the plant out, trimmed the leaves
> off and put it in my emersed setup. I can't stand plants growing along the surface
> of my tanks :-/


Thanks for your reply. Another question....was it then difficult to transition it from underwater to an emersed set-up? I'm sure this caused yet another melt before it was able to grow in a pot?


----------



## Cryptocorynic

IME Balansae is not very prone to melt. It had no melting issue going into my tank
(submersed conditions) after I got it from the store. Judging from the leaf shape,
it had been grown emersed at the farm. 

I trimmed off all the leaves before putting it in my emersed setup so there's really 
nothing to melt... It is too early to tell if the transition will be successful, but it looks good
so far, the first emersed leaf is starting to grow after less than a week.


----------



## Blackheart

check out this tank... Sweet as hell and very natural looking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11lEkr68TIk


----------



## 13B-RX3

I am now a member of the Crypt club!

A couple weeks ago i was at the LFS and spotted a couple Wendtii "Florida Sunset" Crypts in the plant tank of death. I have never really desired to have Crypts in my tank for some reason. Today my daughter and i stopped by and they were still there, they were looking extra sad and covered in snails and Algae. I went ahead and snatched both of them up, i couldn't see letting them rot any more. After a quick H2O2 bath they went in the tank. Within 10 min i had two Amanos and three Cherries working away at them. They already look 100% better and i am sure they will live a happy and healthy lives. I am already looking to add more!


----------



## BruceF

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Option

So I just got crypts for the first time last month....they have finally overcome their melting phase (took a couple weeks). Then I had to do a water change, only changed 10% of the water in the tank (careful about the water change b/c I know how sensitive they are) and today I noticed one of the crypts are already melting! Good grief!


----------



## Fishbowling

DogFish said:


> Crypts are a very adaptable plant. they send time each year above & below the water depending on dry/wet seasons in their native habitat. Crypts come from various types of water and soil conditions. From brackish estuary steams to acidic backwater to mountain fed streams. They also are effected by light levels.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the same variety of crypt in 5 tanks had 5 different variations of the same leaf color/shape based on tank perimeters .


+1 for crypt crew here. Wendtii (green) and lutea for now, more to come in the next week or two; planning on starting up a 20 long this weekend.

And yes, light levels and tank parameters make a much bigger difference than I thought they would...I bought a pack of crypt wendtii from petsmart back in August or September, and it had four little sections of plant in it. I put two in my betta tank and two in my blue dwarf gourami's tank. Now, the crypts in the betta (well, African dwarf frog tank now, the betta finally signed off a couple weeks ago  ) are low and bushy, having been under a stronger light. The gourami's crypts haven't gotten quite as much light, but are just as full, twice as tall, and the leaves are bigger and longer than the other ones. Even I can't seem to stop them.


----------



## pianofish

Here's my hopeful list if I make my tank around Easter  I heart crypts

-Background
-C. Ballansae
-C. Spiralis
-C. Blassii
-C. Wendtii "Mi Oya" or "Tropica" I haven't decided yet.
-C. Wendtii "Green"

-Midground
-C. Pontederiifolia
-C. Beckettii
-C. Wendtii "Florida Sunset"
-C. Rosanervig (Another one to come in later once the tank is established)
-C. Ciliata 
-C. Lutea
-C. Wendtii "Red" (Has always grown smaller than other wendtii varieties for me)

-Foreground
-C. Parva (I'm gonna sink a good bit into this to plant a nice carpet and see how it fares. I think it could happen maybe?)
-C. "Flamingo" (I really would love this one )


----------



## amberoze

pianofish said:


> Here's my hopeful list if I make my tank around Easter  I heart crypts
> 
> -Background
> -C. Ballansae
> -C. Spiralis
> -C. Blassii
> -C. Wendtii "Mi Oya" or "Tropica" I haven't decided yet.
> -C. Wendtii "Green"
> 
> -Midground
> -C. Pontederiifolia
> -C. Beckettii
> -C. Wendtii "Florida Sunset"
> -C. Rosanervig (Another one to come in later once the tank is established)
> -C. Ciliata
> -C. Lutea
> -C. Wendtii "Red" (Has always grown smaller than other wendtii varieties for me)
> 
> -Foreground
> -C. Parva (I'm gonna sink a good bit into this to plant a nice carpet and see how it fares. I think it could happen maybe?)
> -C. "Flamingo" (I really would love this one )


This sounds like one heck of a build. What size tank?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pianofish

20 gallon long  it'll be heavily, but tastefully planted. There's a photo in the thread in my sig that shows my inspiration from a 25 gallon tank.


----------



## amberoze

ashrimp said:


> Anyone know what crypt sfek is?


Got a picture? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptocoryne cordata "KR01"*









Pink / maroon metallic leaves!


----------



## Saxtonhill

Subscribed


----------



## scotty82

I'm so glad I just ran across this thread. I'm getting ready to do a 75 gal all crypt tank and I had no idea what all to get. After about another week of looking through this I might be able to come up with what all different types I want.


----------



## amberoze

Anyone know of a crypt less than six inches tall, requires only moderate light, no additional co2, and spreads fairly quickly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toksyn

C. beckettii "Petchii" fits that description for me. 



amberoze said:


> Anyone know of a crypt less than six inches tall, requires only moderate light, no additional co2, and spreads fairly quickly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amberoze

toksyn said:


> C. beckettii "Petchii" fits that description for me.


Got a bunch of extra? I mean a bunch too. I'm trying to "carpet" a 125 gallon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pianofish

C. Willisii or lucens would also fit the bill. They look like larger versions of C. Parva


----------



## DogFish

Sold my C. Becketti patch after 1 year. From 2 mother plants. Lost count around 100 :hihi:


----------



## snausage

Crypt roots contest!!!!

I had a crypt wendtii tropica that got so big it wound up cracking the 4.5" diameter clay pot that it was in:



















Here's the whole de-potted plant taking up roughly an entire bare bottom 10g breeding tank:


----------



## hedge_fund

Nice plant with nice roots!


----------



## DogFish

snausage said:


> Crypt roots contest!!!!
> 
> I had a crypt wendtii tropica that got so big it wound up cracking the 4.5" diameter clay pot that it was in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great root growth! So how long did it take? And what did you start with? Baby? Adult?


----------



## snausage

The plant pictured above originated from a clump of rhizomes with medium sized leaves.

Most of that root growth was within 6-7 months after I moved it into an emersed set up.


----------



## sbarbee54

Anyone know where i can find a red metalic looking for one or two

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bacon5

Wow nice thread. I so have a question though, it was discussed briefly but not a very solid answer was given. Will I be able to keep crypt inside shrimp tanks without worrying? I have heard if the leaves melt or a cut, deadly toxins are released that have the power to kill shrimp. I was wondering if there was any evidence behind the belief or if it is "busted". I always loved crypts and used to have quite a bit, but got rid of them because of that belief. Thanks in advance!


William


----------



## Monster Fish

bacon5 said:


> Wow nice thread. I so have a question though, it was discussed briefly but not a very solid answer was given. Will I be able to keep crypt inside shrimp tanks without worrying? I have heard if the leaves melt or a cut, deadly toxins are released that have the power to kill shrimp. I was wondering if there was any evidence behind the belief or if it is "busted". I always loved crypts and used to have quite a bit, but got rid of them because of that belief. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> William


I keep crypts (green gecko, willissi, lucens, undulata) in my shrimp tank with no problems.


----------



## DogFish

bacon5 - I believe the thought on the broken leave toxin theory had to do with other crypt sp. not shrimp. It was/is thought it might be an allelopathy defense mechanism.

I've keep several sp. of Crypts with Cherry & Amano shrimp without issue.


----------



## hunterlook

So how exactly do you create the big "bush" looking groups of crypts? Are they usually one mother plant with runners or do you group a bunch of plants together? Dying to add a few more crypts to my tank!


----------



## Saxtonhill

Kind of wondering about the "bank/bush of crypts" growth habit also...


----------



## Saxtonhill

snausage said:


> Crypt roots contest!!!!
> 
> I had a crypt wendtii tropica that got so big it wound up cracking the 4.5" diameter clay pot that it was in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the whole de-potted plant taking up roughly an entire bare bottom 10g breeding tank:


Wow! Amazing roots!


----------



## DogFish

hunterlook said:


> So how exactly do you create the big "bush" looking groups of crypts? Are they usually one mother plant with runners or do you group a bunch of plants together? Dying to add a few more crypts to my tank!



I plant a few mother plants in a group with about 3" between them, larger toward the back of the group. Then I plant younger plants in semi-circle in front & around the mothers. I try to place them between the "gaps" from the front view point. Finally, I put babies in front of them. Then LEAVE IT ALONE, which is the hardest part. Over time, 6-8mos it will be very thick.


----------



## hunterlook

DogFish said:


> I plant a few mother plants in a group with about 3" between them, larger toward the back of the group. Then I plant younger plants in semi-circle in front & around the mothers. I try to place them between the "gaps" from the front view point. Finally, I put babies in front of them. Then LEAVE IT ALONE, which is the hardest part. Over time, 6-8mos it will be very thick.


Great info, thank you!


----------



## jeremy va

I was going to post this question on a separate thread but this seems like the place to ask a crypt question regarding roots! The pics show plant purchased as c.lutea from aqplants.com. They had been grown in the rock wool stuff. I broke them up and replanted them in a soil tank capped with ecocomplete. I did a dry start. The crypts mostly died back and once I flooded the tank they started growing nicely. I use co2 and am not adding fertz right now (plenty of healthy growth on the other plants as well). The question: it looks like they are sending roots UP as well as down -- and I'm not on the space station. So I did what I normally do and googled it. I got a bunch of hits, some on this site: One person (who seemed likely to know what they were talking about) said that they were looking for oxygen. Another person said they were looking for Fe. A third said they were looking for nutrients. A fourth said they "had heard" that crypts do this when they are overcrowded. Anyone know for sure what they are doing?


----------



## sbarbee54

Anyone keeping red metallic crypts
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbieplanter

*Stuck crypts*

I got a couple crypts in the netti pots and the roots are all over the place so now they are stuck in the pots what's the best way to go about getting these plants in the substrate? Ill post a pic after work.


----------



## amberoze

newbieplanter said:


> I got a couple crypts in the netti pots and the roots are all over the place so now they are stuck in the pots what's the best way to go about getting these plants in the substrate? Ill post a pic after work.


Cutting the roots is perfectly okay, just leave about 1/2 inch. Do not plant the mineral wool though, remove all of that from the roots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbieplanter

amberoze said:


> Cutting the roots is perfectly okay, just leave about 1/2 inch. Do not plant the mineral wool though, remove all of that from the roots.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is what I got.

















After cutting and seperating this is what I ended up with.









Is there something I can do with the leftovers like these thick roots or this root ball?


----------



## amberoze

newbieplanter said:


> This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cutting and seperating this is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something I can do with the leftovers like these thick roots or this root ball?


Occasionally, crypts can grow from remaining pieces and parts of the rhizoid. You could try to plant the leftover root ball and hope something grows. I wouldn't get my hopes up to much though, and I would definitely plant it separately from anything else in case it rots and turnes toxic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

newbieplanter said:


> ...Is there something I can do with the leftovers like these thick roots or this root ball?...


Here you go:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=294762


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptocoryne striolata "Lundu"*










On a somewhat related note, I'm looking for C. striolata from other localities. In particular, I'd like C. striolata "Rimbas River Betong". Anyone have C. striolata other than Lundu and willing to share / sell?


----------



## wabisabi

Hey! Looking good Dev!


----------



## toksyn

Thanks Steve! It's technically my first Cryptocoryne bloom, and I'm pretty excited to see it. Now if it would only set seed ...

Maybe I should set a fruit fly loose in the spathe?



wabisabi said:


> Hey! Looking good Dev!


----------



## Blackheart

Does anybody know off hand how many different varieties of crypt wendtii there are?


----------



## newbieplanter

amberoze said:


> Occasionally, crypts can grow from remaining pieces and parts of the rhizoid. You could try to plant the leftover root ball and hope something grows. I wouldn't get my hopes up to much though, and I would definitely plant it separately from anything else in case it rots and turnes toxic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I didn't get an answer quick enough so I threw it in my tank to float it.


----------



## amberoze

newbieplanter said:


> I didn't get an answer quick enough so I threw it in my tank to float it.


Crypts are heavy root feeders, so I can almost guarantee that the remaining root ball will not grow floating unless yuppy are dosing heavy ferts. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scyry

Finally setup a tank for plants and mainly went with crypts.

- C. ciliata
- C. parva
- C. pontederiifolia
- C. usteriana
- C. wendtii 'Tropica' and 
- C. wendtii 'Green'

Figured I'd start with less exotic species to see if I'm any good at this. Used MGOPM with a sand cap for the substrate. Have a PAR38 6,000K bulb for lighting. I hope to have a CO2 system up and running next week. I got a few more plants than needed for the tank because I plan to restart my 26 bowfront next month and didn't want to pay shipping twice. It currently has an unknown Crypt from Petsmart that I think is C. Petchii, and C. willisi x lucen in it. So the 7.5 will de-clutter some.


----------



## DogFish

Great start!


----------



## Monster Fish

On a whim a several months back, I wanted to see if you could grow crypts emersed without the higher humidity. After I tore apart my 5 gallon, I had a bunch of monster crypts (mostly Wendtii green) and gave most of them away. I decided to keep a red wendtii and see if I could grow it like a house plant. I started with one rhizome and as you can see, I now have multiple plants in the pot. Initially I had half of a 2L soda bottle to keep the humidity up but once the crypt started sending out emersed leaves, I hardened it off to room humidity. Nowadays, all I do is top water the crypt every other day or so and make sure it's sitting in water. Other than that, I treat it like any other house plant.

I even got it to flower without doing anything special.


----------



## ChadRamsey

heres one of my flamingos. My other one, that i will post tomorrow, look MUCH better.


----------



## DogFish

Monster Fish said:


> ... I decided to keep a red wendtii and see if I could grow it like a house plant. I started with one rhizome and as you can see, I now have multiple plants in the pot....


Well Done! I'm interested in know what you house humidity level is?


----------



## amberoze

Monster Fish said:


>


What is that green I see at the base of the plant, just sitting on the soil. Looks like riccia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish

DogFish said:


> Well Done! I'm interested in know what you house humidity level is?


Regular house humidity? I don't measure the humidity in my room. Now that the weather has gotten warmer, I leave my windows open. Though if I had to guess, it would have to be somewhere under 30%.



amberoze said:


> What is that green I see at the base of the plant, just sitting on the soil. Looks like riccia.


I'm not sure to be honest. It just sprouted one day and it's been sitting there for a while. I currently don't have riccia and I didn't have it in the same tank the crypt came from. All I can tell you is that I use MGOCPM with a little bit of osmocote.


----------



## DogFish

Monster - Was curious if you ran a humidifier in your house or the room the plant is is. Yes, the ave. humidity in an ave. house is around 30%.


----------



## Monster Fish

DogFish said:


> Monster - Was curious if you ran a humidifier in your house or the room the plant is is. Yes, the ave. humidity in an ave. house is around 30%.


Nope, no humidifier.


----------



## ChadRamsey

my other flamingo. kept in sand. low tech.


----------



## the_joe

I have a Green Gecko that was given to me as a freebie in a shrimp deal. It is deploying new fronds now after about 2 weeks in my low tech 20g. My first crypt!


----------



## DogFish

the_joe said:


> I have a Green Gecko that was given to me as a freebie in a shrimp deal....My first crypt!


A great one to start with....NOW we got you.

:hihi:


----------



## pianofish

Holy shnikeys! Someone in the US actually got a Crypt flamingo to thrive???

This is great!


----------



## ChadRamsey

pianofish said:


> Holy shnikeys! Someone in the US actually got a Crypt flamingo to thrive???
> 
> This is great!


 
yeah, i have 2 in 2 completely different conditions that are both doing well. im stoked:bounce:


----------



## toksyn

Nice work! I couldn't get mine happy submerged, but I've got two emersed that look promising albeit small.



ChadRamsey said:


> yeah, i have 2 in 2 completely different conditions that are both doing well. im stoked:bounce:


----------



## Monster Fish

Bumping this up with a pic of my C. undulata sending up a spathe.


----------



## SouthernCichlids

Crypt nurii
Crypt nurii 'pahang mutated'
Crypt parva
Crypt wendtii Extra tall sp.
Crypt wendtii hybrid
Crypt petchii
Crypt spiralis
Crypt retrospirialis
Crypt wendtii 'Green Gecko"
Crypt wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Crypt wendtii 'De Witt Red'
Crypt wendtii 'Florida Sunset'
Crypt pontederifolia
Crypt crispatula var. Balansae

^ My growing list of crypts I'm keeping, hoping to pick up some rare stuff after I switch everything to the dirt 40b


----------



## johnson18

Here is what I've currently got! I've got several of these growing submersed & emersed. The last four plants on the list are on the way this week! 

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset', 'green gecko', 'tropica' green, brown
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne walkeri 'lutea'
Cryptocoryne willisii 'lucens'
Cryptocoryne lingua
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne nurii

I've been doing a ton of research on crypts & I'm very interested by them. I've had most of these growing submersed for at least a year or two. I plan to start expanding my collection, mostly on the emersed side of things with the hope of achieving blooms. I've currently got a 20L set up, I'm planning on switching to a spare 55 gallon tank. Planning on using various sizes of square plastic pots mostly 3" & 4". The tank will be lit with a 48" dual bulb t5ho w/ 1x6500k & 1x 10,000k. The switch will be happening this weekend. 

I'm hoping to start picking up a few more species from members here! If you have some other crypt species you would like to share for a reasonable price, feel free to let me know!


----------



## johnson18

What are most folks using for substrate for their emersed crypts? I made a mix of potting soil, fluorite black and some of Hydrophyte's riparium planter substrate with some O+ mixed in.

I've now got a bag of Fox Farm Ocean Forest organic potting soil, MG sphagnum moss & perlite I was planning on mixing together for my crypts from here on. What are your thoughts on this? I've also got hydroton I could mix in, but I don't see the point.


----------



## amberoze

johnson18 said:


> What are most folks using for substrate for their emersed crypts? I made a mix of potting soil, fluorite black and some of Hydrophyte's riparium planter substrate with some O+ mixed in.
> 
> I've now got a bag of Fox Farm Ocean Forest organic potting soil, MG sphagnum moss & perlite I was planning on mixing together for my crypts from here on. What are your thoughts on this? I've also got hydroton I could mix in, but I don't see the point.


The organic soil, moss, and perlite mix should do well without the hydroton. I just use the organic soil that my local plant nursery makes. Sift out the sticks and stones, and it works wonderfully.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18

amberoze said:


> The organic soil, moss, and perlite mix should do well without the hydroton. I just use the organic soil that my local plant nursery makes. Sift out the sticks and stones, and it works wonderfully.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Your local nursery is probably close enough to be my local nursery. lol. What crypts do you have?


----------



## amberoze

johnson18 said:


> Your local nursery is probably close enough to be my local nursery. lol. What crypts do you have?


Wendtii and lutea for now. Looking for more, when I have the funds. The nursery is Wingard's Nursery and Garden Center at the corner of north lake drove and pilgrim church road.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTet

Here's my tank full of crypts. I think I have 7 different variations!


----------



## Monster Fish

johnson18 said:


> What are most folks using for substrate for their emersed crypts? I made a mix of potting soil, fluorite black and some of Hydrophyte's riparium planter substrate with some O+ mixed in.
> 
> I've now got a bag of Fox Farm Ocean Forest organic potting soil, MG sphagnum moss & perlite I was planning on mixing together for my crypts from here on. What are your thoughts on this? I've also got hydroton I could mix in, but I don't see the point.


I've been experimenting with a mix of coconut coir, MGOCPM, Flourite, dolomite, and some regular osmocote and my crypts love it. I'm gonna try worm castings next and maybe some oak leaf litter when autumn rolls around.


----------



## BadBob

johnson18 said:


> What are most folks using for substrate for their emersed crypts?


I'm using 1 part each compost, shredded oak leaves, and Pro Mix seed starting mix. It's what I had on hand. It seems to be working.

It's my first attempt at this so....


----------



## amberoze

Honestly, I've found that my crypts aren't picky about their substrate when they are emersed, only when they are submerged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18

amberoze said:


> Wendtii and lutea for now. Looking for more, when I have the funds. The nursery is Wingard's Nursery and Garden Center at the corner of north lake drove and pilgrim church road.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup, I know exactly where that is! Is nice to know others in the midlands have an interest in growing crypts! Perhaps in time we can do some trading. 


I've also added C. nurii from two different sources to the list of crypts I've got on the way to me now. I've gotta reply to a PM about C. hudoroi & C. griffithii today too. I've got a few more PMs pending on several other crypt species.


----------



## amberoze

johnson18 said:


> Yup, I know exactly where that is! Is nice to know others in the midlands have an interest in growing crypts! Perhaps in time we can do some trading.
> 
> 
> I've also added C. nurii from two different sources to the list of crypts I've got on the way to me now. I've gotta reply to a PM about C. hudoroi & C. griffithii today too. I've got a few more PMs pending on several other crypt species.


I just did a major downsize, or I would offer some lutea for trade. I don't have enough of anything to trade right now though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amberoze

Double post


----------



## DogFish

Monster Fish said:


> .... I'm gonna try worm castings next and maybe some oak leaf litter when autumn rolls around.


Actually, now is a good time to collect Oak Leaves from last years "crop" as they are starting to decompose and have Oak leaf mold working on them. If you have access to a Oak forest. I just allow them to accumulate under my bushes.


----------



## johnson18

I remember reading somewhere that certain species like soil with a lower pH, though I'm not sure which ones. Any thoughts on this? The soil I've got has worm castings, it also has a pH between 6.3-6.8. I'm sure I could find oak leaves somewhere around here.


----------



## Monster Fish

DogFish said:


> Actually, now is a good time to collect Oak Leaves from last years "crop" as they are starting to decompose and have Oak leaf mold working on them. If you have access to a Oak forest. I just allow them to accumulate under my bushes.


I'd try that but all the public parks around here either use pesticides or rat poisons. I don't mind waiting for freshly fallen leaves.



johnson18 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that certain species like soil with a lower pH, though I'm not sure which ones. Any thoughts on this? The soil I've got has worm castings, it also has a pH between 6.3-6.8. I'm sure I could find oak leaves somewhere around here.


Blackwater species mostly. You can always use peat moss in your mix to lower the pH as well.


----------



## ryantube

How about potting mix?


----------



## DogFish

Monster Fish said:


> I'd try that but all the public parks around here either use pesticides or rat poisons....


I forgot you were in one of the five boroughs


----------



## johnson18

I planted almost seven pots worth of C. parva as a foreground in my 20L last night! Kept about half a pot for growing emersed!  
Got my 55 emersed tank set up too! So far it's got two pots of C. spiralis( 2 plants each), C. lutea(three plants), C. parva, C. beckettii & C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'. I have C. nurii, C. griffithii & C. hudoroi arriving this week. Any plant specific growing suggestions or hints? 








The submersed part of this tank is almost all Crypts!

My big question is about potting the plants! I've been planting multiple plants in one pot, when doing this is it better to put the plants together in one grouping or separate areas or does it really make a difference? I have placed the plants in the pot away from each other, giving each plant room to grow. Thoughts? 










Anyone ever get pests/bugs popping up in their emersed setups? I know a lot of folks use potting soil & collected materials, so it seems like there's a likely chance of seeing them around at some point. Is this a fair guess?


----------



## Sake

> Anyone ever get pests/bugs popping up in their emersed setups? I know a lot of folks use potting soil & collected materials, so it seems like there's a likely chance of seeing them around at some point. Is this a fair guess?


I used MGOC, and local moss, only thing I had pop up was a ton of worms. Actually worked out pretty good, seems like cories <3 earth worms. It's kind of comical watching them root around the base of a crypt to get a worm then playing tug of war with it.


----------



## Monster Fish

johnson18 said:


> Anyone ever get pests/bugs popping up in their emersed setups? I know a lot of folks use potting soil & collected materials, so it seems like there's a likely chance of seeing them around at some point. Is this a fair guess?


I've gotten fungus gnats before from using straight up MGOCPM. A little bit of BT granules kills the larvae and a Drosera capensis next to my emersed setup takes care of the adults. Nowadays I use the mix I posted earlier and it seems to have cut down on the fungus gnats.


----------



## peachii

I received my very first Crypt wendii green from aciditydweller in a ROAK this week and I am already entralled with it. It's tiny and so very cute. Upon further investigation into crypts, my boyfriend is looking at me like a nutcase as I spout of types crypts and Bucephalandra's I'd like to have in our tanks. Something about "Crypt" and "Bucephalandra" is just fun to say!


----------



## johnson18

What level are most people keeping the water in their emersed setup, compared to the surface level of the substrate? It seems like my plants that have a higher water level are doing better, but I've seen some pictures of pots in like an inch of water. Also, what is the humidity level of your set up. My 20L is staying about 80%, and I'm questioning if that isn't a little too humid? 

Since I've just set up my 55 I'm thinking of ways to help maximize my success. Would anyone recommend the use of an air stone, or possibly two? Dogfish, I think I remember seeing a post stating you used one.


----------



## Monster Fish

I keep my water level up so that it is right below the surface of the substrate for a 3-inch circular pot. To keep the water from going stagnant, I use a small internal filter to circulate the water around my pots.


----------



## Sake

I used a heater in my set up, it kept it soaking wet in there, everything dripped water. I didn't have hardly any melt when I popped them in the tank either maybe one or two leaves, but these were just easy crypts to. As far as water level, I had it about 1/2 inch up 2 inches deep. With water flowing around the base. Soil was always soaking wet from the humidity. Plants went nuts had tons of plantlets shooting up.


----------



## DogFish

johnson18 said:


> What level are most people keeping the water in their emersed setup, compared to the surface level of the substrate? .... I've seen some pictures of pots in like an inch of water. Also, what is the humidity level of your set up. My 20L is staying about 80%, and I'm questioning if that isn't a little too humid? .... Dogfish, I think I remember seeing a post stating you used one.


I ran a 20L with a heater, 3" of water, airstone, plants in 4" clay pots, covered with Saran wrap. Humidity was 90%, Air Temp was 80+. This was in a cold basement.

Currently trying in a 5gl with 5 clay pots, 1" of standing water.


----------



## Barkington

Did you need to mist at all to maintain high humidity with an airstone? Or was the cover on top of the tank enough to maintain a nice %?


----------



## johnson18

Barkington said:


> Did you need to mist at all to maintain high humidity with an airstone? Or was the cover on top of the tank enough to maintain a nice %?


I think that a heater is a larger influence on the humidity then the air stone. I believe an air stone typically helps keep the water from becoming too stagnant, though I'm sure it'll probably help keep a higher humidity some too!


----------



## johnson18

DogFish said:


> I ran a 20L with a heater, 3" of water, airstone, plants in 4" clay pots, covered with Saran wrap. Humidity was 90%, Air Temp was 80+. This was in a cold basement.
> 
> Currently trying in a 5gl with 5 clay pots, 1" of standing water.



Sweet, then I'm not far off on my humidity!


----------



## DogFish

johnson18 said:


> I think that a heater is a larger influence on the humidity then the air stone. I believe an air stone typically helps keep the water from becoming too stagnant, though I'm sure it'll probably help keep a higher humidity some too!


The air stone circulates the water to heat the tank evenly. I am unsure how that water movement may affect the humidity level???


----------



## johnson18

DogFish said:


> The air stone circulates the water to heat the tank evenly. I am unsure how that water movement may affect the humidity level???


Since I've added the air stone I've ended up with an area of bubbles surrounding the stone. I was thinking that by helping create a larger wetted surface it might help keep the humidity level up, although it probably has a minute affect.


----------



## johnson18

What is your favorite crypt website/blog? So lately I've been doing a lot of searching for Cryptocoryne related information & I've found a ton of cool websites and blogs out there! Some are more about collecting, some about cultivating, some are just great information resources... My crypt bookmark folder is ever growing! One of my favorite as a info resource is http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

What crypt sites do you enjoy reading?


----------



## ChadRamsey

a TERRIBLE pic of my mother nurii


----------



## h4n

That is beautiful! !!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## amberoze

What exactly defines a "mother" plant?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish

amberoze said:


> What exactly defines a "mother" plant?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Usually it's a larger plant that produces lots of runners when the growing conditions are good.


----------



## amberoze

Monster Fish said:


> Usually it's a larger plant that produces lots of runners when the growing conditions are good.


Theoretically, any plant could become a mother plant then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish

amberoze said:


> Theoretically, any plant could become a mother plant then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, after a while. Though some species tend to spread faster than others.


----------



## Monster Fish

I rid did my 10 gallon emersed crypt setup yesterday so I was inclined to take some pics of the crazy growth I've been getting. These plants were in 4.5" square pots.

C. x wendtii hybrid from Gordon









C. x willisii - I counted over 50 rhizomes.









C. beckettii 'Petchii'









C. undulata









Notice the red venation on the underside of the leaves.









Crazy long roots that have been grown submerged.









And here's some really weedy Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' that eventually invaded one of the nearby crypt pots.









Trimmed this guy from the main pot. It even took root in the pot containing the C. undulata and started growing into the next pot!


----------



## johnson18

Monster Fish said:


> I rid did my 10 gallon emersed crypt setup yesterday so I was inclined to take some pics of the crazy growth I've been getting.


That is some very nice growth you've got there! How long have you been growing these plants in this set up to achieve this amount of growth?


----------



## Monster Fish

johnson18 said:


> That is some very nice growth you've got there! How long have you been growing these plants in this set up to achieve this amount of growth?


Well, the C. willisii, C. wendtii hybrid, and C. petchii were originally planted in a 5 gallon with just dirt and no standing water. They grew too big so I upgraded to a 10 gallon with pots about two months ago. So, in total it took about 5 months to go from 5-6 rhizomes of each to like 15-20 (50+ for the willisii) rhizomes.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Ever tried to grow any crypts in just hydroton?


----------



## Monster Fish

tattooedfool83 said:


> Ever tried to grow any crypts in just hydroton?


Nah. Are you planning to grow your crypts hydroponically?


----------



## tattooedfool83

After more reading I figured out what I'm gonna do. Mesh pots, coco tek liners and soil. 3" pots would let me do 18 in a 10 gallon to start. Using the hydroton I was wondering how the roots would get nutrients as hydroton is inert so rather then dosing regularly I'm gonna go with what I listed. That and all of that plus a light will set
Back only like $60. Leaves some money for plants


----------



## fishtastic

Heres a few shots of my 90g. Still a work in progress. Im looking to have all crypt sp. With some small anubias variants, and possibly some type of carpet other than the glosso I hsve now.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishtastic

Guess I could list which sp. I hace now.......
Wendtii bronze, red, green, and fl sunset
R spiralis
Spiralis
Balansae
Lucens
Lutea
Possibly more that I cant remember


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83

Awesome set up man


----------



## Shale87

I'm planning on doing a "crypt hill" type thing in my 20L rescape. The crypts will be surrounding some driftwood and going down the hill. Right now, I mainly just have C. wendtii 'green' (C. wendtii 'tropica', C. crispatula var. balansae, and C. undulata 'red' completely melted on me but are slowly coming back). I kind of want to add some more different looking crypts and would love some suggestions! I love the look of C. nurii 'pahang mutated' and C. cordata 'rosanervig'.


----------



## zackariah

Here is my mostly crypt tank. I know I have crypt wendtii green on the right. I forgot the kind on the left. Both started as just a few plants.


----------



## johnson18

Unopened C. nurii spathe!


----------



## Shale87

@johnson18: Wow, I love the pattern on those leaves!


----------



## johnson18

Shale87 said:


> @johnson18: Wow, I love the pattern on those leaves!


Thanks, I really like the nurii leaves too! I posted a bunch more pictures of this plant & a second nurii spathe as well in my emersed journal!


----------



## DogFish

johnson18 said:


> Unopened C. nurii spathe!


Well Done! I've just started to transition some from submersed growth.


----------



## Kat12

I have 
C. wendtii - red, bronze and green....
Crypt undulate
and one other.


----------



## ChadRamsey

thats a super cool nurii spathe johnson


here is one of mine with a submerged spathe



and here is 1/10 of my mother nurii (from the above pic) that i pulled off for a buddy the other day


----------



## johnson18

DogFish said:


> Well Done! I've just started to transition some from submersed growth.


Thanks!!



ChadRamsey said:


> thats a super cool nurii spathe johnson
> 
> 
> here is one of mine with a submerged spathe
> 
> 
> 
> and here is 1/10 of my mother nurii (from the above pic) that i pulled off for a buddy the other day


That is pretty sweet! Is it the spathe as dark colored in person as it appears in the picture? 

Can anyone tell me how long it takes for the C. nurii spathe to open completely, if it is going to? The two spathes I've got are still there unopened after three(ish) weeks. I was under the impression that the process wouldn't take that long, but then again I'm just getting started with all this emersed growth.


----------



## ChadRamsey

johnson18 said:


> Thanks!!That is pretty sweet! Is it the spathe as dark colored in person as it appears in the picture? .


 
yes it was near pitch black and kinda velvety under water.


----------



## DogFish

In the 2nd post on this thread I have a links page. I use it often for a reference. If you have a link that would help please PM me with it and I will add it to the list.

One link I like is http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/search/label/C. bullosa

I find the Soil & water comments to be very insightful.


----------



## AquaAurora

I currently do not own or have any experience with crypt plants but I have been looking into them for a tank build I will be doing soon. The key thing for me is finding plants that can handle: low to medium-low light, no CO2, preferably without a need for a lot of supplements (can get nutriments from water column or a good soil alone), and most importantly~ not be a edible option on a sailfin pleco food menu; so looking for something thick and rubbery or otherwise inedible. Tank water will be around 7.4-7.6ph (api test kit shows highest low ph, and lowest high ph.. so don't know _exact _ph) and temp somewhere between 74-80* F (depending on fish stock), I can't say what my water hardness is at exactly as I need to test my tap again, but its definitely "hard" water rather than "soft". 
Are there any members of the crypt family that will do well with these conditions and won't be a large pleco food item?


----------



## tattooedfool83

Awesome thread


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptocoryne "Flamingo"*


----------



## tattooedfool83

Beautiful plant


----------



## ChadRamsey

came home from work to a nice surprise yesterday.


----------



## tattooedfool83

Wow man. Amazing is that submerged?


----------



## DogFish

Well done Chad!! I was never able to get my Nurri to produce a spathe under water. I'm trying a few emersed now.




ChadRamsey said:


>


----------



## johnson18

ChadRamsey said:


> came home from work to a nice surprise yesterday.


Looks good Chad! What conditions has this been grown in? The few I've got submerged have been planted since June and have maybe put out one leaf. They seem to want to stay pretty small too! I'm sure it'll just take time for them to get a little larger.


----------



## ChadRamsey

tattooedfool83 said:


> Wow man. Amazing is that submerged?


yup:icon_mrgr



DogFish said:


> Well done Chad!! I was never able to get my Nurri to produce a spathe under water. I'm trying a few emersed now.


thx. this is the 3rd time this one has. im stoked.



johnson18 said:


> Looks good Chad! What conditions has this been grown in? The few I've got submerged have been planted since June and have maybe put out one leaf. They seem to want to stay pretty small too! I'm sure it'll just take time for them to get a little larger.


Its in my 55g journal.

sand
low light
root tabs
flourish once a month
1 sometimes 2 WC a month.

and thats all


----------



## ChadRamsey

resurrecting this old thread.

Pulled this off my mother Nurii today. She was getting out of control.


----------



## newbieplanter

ChadRamsey said:


> resurrecting this old thread.
> 
> Pulled this off my mother Nurii today. She was getting out of control.



Darn, if u have more in the future please keep me in mind?


----------



## kcoscia

*am I a wendtii?*


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptocoryne yujii*


----------



## tattooedfool83

Beautiful crypt man


----------



## DogFish

Cryptocoryne yujii ~ Very Cool!!!!


----------



## TheFrenchOne

That's a gorgeous crypt!

Here are some of mine, I hope to get other crypts soon.

C. pontederiifolia









C. undulata, in low light condition









C. becketii var. petchii


----------



## BruceF

Crypt wendtii red . I had the opportunity this last weekend to see this red crypt that is sold by Florida Aquatic Nursery. It was part of a donation they made to our local club auction. Thank you very much. If you can find this crypt it is every bit as red as others I recently received from another source. 
Just a heads up for those interested. 

I also saw the ’florida sunset’ definitely worth looking for!


----------



## toksyn

Thanks, all! 



tattooedfool83 said:


> Beautiful crypt man





DogFish said:


> Cryptocoryne yujii ~ Very Cool!!!!





TheFrenchOne said:


> That's a gorgeous crypt!


----------



## Axelrodi202

Very nice plants you all have. Is anyone growing the following? Hoping to find some for a new tank

C. cordata rosanervigi
C. keei
C. ideii


----------



## TheFrenchOne

I saw 'florida sunset' on some online shops too. But it's not yet available in France. But there are certainly other nice crypts availaible. No cordata rosanervig keei, ideii. But I should be able to get C. amicorum and C. bullosa if everything goes right.


----------



## pianofish

Look closer:










You betcha! Its a genuine Cryptocoryne Nurii spathe! First spathe I've ever gotten from a crypt!! Hurrah!


----------



## tattooedfool83

Fine job, I love that crypt


----------



## h4n

Very nice man.

Looks great!


----------



## ChadRamsey

pianofish said:


> Look closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha! Its a genuine Cryptocoryne Nurii spathe! First spathe I've ever gotten from a crypt!! Hurrah!



thats a fine looking nurii you got there.:icon_cool


----------



## Raymond S.

There are some really beautiful pictures on this thread.
Since this is the Crypt club according to the thread title I thought I'd put this here.
I'm interested in buying one (1) Crypt Parva but can't find one(the only site not in China that I found which has them wants
a $43.00 shipping charge for orders less than $50) and I wonder if someone here may have one they'd not mind parting/w.
Due to lease limits I only have tenG tanks and don't really know what they'd say if they knew I had two of them.
So I like the smallest of plants that don't require Co2.


----------



## johnson18

Looks good! 



Does anyone have experience with Crypt. nurii creating a seed pod? I had a friend, who is also a bio major/plant nerd, come over a few days back to check out my plants. While looking at my crypts I noticed that one of my C. nurii had a dying seed pod. While I've seen crypts with seed pods during my research online, this still caught me by surprise. I will try to get some pictures of what is left today. I have not looked for any of the seeds.


----------



## toksyn

*Cryptocoryne x purpurea*









*Cryptocoryne yujii*
Posted this one before, but this little guy just doesn't quit.


----------



## thefisherman

c. usteriana x wilissii hybrid


----------



## johnson18

Nice! Looking good! 

I took this yesterday. I wish I'd seen this as it was developing... 
C. pontederiifolia


----------



## johnson18

The C. pontederiifolia spathe is open. 










I've got another plant that I think is a nurii with a spathe developing. I'll post once it is open. 

More pictures in my emersed journal.


----------



## pianofish

Cryptocoryne Affinis "metallic red" spathe timeline



First Day













































































































2 weeks after in full bloom


----------



## Raymond S.

And crypts usually being able to grow in low light, what light level is that crypt growing so well at ?
I have no access to the better plants that I would like to have without mega spending on shipping
like most places that carry the better ones have. I HAD some Rotala Magenta which seems to be dieing 
but may live. The place where I got it from was flim flamed by their dealer into getting some indica
which had been raised under bright lights by them and was pink so they slipped by as Magenta to
my LFS and I'm not going in there and argue/w them about that for sure. I went back and though
skeptical, bought a bunch of that but it soon showed it's true colors to me. Had got it as "I want more"
since the last was doing poorly but had fabulous color when bought. Need a new source.
But on this crypt...where can it be had from ?


----------



## johnson18

Raymond S. said:


> And crypts usually being able to grow in low light, what light level is that crypt growing so well at ?
> I have no access to the better plants that I would like to have without mega spending on shipping
> like most places that carry the better ones have. I HAD some Rotala Magenta which seems to be dieing
> but may live. The place where I got it from was flim flamed by their dealer into getting some indica
> which had been raised under bright lights by them and was pink so they slipped by as Magenta to
> my LFS and I'm not going in there and argue/w them about that for sure. I went back and though
> skeptical, bought a bunch of that but it soon showed it's true colors to me. Had got it as "I want more"
> since the last was doing poorly but had fabulous color when bought. Need a new source.
> But on this crypt...where can it be had from ?



Which crypt?


----------



## Raymond S.

Cryptocoryne Affinis
Sorry I caught that after I posted but thought it might be recognized anyway. The red one in the post just
above my first post/reply.


----------



## pianofish

Generally the best place to get plants is from sellers on this forum. Most people ship via USPS priority mail and plants are generally a lot cheaper and better quality from hobbyists. I sell mine from time to time when they make babies. You can also put a WTB (want to buy) add in the raok/wtb section of the forum and someone may contact you. I get all of my plants from hobbyists, as no LFS in my area have any rare varieties of plants.
Joshua


----------



## johnson18

Whoops, I didn't see Joshua's post above yours. I definitely agree that purchasing through fellow hobbyists is the way to go. I usually get mine through folks here on TPT but there are a couple crypt guys on APC that have some of the less common species you don't see here often. 

Joshua, your plants are looking good man!


----------



## jmf3460

would love some help identifying these crypts. its obvious I have two kinds and I thought they were nurii and fla sunset. at least that's what I was supposed to have been sold, I think now that I have nurii and regular wendtii


----------



## pianofish

johnson18 said:


> Whoops, I didn't see Joshua's post above yours. I definitely agree that purchasing through fellow hobbyists is the way to go. I usually get mine through folks here on TPT but there are a couple crypt guys on APC that have some of the less common species you don't see here often.
> 
> Joshua, your plants are looking good man!


Thanks brother, I'm real proud of my little crypt momma. She's makin babies and looking pretty haha 

Definitely going to keep her when I upgrade my tank.
Joshua


----------



## Raymond S.

I have looked for something I like from time to time and always watch/read the for sale threads.
It's just that I have two ten g tanks so I usually don't see anything that strikes me just right
or I already know it gets too big. I like the Balansea for example but it gets so big...
Then too I only need one or two plants at a time so my options get very limited.
Also would like a couple of stems of Rotala Magenta...keep getting offered the Macrandra.
We'll see but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Raymond S.

Hey Crypt club people. I have read many post that say crypts are sensitive to Excel.
Can any of you verify this ? And to what degree and are there any species more sensitive than others ?


----------



## jrman83

Raymond S. said:


> Hey Crypt club people. I have read many post that say crypts are sensitive to Excel.
> Can any of you verify this ? And to what degree and are there any species more sensitive than others ?


lol, yes they are. But, only if you dose in excess. Dosed in normal doses somebody out there may have seen some issues, but in most cases they will not be affected. Some varieties may be a tad more sensitive than others. They will do much worse in the use of meds depending on their strength. I have a tank with about 100 Crypts and have heavily dosed excel in that tank a few times and have lost maybe 5-6 leaves. Nearly all of the leaves melted once from the light being on for close to 18hrs.


----------



## Raymond S.

jrman83 said:


> lol, yes they are. But, only if you dose in excess. Dosed in normal doses somebody out there may have seen some issues, but in most cases they will not be affected. Some varieties may be a tad more sensitive than others. They will do much worse in the use of meds depending on their strength. I have a tank with about 100 Crypts and have heavily dosed excel in that tank a few times and have lost maybe 5-6 leaves. Nearly all of the leaves melted once from the light being on for close to 18hrs.


Thank you. I asked this question on the Crypt club for believing someone (everyone on here) might know for sure about
Crypts and sensitivity to Excel. I need to know this as MANY times I've heard it and also sensitivity to excel was stated to 
effect Aspongens(can't spell kat) and Vals as well as a few other plants, but these three were said to be more so effected
than others, Crypts the least of the three. Hate to repeat something not knowing if it's really a fact or just an abservation
of a single case as you know that those single case observations can be dependent on many factors.
Also thanks for the additional thing about the meds.


----------



## jrman83

Raymond S. said:


> Thank you. I asked this question on the Crypt club for believing someone (everyone on here) might know for sure about
> Crypts and sensitivity to Excel. I need to know this as MANY times I've heard it and also sensitivity to excel was stated to
> effect Aspongens(can't spell kat) and Vals as well as a few other plants, but these three were said to be more so effected
> than others, Crypts the least of the three. Hate to repeat something not knowing if it's really a fact or just an abservation
> of a single case as you know that those single case observations can be dependent on many factors.
> Also thanks for the additional thing about the meds.


IMO, you shouldn't repeat anything you hear. If you recommend something it should be nearly all based on experience. Words have little weight. You go by what people say for your own use before you try something new. Advice has to be based on more than that. Plus, melting doesn't mean dying. The plant usually comes right back, even if it did melt.


----------



## wicca27

are there any small crypts that would do well in a 5 gals shrimp tank other than parva?


----------



## Subtletanks91

How long would it take a crypt to send up a spade if moved from submerged to emersed? I want to find out what type of crypt I have, but have been told the best way to identify it is by the spathe


----------



## wicca27

post a pic some have a look that is easy to tell some dont


----------



## Monster Fish

wicca27 said:


> are there any small crypts that would do well in a 5 gals shrimp tank other than parva?


I've got C. x willisii, C. x lucens, C. undulata, and C. wendtii 'Green Gecko' in my 5 gallon. I'll take a pic when the lights are on.


----------



## Subtletanks91

Sorry for the really crappy photos. I'm still trying to get used to my new phones camera.
The top of the leaves are deep green with speckles of a lighter color. And darker green near the stem of the leaf. The bottom is a bright deep rust color red, and the edges of the leaves are kind of crumpled


----------



## johnson18

Subtletanks91 said:


> How long would it take a crypt to send up a spade if moved from submerged to emersed? I want to find out what type of crypt I have, but have been told the best way to identify it is by the spathe


It really just depends on the plant and conditions. I've had some send up a spathe within a month but most of mine that have had a spathe recently have been in my emersed tanks for 4-6 months.


----------



## johnson18

Raymond S. said:


> Hey Crypt club people. I have read many post that say crypts are sensitive to Excel.
> Can any of you verify this ? And to what degree and are there any species more sensitive than others ?


I've used Excel with success in all of my submersed tanks(lots of crypts), often with heavy dosing. I recently just started dosing again in my 55 after not having any excel for close to nine months. The first few doses were pretty large as I am experiencing some algae issues. I lost a couple leaves total on the crypts in the first few days but after trimming those I've had no further issues. I have started to see some new growth though! 

I think the key to Excel is like everything else, moderation. There might be a few species that absolutely hate the stuff but I've not run across them.


----------



## HybridHerp

wicca27 said:


> are there any small crypts that would do well in a 5 gals shrimp tank other than parva?


Aside from what MonsterFish said, I have petchii in my 5.5 and its doing well and staying small. Its also got some color to it, which I like, as I don't like thinking of parva as a crypt cause its JUST green.


----------



## Subtletanks91

Any idea on the crypt pics I posted?


----------



## HybridHerp

Subtletanks91 said:


> Any idea on the crypt pics I posted?



I want to say wendetii but I feel like that's wrong.


----------



## Subtletanks91

It would probably help if I had a better picture of the leaf in better light. I'll work on that today after I get back from the P.o.


----------



## wicca27

kinda looks like the c. lutea i had before i moved but im not great at id's


----------



## newbieplanter

jmf3460 said:


> would love some help identifying these crypts. its obvious I have two kinds and I thought they were nurii and fla sunset. at least that's what I was supposed to have been sold, I think now that I have nurii and regular wendtii


I'm far from an expert but that's the same as pics I get when I google nurii an fla sunset.
I'll take some of that sunset if u plan to split it for sale?


----------



## newbieplanter

Subtletanks91 said:


> Sorry for the really crappy photos. I'm still trying to get used to my new phones camera.
> The top of the leaves are deep green with speckles of a lighter color. And darker green near the stem of the leaf. The bottom is a bright deep rust color red, and the edges of the leaves are kind of crumpled


What's the little plastic thing next to the leaf in the pic? Looks like planter?


----------



## Subtletanks91

Yeah I cut two slits on the side and three on the bottom of one of those API tester bottles you take in to get you rep water tested. And then used a heater clip to suction it to the wall. I had an erio in there but my fish dismayed it and now I can't find it


----------



## Mathman

Please help me identify some the crypts in my tank:



















Thank you.


----------



## Blackheart

Question for you crypt experts...

I planted a bunch of Crypts about 2 weeks ago. there was a little bit of melting. Looks like it's stopped now. But there's some leaves and such that are like really light and weak looking. But yet they're now falling off or doing anything. 

Why could that be? or are they still melting?


----------



## wicca27

probably still getting used to the tank.


----------



## wicca27

Ok i have a question. Since this is a crypt "club" can we post that we would like to "swap" this for that in this thread? i would rather do it with others here than in the swap and shop, but dont want to get this shut down. i know it would all go though pm's. example would be " i have ...... would any one be interested pm me?"


----------



## johnson18

wicca27 said:


> Ok i have a question. Since this is a crypt "club" can we post that we would like to "swap" this for that in this thread? i would rather do it with others here than in the swap and shop, but dont want to get this shut down. i know it would all go though pm's. example would be " i have ...... would any one be interested pm me?"


I'm a fan of plant trades. I've got a couple fairly comprehensive lists in my tank journals of the plants I've got.


----------



## denske

Heres a few from my collection, 
Crypt Noritoi 
Been worried about this guy, when i received him, he had huge leaves. So big that they would droop into the water, they slowly started to look really bad so i would clip them. These leaves are much smaller, but the growth is constant. When it had huge leaves, i only had 5-6 leaves on him. Also my moss is growing a ton, but its a very pale green, almost yellow color, any ideas? 


















Crypt Hudoroi 
Growing nice, but once again the moss color concerns me









This was sold to me as Crypt griffithii 

















Crypt Nurii
This guy has a cool color variation on the leaves and getting ready to flower.

























Thanks for looking, any help on the Norotoi and the moss is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## saddletramp

Your plants look very good to me. Great color on the nurii.
The noritoi looks as though it could use some nitrogen and maybe more light. The leaves show that pale yellow. It is a heavy feeder and should have loads of roots growing out the bottom of the pot. It grows fast and multiplies faster than most other Crypts.
Your moss might need some ferts as well, but that is a question for a moss expert. I never worry when it looks as yours does.
Great job with what you are growing


----------



## DogFish




----------



## denske

saddletramp said:


> Your plants look very good to me. Great color on the nurii.
> The noritoi looks as though it could use some nitrogen and maybe more light. The leaves show that pale yellow. It is a heavy feeder and should have loads of roots growing out the bottom of the pot. It grows fast and multiplies faster than most other Crypts.
> Your moss might need some ferts as well, but that is a question for a moss expert. I never worry when it looks as yours does.
> Great job with what you are growing


Thats thing Bill, im using a ton of light over them! I got 4 39 watt t5's over them, producing around 150 par. Ill try upping the ferts.


----------



## DogFish




----------



## johnson18

denske said:


> Thats thing Bill, im using a ton of light over them! I got 4 39 watt t5's over them, producing around 150 par. Ill try upping the ferts.


What lights are you using? I've gotta replace the bulbs over my emersed 55 full of crypts. Currently running a 48" dual 54w bulb t5ho with 6700k & 10,000k corallife bulbs. I think I'll probably go with the Giesemann bulb, looking at one Midday and one Aquaflora. Any thoughts from any of the experienced crypt collectors on the subject of bulbs/lights?

Plants look good! I was thinking ferts might need to be upped too. The plant you received as a griffithii, looks just like the griffithii I've got. I really like the grey/silver accents this plant gets on it's leaves.


----------



## johnson18

Dogfish, that's a pretty cool looking spathe!


----------



## DogFish

*Ttg*


----------



## denske

johnson18 said:


> What lights are you using? I've gotta replace the bulbs over my emersed 55 full of crypts. Currently running a 48" dual 54w bulb t5ho with 6700k & 10,000k corallife bulbs. I think I'll probably go with the Giesemann bulb, looking at one Midday and one Aquaflora. Any thoughts from any of the experienced crypt collectors on the subject of bulbs/lights?
> 
> Plants look good! I was thinking ferts might need to be upped too. The plant you received as a griffithii, looks just like the griffithii I've got. I really like the grey/silver accents this plant gets on it's leaves.



1 aquaflora, and 1 midday look great, im using a 36" 4x39w ATI dimmable sunpower running 100% for 12 hours, im using 2 gman middays, 1 uvl redsun, 1 ati purple plus. Par is around 150 to the top of the pots. I might even lower the fixture a few inches, its currently like 20" above the pots.


----------



## johnson18

I've got a question for the keepers of Cryptocoryne sp. 'Flamingo'. Does anyone have any positive experiences(or negative, really) transitioning this plant from submersed to emersed? I have one on the way from AaronT that has been growing submersed and I'm more interested in keeping the plant emersed. Most of the discussion I've found regarding transitioning this plant is in regards to converting it from the tissue culture to either emersed or submersed, rather than between the two states once already established in a more conventional substrate. 

If the feedback suggests that converting from submersed to emersed is next to impossible, I have no plans on committing the plant to certain doom. I really can put it in either set up, I'm just curious what others have experienced.


----------



## denske

I was actually gonna try that myself, the flamingo i purchased was already converted to submerged from H4N, the pic is in my avatar. I have 2 other small baby plantlets from that guy, and 1 is going in my emersed tank. I was just waiting for the roots to get bigger. Mine is a little different from Aarons though, if i were you id plant it submerged and wait till it throws a runner than try the runner emersed. Aarons seems to grow fast it shouldnt be long before you have one.


----------



## saddletramp

Dogfish,that is really a strange spathe. In those photos, it almost looks like a leaf that is standing straight up and getting ready to unfurl.
Hopefully you can post a couple of shots when the spathe opens more. Maybe it can be identified.
Thanks for showing it.
Bill


----------



## johnson18

DogFish said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping it will develop more as I can not be sure at this point what it is.


What source will you use to help you identify the species or have you been at it long enough you'll know? These pictures had me heading on over to Jan's The Crypt Pages to read through the various cordata plants, again. I know there are a bunch of Cryptocoryne websites but that's the one I've found most informative.


Denske, I will definitely be planting the C. sp. 'Flamingo' submerged to begin with and use any subsequent plants to convert to emersed.


----------



## Mathman

I am looking for cryptocoryne Keei. Please PM regarding price and picture. Thanks!


----------



## serenityfate

Same here, looking for Keei! Thanks


----------



## Mathman

Anyone?


----------



## johnson18

serenityfate said:


> Same here, looking for Keei! Thanks






Mathman said:


> I am looking for cryptocoryne Keei. Please PM regarding price and picture. Thanks!



You might shoot MissleBear on APC a pm, actually he may be on here too. I think I remember seeing this species on his plant list at one point.


----------



## denske

C. 'PangkalPinang'










C. Pygmae (bast 7-88)










C. Norotoi 


















C. Uenoi


----------



## Kehy

Any tips for helping crypts that melted down to nearly nothing recover in the tank? I have a couple C. green geckos that used to be sooo nice about a year back, but gradually melted away. I figured out that problem (soil compaction in a dirted tank), and I've got them in a gravel + root tabs substrate now, but no growth. Other crypts that had the original problem are starting to regrow, but not these.


----------



## Monster Fish

Kehy said:


> Any tips for helping crypts that melted down to nearly nothing recover in the tank? I have a couple C. green geckos that used to be sooo nice about a year back, but gradually melted away. I figured out that problem (soil compaction in a dirted tank), and I've got them in a gravel + root tabs substrate now, but no growth. Other crypts that had the original problem are starting to regrow, but not these.


Float the rhizomes and wait for them to produce leaves and roots. Plant when they have a pair of leaves.


----------



## keydoc

I am happy I got some new Crypts this year.









_Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Sarikei'_
I am little bit worried about this one. Last time I was unsuccessful. The photo of freshly imported plant.









_Cryptocoryne striolata 'West Kalimantan'_
The photo of freshly imported plant.

*Update:*








_Cryptocoryne auriculata 'Tiger stripes' 'Julau'_
Approx. 6 months old.
In the right corner - C. minima (locality unknown)









_Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'_


----------



## HybridHerp

awesome crypts


----------



## AquaAurora

*A question*

I have an interesting question for all you crypt owners, specifically those that owned crypts and anubias in the same tank (submerged):
Anubias can suffer from a contagious disease called rhizome rot, which pretty much sums up what it does to the plant. This disease can also infect crypts but manifests by dissolving leaves. 
*Has anyone here run into this issue of loosing their anubias and crypts to dissolving/melting?*


----------



## HybridHerp

No, I keep both in the same tank, no issues.

I think the only crypt I've ever lost was my Nurii in my tank crash but even then it may come back


----------



## rajah_22

I lost a whole bunch of anubias to rhizome rot a few months back. None of the crypts in the tank showed any issues at all.


----------



## IDR

I just re-did an entire corner of my 29G as a forest of Crypts sp. — lutea (my favorite), wendtii and undulata.

I'll post a photo of it as it's growing in later tonight when I'm home.


----------



## AquaAurora

rajah_22 said:


> I lost a whole bunch of anubias to rhizome rot a few months back. None of the crypts in the tank showed any issues at all.


Interesting.. The crypts you have, do they contain any red pigmentation? Where they close to the anubias within the same tank or opposite end?


----------



## rajah_22

Nice to see this thread alive! Here's a couple of my past and current crypt tanks. Poor photos but you get the idea...

15 gallon









33 gallon









20 gallon with a balansae problem...lol









Bump:


AquaAurora said:


> Interesting.. The crypts you have, do they contain any red pigmentation? Where they close to the anubias within the same tank or opposite end?


All types of crypts, some reds. Some were even touching the anubias but never were affected.


----------



## AquaAurora

rajah_22 said:


> Nice to see this thread alive! Here's a couple of my past and current crypt tanks. Poor photos but you get the idea...
> 
> 15 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 gallon with a balansae problem...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump:
> 
> All types of crypts, some reds. Some were even touching the anubias but never were affected.


Lovely tanks and thanks for the info.
I'd be happy to help with your balansae problem (take them off your hands ^.~)
Is that a 20long or tall?


----------



## rajah_22

It's a 20 long. Those leaves are getting over 3 ft and don't seem to be slowing down...

I do have some affinis 'metallic red' to thin out if anyone wants some of that but I'm going to hang on to the balansae. It's become one of my favorite crypts. One of them in there has developed a nice bronze color that I really like.


----------



## Kehy

I'm so jealous right now. I have a few crypts in my 5 (which had pretty much melted to nothing) very slowly coming back. It'd be fantastic if I knew what they were other than some lucens. Even those look pretty sad and pathetic though.

I'm having better luck in my 7.5 cube. Got Undulata and what I think is Green Gecko going. The GG seems to be multiplying, which would be awesome if it wasn't planted next to a bushy dwarf lilly. The two are constantly fighting for light and space, but I've had issues with the lilly not liking to be moved if at all possible, and it's kinda my baby. Last week I had to give them both a trim, and I'll take a few more leaves this weekend, but I feel bad about doing that. 

Also, is it normal for an Undulata to suddenly decide to dwarf itself? It was putting out 4-6" leaves, but lately it's just been throwing 3-4" ones. Looks like it's getting chewed by something, but it's a shrimp only tank. 

This is my 7.5. Ignore the awkward lilly.


----------



## Aceman

Where can I find some of the flamingo ?


----------



## IDR

The crypts in this tank (Lutea, Wendtii, Undulata) are my favorite plants!


----------



## Monster Fish

Glad to see this thread alive again. Here's my _C. cordata_ 'Rosanervig'.


----------



## Saxtonhill

Glad this thread is still going! Such a treasure trove of good ideas and knowledge


----------



## HybridHerp

Monster Fish said:


> Glad to see this thread alive again. Here's my _C. cordata_ 'Rosanervig'.



Low tech yah? That looks nice


----------



## dpod

Monster Fish said:


> Glad to see this thread alive again. Here's my _C. cordata_ 'Rosanervig'.


Damn that looks nice! It's not sending out runners, is it? :wink: :drool:


----------



## AquaAurora

Well I'm suffering crypt melt, but I'm 99% sure its because of the spreadable disease 'rhizome rot' often found in anubias. I'd stupidly kept some in a tank with crypts and now they are melting (removed the anubias as soon as I suspected it.. but it was too late...). I've had these crypts since the summer and never had melting issues. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates are 0ppm, dosing Seachem:excel, potassium, phosphorus, flourish, iron (and now nitrates), pH is always stable 7.5, hard water, temp 78, low lighting.... Really going to be pissed if I loose all my wendtii and parva... I _was _going to convert the tank to pure crypt in the spring but no chance of that if the disease is in there *ugghh*.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

My small collection:
* = reasonably sure
** = confirmed

Submersed:
*C. petchii
*C. crispatula balansae
*C. wendtii green
*C. wendtii tropica
*C. wendtii mi oya
*C. lucens
*C. lutea
*C. spiralis

Emersed:
*C. petchii
**C. wendtii green
**C. wendtii tropica
**C. wendtii mi oya
**C. lucens
*C. lutea
*C. spiralis
*C. pontederiifolia
*C. ideii
*C. affinis metallic red
C. balansae flaccidifolia
*C. spiralis
*C. blassii
*C. costata
*C. retrospiralis


----------



## AquaAurora

Anyone have crypt suggestions for submerged growth crypt that gets 9-12"? Need something in this range for a cry to pico I've setup.


----------



## Monster Fish

dpod said:


> Damn that looks nice! It's not sending out runners, is it? :wink: :drool:


Nah. It's rather slow growing for me, especially in low tech. It takes months for it to send out a new leaf.



AquaAurora said:


> Anyone have crypt suggestions for submerged growth crypt that gets 9-12"? Need something in this range for a cry to pico I've setup.


_Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia_ or _Cryptocoryne moehlmannii_.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Hey everyone,

I just discovered this post and have been reading through it from the beginning and loving all the great info so far. I only made it to page 13 before I felt the urge to post.

I have been in the hobby for just over a year and more recently been seeking out crpyts as my favourite plant. I my 75g is full of non-stem plants with minimal dosing and no co2 or excel.

Here is my humble collection which will continue to grow.
- Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia
- Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Grabowski'
- Cryptocoryne Crispatula Balansae
- Cryptocoryne Green Gecko
- Cryptocoryne Parva
- Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
- Cryptocoryne Spiralis
- Cryptocoryne Wendtti (Red, Green, Brown)
- Cryptocoryne unknown

My pontederiifolia throws up new leaves regularly but the leaves don't seem to do very well. I only have two of these plants and they are on the small side. The leaves seem to get spots on them. not the typical gsa type of spots but maybe a disease or another type of algae. Black spot? The leaves don't get covered either, and they live for quite a while before really looking bad and I remove it. I really want this plant to thrive as I like it a lot. Anyone have some suggestions?

Here is a pic of the unknown crypt, hopefully someone could give me an idea of what it might be. I understand its difficult to id crypts without a flower but thought I would try.



thanks.


----------



## Madsci

philipraposo1982 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this post and have been reading through it from the beginning and loving all the great info so far. I only made it to page 13 before I felt the urge to post.
> 
> I have been in the hobby for just over a year and more recently been seeking out crpyts as my favourite plant. I my 75g is full of non-stem plants with minimal dosing and no co2 or excel.
> 
> Here is my humble collection which will continue to grow.
> - Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia
> - Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Grabowski'
> - Cryptocoryne Crispatula Balansae
> - Cryptocoryne Green Gecko
> - Cryptocoryne Parva
> - Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
> - Cryptocoryne Spiralis
> - Cryptocoryne Wendtti (Red, Green, Brown)
> - Cryptocoryne unknown
> 
> My pontederiifolia throws up new leaves regularly but the leaves don't seem to do very well. I only have two of these plants and they are on the small side. The leaves seem to get spots on them. not the typical gsa type of spots but maybe a disease or another type of algae. Black spot? The leaves don't get covered either, and they live for quite a while before really looking bad and I remove it. I really want this plant to thrive as I like it a lot. Anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> Here is a pic of the unknown crypt, hopefully someone could give me an idea of what it might be. I understand its difficult to id crypts without a flower but thought I would try.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


I think the crypt you've got in the picture there is c. walkeri lutea, judging by the bright green/brown color and the upright/kinda slender leaves.

As for your Pontederiifolia, I have the same problem and it's really too bad because other than that it's one of my plants that's doing the best and regularly throws runners.


----------



## philipraposo1982

What are you tank parameters like? Co2? What lighting? Substrate? Got any pics?


----------



## philipraposo1982

Maybe together we can find out what is causing the not so great looking leaves.


----------



## Madsci

philipraposo1982 said:


> What are you tank parameters like? Co2? What lighting? Substrate? Got any pics?


20L all-crypt tank, 30" Planted+, compost/peat moss capped with ecocomplete, very hard water, EI dosing/homemade root tabs (been busy last couple week so haven't been keeping up on this like I should. My crypts are kinda mad at me) and ~16 well-fed white cloud minnows, pressurized CO2 with full recommended dose Excel. How about yourself?

Pontederiifolia that are closest to the light are the most affected, which really makes sense. But even the off-center ones are getting some of that affliction. I've got about 20 different crypt species and Pontederiifolia are the only ones that really look like this. Don't have the time to grab a pic right now unfortunately but can update later.

A few of the parameters will be outdated in a few days though. I just got my Planted+ 24/7 yesterday (LOVE IT!) and am going to tear down and swap the substrate for topsoil with nutricote sprinkled on top and capped with black sand (plus new driftwoood I picked up last week).

Also, to anybody, suggestions about anything else I should consider during my rescape would be super appreciated! It's going down probably this next week, I'm so pumped!


----------



## philipraposo1982

With very hard water your pontederiifolia would be doing great. Even more so with the co2. I am aware that crypts dont like excel though, so I would stop dosing that. There really is no need for excel if you have a pressurized system.

Until my most recent rescape 1 week again I had a problem with acidic water because of safe t sorb substrate. Was a mess for my hard water crypts. I only just realized this recently which is why for a year I continued to deal with crypts that didn't thrive like I know they can.

I don't run co2 or excel. I have a 75g with a planted plus suspending 24" ish above the substrate. PH is 7.6 ish and temp is 77. I switched to pool filter sand substrate with dig root tabs. 

Because of the recent rescape all my crypts are going through a melt and all plants are having to readjust to the tank. They were out of water for over 10 hours. So far its not too bad but I have still lost a lot of leaves. A new leaf is on its way for my pontederiifolia so I will take pics and monitor its growth for a while and provide updates. 

I am hoping with the acidic water problem being solved I should be able to get decent growth. 

Oh and I do a modified dosing, very little potassium and micros with occasional phosphates as needed. I have a heavy fish load so I don't have to worry about nitrates or phosphates generally. I do 2x water changes a week at about 50-60% to keep parameters fro. Fluctuating too much from normal tap water. Less time between WC means less time for things to drastically change. 

















The first picture is of my smaller plant of the 2. That leaf is older and has yet to melt since the rescape.

The second pic is of the more.matured plant, the new leaf. The rest of the leaves melted and I had to cut them off.


----------



## AquaAurora

I've grown crypt wendtii and parva with Seachem Excel and never had an issue.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Some people report the same while others report negative effects from excel. The point is that it can harm the plant.

Not something I would risk in my tank, but to each their own.


----------



## JMN16150

My pondeteriifolia doesn't mind the glutahy-whatchamacallit? It creates new leaves on a regular basis


----------



## Monster Fish

Crypts will do fine with Excel if they're already used to it and you keep up with regular dosing. However, adding Excel for the first time to a tank full of established crypts will result in some melting.


----------



## philipraposo1982

anyone got any advice for growing crypt green gecko? I have one that I got a while ago but I can't seem to get it to grow well. It throws out new leaves every so often but they are not very big and sometimes comes out curling to the right or left.

The color is nice lime green as it should but the red / pick center is not as bold as I would like to see it. Its in a low teh tank with no co2 or excel so maybe thats it? 

if anyone has grown this plant successfully submersed I would love some advice.

thanks.


----------



## Monster Fish

C. wendtii 'Green Gecko' is just as easy as other wendtii varieties IME. Just don't crowd it and leave it alone after planting it and it should become a weed. I have it in a low tech shrimp tank and it grows nicely textured leaves with the red blotch down the middle of each leaf.

What's your water parameters?


----------



## Madsci

Rescaped my crypt collection this weekend, thought you guys might enjoy











Crypts:
affinis green
affinis metallic red
albida costata
beckettii
beckettii petchii
bullosa
dewitti
hudouri
ideii
moehlmannii
norotoroi
nurii
nurii Pahang mutate
parva
pontederiifolia
undulata
usteriana
walkeri legroi
wendtii
wendtii green
x willisii
(sp.) - Unknown Sri Lanken (assumed), probably undulata or walkeri of some variety

I'm on the fence with what I want to do for a fert dosing schedule, anybody want to chime in what they do for their crypt tanks?


----------



## philipraposo1982

Monster Fish said:


> C. wendtii 'Green Gecko' is just as easy as other wendtii varieties IME. Just don't crowd it and leave it alone after planting it and it should become a weed. I have it in a low tech shrimp tank and it grows nicely textured leaves with the red blotch down the middle of each leaf.
> 
> What's your water parameters?


My crypt wendtii green grows great with a darkish red too. But my gecko has not. PH is 7.6 ish, nitrates stay around 10-20, temp is 77, GH and kh is 7 and 8 degrees respectively. I try and maintain 10:1 nitrate to phosphates too.


----------



## shloken38

Madsci said:


> Rescaped my crypt collection this weekend, thought you guys might enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crypts:
> affinis green
> affinis metallic red
> albida costata
> beckettii
> beckettii petchii
> bullosa
> dewitti
> hudouri
> ideii
> moehlmannii
> norotoroi
> nurii
> nurii Pahang mutate
> parva
> pontederiifolia
> undulata
> usteriana
> walkeri legroi
> wendtii
> wendtii green
> x willisii
> (sp.) - Unknown Sri Lanken (assumed), probably undulata or walkeri of some variety
> 
> I'm on the fence with what I want to do for a fert dosing schedule, anybody want to chime in what they do for their crypt tanks?


You have some nice crypts, some I haven't seen around. May I ask where you go that Bullosa from? Saw that for the first time the other day on Facebook.....love it!


----------



## Monster Fish

philipraposo1982 said:


> My crypt wendtii green grows great with a darkish red too. But my gecko has not. PH is 7.6 ish, nitrates stay around 10-20, temp is 77, GH and kh is 7 and 8 degrees respectively. I try and maintain 10:1 nitrate to phosphates too.


Everything looks good. What's your lighting like? In my shrimp tank, the Green Gecko is the tallest growing plant in the tank so it's never shaded.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Finnex planted plus.


----------



## Monster Fish

That's enough lighting for it. If it's shaded, let it receive more light. Otherwise, leave it alone and let it do its thing.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Though this might interest some of you guys. 

The first year I ran my tank I had safe t sorb substrate which was causing my water to become very acidic. I didn't realize this until well into the tanks light. I always struggled to grow c. Pontederiifolia as its a hard water crypt. Since I have made the switch to pfs and did the rescape on my tank I been monitoring the growth of this plant. I currently have two of them and both melted back to almost nothing but have been growing since.

Here is a photo timeline of the one plant that had a decent amount of roots. You can see the new leaf is still not perfect but its far better than anything I have grown from the plant in the past. Very pleased with it.

Hopefully the newer leaves will be even better.

Here is a link to where the photos can be seen.

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/philipraposo1982/library/Pontederiifolia


----------



## philipraposo1982

philipraposo1982 said:


> Though this might interest some of you guys.
> 
> The first year I ran my tank I had safe t sorb substrate which was causing my water to become very acidic. I didn't realize this until well into the tanks light. I always struggled to grow c. Pontederiifolia as its a hard water crypt. Since I have made the switch to pfs and did the rescape on my tank I been monitoring the growth of this plant. I currently have two of them and both melted back to almost nothing but have been growing since.
> 
> Here is a photo timeline of the one plant that had a decent amount of roots. You can see the new leaf is still not perfect but its far better than anything I have grown from the plant in the past. Very pleased with it.
> 
> Hopefully the newer leaves will be even better.
> 
> Here is a link to where the photos can be seen.
> 
> http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/philipraposo1982/library/Pontederiifolia


Forget to mention that these photos were taken 24 hours apart from each other. I am doing the same thing with the smaller plant as its putting up a new leaf ATM.

Also keep in mind the leaf started forming before the rescape, I think that's why the tip of it is not so good looking.


----------



## Hobbes1911

These are my guys. All emersed grown:


----------



## Madsci

Hobbes1911 said:


> These are my guys. All emersed grown:


Got a species list so I might start pestering you to share? :hihi:

Bump:


shloken38 said:


> You have some nice crypts, some I haven't seen around. May I ask where you go that Bullosa from? Saw that for the first time the other day on Facebook.....love it!


Thanks! I got my bullosa from a guy in Latvia a couple weeks back - guy shorted me 1/3 of the plants and the 2 I got don't really look the same, hmmm a bit sketchy..... I ordered a couple more from him that I should get in a few weeks, I'll be sure to post again here when I get a firm idea of what I've got though.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Let's see:

- norotoi
- cordata var. cordata
- sp. pankal pinang
- jacobsenii "Rompin"
- sp. Lingga 19
- longicauda 'pudin besar'
- dewitii 'Kiunga forest'
- edithiae
- fusca 'wongso'
- villosa
- random wendtti that I threw in there for another project and it stayed
- matakensis 'green'
- matakensis 'brown'

I probably forgot one or two. I am mainly focusing on acidic species right now. The next large set up will be a basic set up but that's still in the future. There are definitely sources of crypts in the country that you don't have to risk getting screwed over on prices internationally with crypts. I'd be careful with that, apart from possibly having customs seize the package etc. 




Madsci said:


> Got a species list so I might start pestering you to share? :hihi:
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Thanks! I got my bullosa from a guy in Latvia a couple weeks back - guy shorted me 1/3 of the plants and the 2 I got don't really look the same, hmmm a bit sketchy..... I ordered a couple more from him that I should get in a few weeks, I'll be sure to post again here when I get a firm idea of what I've got though.


----------



## Hobbes1911

The C. sp 'Lingga 19 Platinum line' should open soon:


This plant has been blooming for me pretty much nonstop. I'm going to try to extract the spathe once it's open and look into the pollination chamber.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Holy moly! The rotting flesh smell is strong in this one! I am glad it's in a covered tank, otherwise the wife would definitely not take too kindly to my hobby!


----------



## philipraposo1982

Crazy looking!


----------



## shloken38

Madsci said:


> Thanks! I got my bullosa from a guy in Latvia a couple weeks back - guy shorted me 1/3 of the plants and the 2 I got don't really look the same, hmmm a bit sketchy..... I ordered a couple more from him that I should get in a few weeks, I'll be sure to post again here when I get a firm idea of what I've got though.


Thanks for that. Figured it came from overseas. I've never pulled the trigger on foreign orders. I've been in touch with someone in Indonesia regarding buces, but just can't garner up the courage to do it. Very tempting at $3 - $5 per plant. I was just going to put in a larger order and then spread the wealth. Can't get myself to do it though.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Looking to buy some.more crypts for my collection. Anyone selling?


----------



## AquaAurora

I set up a crypt pico a few weeks ago.. think its finally done melting and starting its regrowth

Crypt list :
parva, wendtii green, wendtii red, undulates, retrospiralis, balansae


----------



## philipraposo1982

They will quickly outgrow that bowl, but looks cool.


----------



## AquaAurora

philipraposo1982 said:


> They will quickly outgrow that bowl, but looks cool.


Good excuse for a tank upgrade ^^





In other news. I noticed one of my crypts has a spath at its base.. not sure if it had it when i got it (assuming these were emersed grown) or started after being planted in here.. Wanted to ask if any of the crypts on my lists are known to grow spathes when submerged? Specifically wendtii red or undulates?
Googling just gives me very unspecific answers saying "some species grow spathes under water that have to reach the surface to bloom.. some can open under water" but no info on which sp.... So any information on this would be appreciated!


----------



## philipraposo1982

My collection is getting at around 17 crypts and I would like to start up a small greenhouse, this one: http://www.lowes.ca/greenhouses/twd-mini-greenhouse_g1430446.html

I plan to setup large trays to hold a pool of water and put a bunch of separate pots in them, each will be labeled with the plant suspected ID. 

I am still unsure as to what potting media I want to use, and where I will be putting this mini greenhouse.

Do you guys see this as a viable idea? Anything I should consider before attempting this emersed setup?


----------



## Monster Fish

AquaAurora said:


> Good excuse for a tank upgrade ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news. I noticed one of my crypts has a spath at its base.. not sure if it had it when i got it (assuming these were emersed grown) or started after being planted in here.. Wanted to ask if any of the crypts on my lists are known to grow spathes when submerged? Specifically wendtii red or undulates?
> Googling just gives me very unspecific answers saying "some species grow spathes under water that have to reach the surface to bloom.. some can open under water" but no info on which sp.... So any information on this would be appreciated!


C. wendtii and C. undulata send up spathes submerged for me every so often.


----------



## philipraposo1982

What are your water parameters like?


----------



## AquaAurora

Monster Fish said:


> C. wendtii and C. undulata send up spathes submerged for me every so often.


Thank you for the response ^^



philipraposo1982 said:


> What are your water parameters like?


who are you asking?


----------



## Hobbes1911

These opened this morning. I'm quite happy with the progression of blooms, and I have to admit, the fusca spathe looks awesome!

Fusca:




Edithiae:


----------



## philipraposo1982

What are your emersed crypts planted in? Can you share with me more about your emersed setup?


----------



## AquaAurora

Almost there


----------



## Patriot

Where does one get Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri? It seems to be a hard plant to find.


----------



## Monster Fish

I had it a while back but it never grew for me. Probably because my water was too soft.


----------



## HDBenson

Two questions:

1- Is C. wendtii 'bronze' the same as C. wendtii 'brown'?

2- Does anyone have a compiled list of C. wendtii varieties? Or, can someone link me to a place that does have them listed?


----------



## Mathman

Anyone have crypt Bullosa?


----------



## denske

Mathman said:


> Anyone have crypt Bullosa?


sarawak









Sarekei 









Bump: Cryptocoryne "flamingo"










C. Hudoroi and Affinis metallic red together










C. Ferruginea 









C. Lingga 19


----------



## BruceF

Those are great denske. Do you have any of the large hudoroi?


----------



## denske

Thank you, These are pretty big, they would grow even bigger under lower light.


----------



## philipraposo1982

You have some great looking crypts there. 

Any thoughts why I have trouble with crypt pontederifolia? I can only keep about two leaves at a time, the older ones seems to get ugly and algae fairly quickly. 

My cordata grabowski is similar. All my other crypts grow quite well.


----------



## denske

Whats the ph of your water? Ive never tried either of those crypts submerged, but i believe they would need soft water with a low tds


----------



## philipraposo1982

Neutral ph. I thought I read the c. Pont likes harder water.


----------



## denske

How long have you had them in your tank? What substrate are you using?


----------



## philipraposo1982

A long time, pfs with diy root tabs and full ei and co2 at 35-40ppm


----------



## BruceF

I am growing the hudoroi right now and it has about a 7 inch petiole and a 6 inch leaf. I am just wondering what is 'normal'.


----------



## denske

BruceF said:


> I am growing the hudoroi right now and it has about a 7 inch petiole and a 6 inch leaf. I am just wondering what is 'normal'.


That is pretty big, what kinda of light are you using? Nothing ever seems normal to me with Crypts lol, different conditions can change the plant quite a bit.


----------



## BruceF

I am using 2 t5s on a 36g tank with a bit of co2 and some ferts. It has some kind of 'dirt' substrate but I forget what it is. Even so the roots are competing with a large kleiner bar sword and a rampant crypt moehlmanni.


----------



## BDoss1985

Crypt Club... Ill join

Right now I have Emersed
Zukalii
Dewitii PNG
and Matakensis Brown

Lutea submersed

and coming in next week emersed
Ferruginae
Silver Queen

Really just getting into this part but loving it, planning on trading later on.


----------



## HDBenson

BDoss1985 said:


> Really just getting into this part but loving it, planning on trading later on.


I'm getting my collection together as well. I have common species and varieties - all submersed at the moment. I'm going to redo my emersed set-up soon and keep at least one of each in both conditions. Current list:

C. affinis 'metallic red'
C. becketti 'petchi'
C. cordata 'flamingo'
C. parva
C. wendtii 'brown', 'Florida sunset', 'green', 'red'

And, several specimens of C. wendtii 'bronze/Tropica' and C. walkeri 'lutea' en route. Also, have sourced C. spiralis and C. retrospiralis. Looked Nguyen for C. wendtii 'green gecko' and, 'Mi Oya'.


----------



## Raymond S.

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r127/denske/d406e38529487e1112372a200562c928.jpg
Anyoe tell me why this Flamongo is all pink and any other picture that I've seen of them
has only the last one or two leaves which came out pink and the rest are all very dark ?


----------



## HDBenson

Looks photoshopped, kind of like when you see photos of Bucephalandra where the the saturation and other effects have been toyed with to highlight or, to enhance certain colors. I have two flamingos and they are very, very dark red - granted they are in low-tech tanks.


----------



## Monster Fish

I think that's just from pink lighting. I had one and the new leaves were pinkish white. Having pink lighting over your flamingo would accentuate the pink.


----------



## BDoss1985

A big part of it is probably the lighting. I once had those split hoods on a 55 and while waiting for a new bulb I had a stock in one side.. when my purple jewel cichlid would go to that side he'd look brown back to the good side and he'd be dark purple again. Same goes for plants, those violet plant bulbs seem to help with bringing out the red color in plants.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## denske

HDBenson said:


> Looks photoshopped, kind of like when you see photos of Bucephalandra where the the saturation and other effects have been toyed with to highlight or, to enhance certain colors. I have two flamingos and they are very, very dark red - granted they are in low-tech tanks.


Nothing was photoshopped, all pics taken with an iphone. Heres the same plant grown emersed. Its always showed good pink color, but i also use red bulbs in all my tanks










Heres a front shot of my submersed tank, where i use red and purple bulbs, along with midday bulbs. 










Post pics of your Flamingo


----------



## philipraposo1982

Wonderful tank, and stunning plant.

Any chance you have one to sell? I been searching high and low for one.


----------



## denske

Thanks bud, ill see what i can do.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Thanks a bunch


----------



## denske

C. Zukalii 









Affinis "metallic red"


----------



## Patriot

I understand that cryptocoryne usteriana does very well in hard water. Will it do fine none hard water?


----------



## philipraposo1982

If its anything like c. Pontederifolia then no. Its will grow but constantly lose leaves and new ones grow


----------



## Patriot

Well this isn't good. I guess I'll have to make my water somewhere close to hard then.


----------



## philipraposo1982

I have neutral water and have a hard time with some hard water crypts and even worse time with soft water crypts.

While some.others do extremely well and look perfect.


----------



## Monster Fish

Patriot said:


> I understand that cryptocoryne usteriana does very well in hard water. Will it do fine none hard water?


Nope. You need to add GH booster and carbonates (baking soda) to keep the hardness above a certain amount. I keep the similar _C. aponogetifolia_ in one of my tanks and I have to dose baking soda and GH booster after each water change to counteract my soft water.

I recently received a small _C. usteriana_. I'll see how it grows in my dirted tank with crushed coral in the substrate.


----------



## Patriot

Monster Fish said:


> Nope. You need to add GH booster and carbonates (baking soda) to keep the hardness above a certain amount. I keep the similar _C. aponogetifolia_ in one of my tanks and I have to dose baking soda and GH booster after each water change to counteract my soft water.
> 
> I recently received a small _C. usteriana_. I'll see how it grows in my dirted tank with crushed coral in the substrate.


Thank you for the information. I have both cryptocoryne usteriana and usteriana x walkeri. I will have to add that stuff then.


----------



## Monster Fish

Patriot said:


> Thank you for the information. I have both cryptocoryne usteriana and usteriana x walkeri. I will have to add that stuff then.


No problem. Check this out:

Cryptocoryne by country


----------



## Madsci

Hey guys, I'm having trouble keeping some of my submerged crypts. (Planted + 24/7, sand capped topsoil, CO2, EI dosing and occasional root tabs)

Crypt norotoi is a lush green when I can get it to grow and I've gotten 7 or 8 plants from the original but it's not uncommon for all of them to lose their leaves at once and they're not looking so hot right now. Crypt costata albida is another one that looks super gorgeous and it's a unique crypt but the three plants I've started with have never propagated and have never had >3 leaves/plant. Crypt dewitii I've never really been able to grow - the rhizomes I've got now are growing a bit but I'm afraid patience isn't going to be enough to see them really thrive.

Anyone else have experience trying to grow these crypts submerged? I don't think I have the will/resources to set up an emersed setup, unfortunately.


----------



## Jared Klein

*Plant ID?*

So i got this plant in a little bag sealed from a local pet store. no idea what it is and i posted another thread asking about the small white specs. I'm pretty sure it is a Crypt, but no idea which one. also it doesn't seem to be thriving like everything else in the tank. Any ideal water parameters for this guy?

Also this whole plant is about the size of a half dollar.


----------



## Patriot

Madsci said:


> Hey guys, I'm having trouble keeping some of my submerged crypts. (Planted + 24/7, sand capped topsoil, CO2, EI dosing and occasional root tabs)
> 
> Crypt norotoi is a lush green when I can get it to grow and I've gotten 7 or 8 plants from the original but it's not uncommon for all of them to lose their leaves at once and they're not looking so hot right now. Crypt costata albida is another one that looks super gorgeous and it's a unique crypt but the three plants I've started with have never propagated and have never had >3 leaves/plant. Crypt dewitii I've never really been able to grow - the rhizomes I've got now are growing a bit but I'm afraid patience isn't going to be enough to see them really thrive.
> 
> Anyone else have experience trying to grow these crypts submerged? I don't think I have the will/resources to set up an emersed setup, unfortunately.


Are they hard water crypts in soft water?


----------



## Madsci

Patriot said:


> Are they hard water crypts in soft water?


I have very hard water. Crypt noritoi I believe is a hard water crypt (if submersed culture is viable long-term, I think this would be the tank for it), crypt albida I suspect would be a hard water crypt, and I'm unsure about crypt dewitii but I have a feeling it's closer to a blackwater crypt.


----------



## Dave in the basement

Anyone have any advice on splitting and moving crypts, please? They are taking over my 55 and I need to spread the love to my 15 and 29 tanks. Thanks in advance!


----------



## end3r.P

Anyone have tips on growing C. parva in a low-light, low-tech setup? I know it will grow very slowly -- just want to keep it alive and healthy. Soft or hard water? Temp? Ferts?


----------



## BruceF

Dave in the basement said:


> Anyone have any advice on splitting and moving crypts, please? They are taking over my 55 and I need to spread the love to my 15 and 29 tanks. Thanks in advance!


 I find that if you have crypts that are doing well they will continue to do well when you move them. I just take them up with as much root as possible separate them into individual plants and then plant them out in the new tank. A little trimming of the roots and leaves doesn't hurt. If they like your water in the first place they will be happy in the end.


----------



## philipraposo1982

Not sure if this actually helps or not but I do it with my crypts. I have a container floating in the tank where I am pulling crypts from, as I am pulling up plants I move them in there. The container is filled with the same tank water. The end goal is to never expire the plant to the open air. I find there is far less shock with this method.


----------



## Dave in the basement

BruceF said:


> I find that if you have crypts that are doing well they will continue to do well when you move them. I just take them up with as much root as possible separate them into individual plants and then plant them out in the new tank. A little trimming of the roots and leaves doesn't hurt. If they like your water in the first place they will be happy in the end.


Thanks, Bruce! I divided and moved quite a few of them, so we'll see how they do. 

I still have a ton of them left, so maybe I'll ROAK them if my friends aren't interested in them.


----------



## Dave in the basement

philipraposo1982 said:


> Not sure if this actually helps or not but I do it with my crypts. I have a container floating in the tank where I am pulling crypts from, as I am pulling up plants I move them in there. The container is filled with the same tank water. The end goal is to never expire the plant to the open air. I find there is far less shock with this method.


Thanks for this as well! For the plants that went to another room, I kept them submerged. For the ones that just made the trip across the room, I told them to hold their breath. So far, so good!


----------



## Patriot

Is water hardness of 8 good enough to grow cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri? I can't find a reading of the ideal water hardness for this species.


----------



## Monster Fish

GH should be at least 7-8, KH should be at least 7. While _C. walkeri_ tolerates softer water, _C. usteriana_ is a hard water plant.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Patriot100%,

I believe I sent you the C. usteriana x walkeri late last August. I grow the species emersed in high humidity for use in future 'scapes so it may take some time to acclimate. 

In my tanks my water here is very, very soft but I do add some Equilibrium to it for additional hardness. I also use Seachem Flourish Tabs near the base of newly planted crypts to help them get a good start.

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri (emersed grown)


----------



## Patriot

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Patriot100%,
> 
> I believe I sent you the C. usteriana x walkeri late last August. I grow the species emersed in high humidity for use in future 'scapes so it may take some time to acclimate.
> 
> In my tanks my water here is very, very soft but I do add some Equilibrium to it for additional hardness. I also use Seachem Flourish Tabs near the base of newly planted crypts to help them get a good start.
> 
> Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri (emersed grown)


Those plants look healthy. I don't think the plant you sent me likes me very much. Every time a new leaf appear it melts right away. I'm still trying to figure it out. My GH is around 7-8. It hasn't died yet to my surprise. I'm going to invest in a RO system to make sure my water parameters stay stable.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Patriot100%,

You might want to try the Flourish tab first....it is less expensive. lol I also will add a tab under my submerged crypts if their growth lags; the Flourish tabs has a lot of potassium in them and the crypts seem to like it.

The pics above were smaller plants from the same pot yours came from. I potted them up in August. I find the Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri is not as fast a grower for me as the C. wendtii.

C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'


----------



## Patriot

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Patriot100%,
> 
> You might want to try the Flourish tab first....it is less expensive. lol I also will add a tab under my submerged crypts if their growth lags; the Flourish tabs has a lot of potassium in them and the crypts seem to like it.
> 
> The pics above were smaller plants from the same pot yours came from. I potted them up in August. I find the Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri is not as fast a grower for me as the C. wendtii.
> 
> C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'


I added some osmocote root tabs next to the plant. I'm going to dig it up and plant it in a spot where the substrate isn't as deep. I'm thinking that since the plant is so small that the root probably didn't reach the dirt. I want to say that it's about 3-4 inches deep in that spot...maybe more. It's the only crypt that isn't growing.


----------



## looking4roselines

I’ve been in and out of the hobby for the past couple of years and it is good to see that this thread is still active and the passion to grow crypts is still going strong. I’ve been lurking in the forum quite a bit lately and I just kick started my 90 gallon tank again. The tank will be full of crypts for sure but I have not decided what type to grow yet. It will possibly will be a low maintenance monoculture.


----------



## SJInverts

Hi Everyone,

I purchased a tissue cultured crypt. sp. pink flamingo from an LFS. The LFS had already removed the crypt from the container and attached the plant onto stainless steel mesh. It appears that the crypt has immersed leaves and will hopefully start to grow submersed leaves.

My question is should I detach the crypt from the mesh or not? The plant is not very big and I'm afraid that I may harm the plant.

Maybe I should bury the mesh so the roots of the crypt are in the soil?

Any advice or suggestions or appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patriot

looking4roselines said:


> I’ve been in and out of the hobby for the past couple of years and it is good to see that this thread is still active and the passion to grow crypts is still going strong. I’ve been lurking in the forum quite a bit lately and I just kick started my 90 gallon tank again. The tank will be full of crypts for sure but I have not decided what type to grow yet. It will possibly will be a low maintenance monoculture.


Sounds good. I can't wait to see this. I have a 80 gallon with just crypts.


----------



## Patriot

SJInverts said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I purchased a tissue cultured crypt. sp. pink flamingo from an LFS. The LFS had already removed the crypt from the container and attached the plant onto stainless steel mesh. It appears that the crypt has immersed leaves and will hopefully start to grow submersed leaves.
> 
> My question is should I detach the crypt from the mesh or not? The plant is not very big and I'm afraid that I may harm the plant.
> 
> Maybe I should bury the mesh so the roots of the crypt are in the soil?
> 
> Any advice or suggestions or appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would remove the mess. It won't hurt the plant. The crypt will go through a melt phase anyways.


----------



## BDoss1985

Yeah remove from that mesh as long as the base of the plant is healthy you're good. More than likely that was tissue culture they cleaned off the gel. You'll have melt converting but itll come back. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## denske

looking4roselines said:


> I’ve been in and out of the hobby for the past couple of years and it is good to see that this thread is still active and the passion to grow crypts is still going strong. I’ve been lurking in the forum quite a bit lately and I just kick started my 90 gallon tank again. The tank will be full of crypts for sure but I have not decided what type to grow yet. It will possibly will be a low maintenance monoculture.



Hey Xue, when your ready let me know, ill send ya whatever you want bro. Glad to see you getting back into it.


----------



## BadApple

Hey Crypt Fans,
Been loving the growth on my Crypts lately but my 55g is filling up quickly and for some reason I find it impossible not to order new plants. This is leading me to think about planting some of my crypts in the same location. As in moving them and mixing them together. I planted some well established crypt wendtii green and bronze together awhile back and they seem to be growing great in one clump and I really like the look. So now I'm wondering if I should take the risk and mix in the undulata? Now would be your opportunity to tell me how stupid that idea is...  I tried looking through the forum on allelopathy but apparently I'm the only person who thinks this could be a good idea, and couldn't find any information. Anyone else tried anything like this?
THX


----------



## Monster Fish

I've been growing _C. wendtii_ "Green Gecko" and _C. undulata_ in the same 5 gallon for years now and there hasn't been any problems with competition or allelopathy.


----------



## BadApple

Thx Monster Fish,
These plants have been within a 3"-4" of each other for the past 6 months or so and are growing well. I guess I was just curious if there could be a negative effect of pulling them apart and planting them together as one plant? (Besides the obvious melt that might occur) Also, if I were to move them, should I trim back the roots?


----------



## Monster Fish

Try to keep them spaced apart. If they're too densely packed together, pulling up one might end up pulling up the rest of them. And yeah, trim the roots after you've uprooted them for easier planting.


----------



## Madsci

You guys might appreciate my nurii flower. Third time this plant has flowered for me in the last few months.


----------



## denske

Does it ever reach the surface?


----------



## MissileBear

denske said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *looking4roselines* View Post
> _I’ve been in and out of the hobby for the past couple of years and it is good to see that this thread is still active and the passion to grow crypts is still going strong. I’ve been lurking in the forum quite a bit lately and I just kick started my 90 gallon tank again. The tank will be full of crypts for sure but I have not decided what type to grow yet. It will possibly will be a low maintenance monoculture._
> 
> Hey Xue, when your ready let me know, ill send ya whatever you want bro. Glad to see you getting back into it.


Same here Xue. My collection is not what it was, but I'm pretty confident that the Current Sat + fixtures were the crypt killer (I have shop lights in place now). I'll gladly send any plantlets from my tanks-


----------



## Madsci

denske said:


> Does it ever reach the surface?


I think the first flower was really weak and the stalk didn't get far from the crown of the plant, and the last flower I had got to ~6" or so before it melted. This latest flower seems even larger/robust and at ~5" now is still reaching for the surface (it's possible it'll make it, it's in a 20 long).


----------



## Patriot

Here is a pic of my tank that's isn't doing very good. After the big melt down.


----------



## Monster Fish

You need some more temporary plant mass while your crypts fill in. Add some floaters and/or fast growing stem plants.


----------



## Patriot

I shouldn't have removed the lotus so soon. It was the faster growing plant I had. Kept things in check. Now that it's gone I got this.


----------



## jcmv4792

Can all crypt species including sunset and flamingo be grown in low light and no co2 conditions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

jcmv4792 said:


> Can all crypt species including sunset and flamingo be grown in low light and no co2 conditions?


Hi jcmv4792,

I only grow a few Cryptocoryne species, mostly C. wendtii variants ('Red', 'Bronze', 'Florida Sunset') along with Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri and Cryptocoryne nurii. The C. wendtii are fairly tolerate of low light without CO2 but they may not throw out new leaves very often. Also the 'Red' and especially the 'Florida Sunset' variants need stronger light to attain the best colors. For example 'Florida Sunset' loses much of the orange and variegated colors patterns and looks pretty much like a regular green C. wendtii in medium to medium low light. I have not tried to grow Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri or C. nurii in low light.

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri (with flower)









Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset'


----------



## MissileBear

My Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring" did not bloom at all for 5 years. I have now had at least 1 spathe growing at all times for the past 6 months or so. Funny plants.


----------



## BDoss1985

Would love a yellow ring leaf is much like dewitii









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileBear

BDoss1985 said:


> Would love a yellow ring leaf is much like dewitii


When I had Dewitii is stayed very bright green with no marmoration. The Yellow Ring has been more of a bronze color with heavy marmoration. My pic with the double spathe is a bit washed out (snapped with my cell). The second picture is a better representation.

I believe it is thought that the Yellow Ring is a naturally occurring hybrid of a Cordata sp.


----------



## BDoss1985

Never got to see my dewitii spathe fully up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligyron

You guyz have some amazing Crypts, (drool)!

I lost my entire collection in multiple hurricanes a decade or so ago. Took a long time to build that collection too, darnit. Had a lot of them outside in ponds and bogs where they did well.

I've no clue where to get nuri, dewitii, striolata, etc. anymore, only the ubiquitous commercial species one sees advertised.


----------



## BDoss1985

I get from forums and facebook

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

Just got all of this from the forum. Will fill in my tank nicely. Sometimes I wish they didn't melt as I love how tall they are.


----------



## Tyrone

Does anyone have C. Ideii? I think that's how you spell it. I'll gladly pay for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Tyrone said:


> Does anyone have C. Ideii? I think that's how you spell it. I'll gladly pay for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Tyrone,

Aquatic Mag offers it on their website for $50 a plant; seems pricy to me.


----------



## Patriot

When you guys and girls plant your crypts in submerged do you clip all the leaves? I noticed that the smaller younger leaves don't melt like the older larger leaves.


----------



## Monster Fish

I clip the oldest leaves. Usually they're the ones furthest away from the growth point.


----------



## Tyrone

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Tyrone,
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatic Mag offers it on their website for $50 a plant; seems pricy to me.




Thanks Roy, you've always been a big help to me since I started in the hobby. I was just hoping someone here would have it, before I had to look elsewhere.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

Tyrone said:


> Thanks Roy, you've always been a big help to me since I started in the hobby. I was just hoping someone here would have it, before I had to look elsewhere.


another trick to keep in mind if you are clipping a few leaves get some osmocote plus and cut them in half then take about 3-5 pieces and put it in the sand around the plant







[/URL][/IMG] all these crypts are from one undulata in the middle, except the flamingo in the bottom left


----------



## GrampsGrunge

rebelbuck1993 said:


> another trick to keep in mind if you are clipping a few leaves get some osmocote plus and cut them in half then take about 3-5 pieces and put it in the sand around the plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG] all these crypts are from one undulata in the middle, except the flamingo in the bottom left


You're saying you can regrow the clipped leaves vegetively by cutting the clipped leaves in half, and burying them in gravel, (submersed?) with a few granules of Osmocote?


----------



## Tyrone

GrampsGrunge said:


> You're saying you can regrow the clipped leaves vegetively by cutting the clipped leaves in half, and burying them in gravel, (submersed?) with a few granules of Osmocote?




No, he's saying if you clip leaves. Use Osmocote tabs and cut the tabs is half and place them in the substrate around the crypt to help it bounce back quickly.


----------



## GrampsGrunge

I wasn't sure if he was talking about the Osmocote, or the leaves.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

GrampsGrunge said:


> You're saying you can regrow the clipped leaves vegetively by cutting the clipped leaves in half, and burying them in gravel, (submersed?) with a few granules of Osmocote?


that would be propagation you are talking about, you do not cut the leaves you just split the plant into two pieces for most plants, these plants are all runners from the mother plant in the middle that have taken off in a line. look closely in the photo and you can see two new plants popping up next to the mother plant







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GrampsGrunge

rebelbuck1993 said:


> that would be propagation you are talking about, you do not cut the leaves you just split the plant into two pieces for most plants, these plants are all runners from the mother plant in the middle that have taken off in a line. look closely in the photo and you can see two new plants popping up next to the mother plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I know what propagation is, the way your sentence ran, it sounded like the leaves you trimmed were being treated, like you would with Rootone, to regrow as separate, new plants....


> all these crypts are from one undulata in the middle, except the flamingo in the bottom left


----------



## rebelbuck1993

Yay after working on my new eheim 460l tank i took a look at my 75g and realized the flamingo is just starting to get a few new leaves







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Patriot

What's a good carpeting plant to compliment a crypt tank? Parva is taking forever.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Patriot said:


> What's a good carpeting plant to compliment a crypt tank? Parva is taking forever.


Hi Patriot,

I like Marsilea minuta (Mm), it has a nice light green color that helps the Crypts stand out. It can tolerate medium/low light although it does better with higher light levels. I find Mm does not grow well under the crypts which is good because it doesn't 'choke' them.

Marsilea minuta just starting; by Blyxa and Crypts









Marsilea minuta on right


----------



## MissileBear

Finally got the Kota Tinggi to bloom. Took ~5 years!


----------



## philipraposo1982

Wow congrats!

I got some flamingo that seems to never grow, tiny plants from tissue culture but at least they are surviving emersed.

I don't know what I can do to help speed up growth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi philipraposo1982,

C. wendtii 'Flamingo' shouldn't be that difficult to grow emersed, although some crypts seem to take some time to become established. What are you using for substrate, light, and ferts?

C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset' (seven (7) months after planting as a runner plantlet)


----------



## BDoss1985

Had to post such an awesome looking spathe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

BDoss1985 said:


> Had to post such an awesome looking spathe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## denske

Cryptocoryne Alba green 









Pics do not do these leaves justice.


----------



## looking4roselines

denske said:


> Cryptocoryne Alba green
> 
> 
> Pics do not do these leaves justice.


 
That's a healthy looking plant. Great work Dennis!


----------



## Patriot

CRYPTOCORYNE USTERIANA is back in stock at the aquariumplants website. This crypt has been hard to find. 

I never had luck with this plant so maybe other will.


----------



## Madsci

Patriot said:


> CRYPTOCORYNE USTERIANA is back in stock at the aquariumplants website. This crypt has been hard to find.
> 
> I never had luck with this plant so maybe other will.


I've had this plant for a few years now. Gorgeous plant when I got it, leaves melted pretty soon after and for a while all I had was a rhizome and roots really, but I haven't moved it from where I planted it when I set up my crypt tank about a year ago and it's been thriving/sending runners lately. I don't like where it's in the tank now that it's filled in - I don't have the fortitude to dare moving it! But yeah, like most crypts just plant it and don't ever, ever move it is my best advice.


----------



## Patriot

Madsci said:


> I've had this plant for a few years now. Gorgeous plant when I got it, leaves melted pretty soon after and for a while all I had was a rhizome and roots really, but I haven't moved it from where I planted it when I set up my crypt tank about a year ago and it's been thriving/sending runners lately. I don't like where it's in the tank now that it's filled in - I don't have the fortitude to dare moving it! But yeah, like most crypts just plant it and don't ever, ever move it is my best advice.


Do you have pictures of it submerged? I haven't seen many in a tank.

I had a variety of this crypt but it kept melting everytime new leaves would form.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

I'm looking for interesting *cheap* crypts to add to my tank. Preferably for the background. I have:

undulata
pontederiifolia
parva
nurii (Panang mutated) - My favorite
Wendtii - Mi Oya, Red de Witt, Bronze

Any suggestions? It would go in the back left and would replace the bacopa.


----------



## BDoss1985

@SwissCheeseHead sorry tapatalk never showed me there was a new post here.... what about walkeri? Beautiful colored leaves









Or usteriana red it grows tall wide leaves would be a unique look.


















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

Thanks for the suggestions. I just put in some balasae earlier this week. They're still wiley and crazy but will probably get more organized as they settle.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I'm looking for interesting *cheap* crypts to add to my tank. Preferably for the background. I have:
> 
> undulata
> pontederiifolia
> parva
> nurii (Panang mutated) - My favorite
> Wendtii - Mi Oya, Red de Witt, Bronze
> 
> Any suggestions? It would go in the back left and would replace the bacopa.


Hi SwissCheeseHead,

How about a nice grouping of Cryptocoryne balansae; a nice, relatively straight, tall crypt?

Opps! Didn't notice it was already recommended - lol


----------



## BDoss1985

There's also a red sp of balansae I'm looking for it for my collection but it would add color

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

I just got the green variety. They're about 12-16 inches long and are pointing in every which way lol. I couldn't bear to get rid of the bacopa and really didn't want to move the anubias that was hiding back there, but I ended up moving both to the front. Not sure if I'm totally happy with the layout but it'll have to do for now!


----------



## BDoss1985

Yeah its a little wild even emersed.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi SwissCheeseHead,

Although the existing leaves will likely not 'straighten out' new growth should be much better; at least that is what I found with my Cryptocoryne spiralis sp spiralis.

45 gallon tall; C. spiralis sp spiralis on left


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

Very nice sir! I'm trying to get my plants to grow big and tall. I'm still tweaking things around. I'm dealing with what looks like a potassium deficiency (holes in the leaves of C. undulata) so I'm trying to see if an increase in potassium will help the new growth. The tank is only about 6 months old, but the amazon swords are small and the bronze wendtii are staying close to the substrate. The leaves are only about 2 inches long. The other crypts are still trying to establish themselves and going through a transitory phase. I dose Excel daily, K and P 3x a week, and Plantex CSM+ 2x a week. 50% water change at the end of the week.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

SwissCheeseHead said:


> Very nice sir! I'm trying to get my plants to grow big and tall. I'm still tweaking things around. I'm dealing with what looks like a potassium deficiency (holes in the leaves of C. undulata) so I'm trying to see if an increase in potassium will help the new growth. The tank is only about 6 months old, but the amazon swords are small and the bronze wendtii are staying close to the substrate. The leaves are only about 2 inches long. The other crypts are still trying to establish themselves and going through a transitory phase. I dose Excel daily, K and P 3x a week, and Plantex CSM+ 2x a week. 50% water change at the end of the week.


Hi SwissCheeseHead,

No nitrogen?? How about root tabs?

I have found a couple of things, even though I dose my submerged crypts following the EI method they always seem to do better with a root tab near their base. I use the Flourish Tabs rather than the DIY Osmocote tabs, they seem to a better job for me.

The other thing I have found is Excel dosing daily was causing several of my plant species not to grow at their optimum rate. Actually I was dosing daily with regular 'Initial Dose' and 2X the 'Daily Dose' (for algacide properties). Now I dose Excel (actually I do DIY glutaraldehyde) with the regular 'Initial Dose' and the regular 'Daily Dose' only three (3) times a week. Plant growth is much, much better.

C. wendtii 'Bronze'


----------



## Madsci

Patriot said:


> Do you have pictures of it submerged? I haven't seen many in a tank.
> 
> I had a variety of this crypt but it kept melting everytime new leaves would form.


Ah I finally got some pictures of my crypts. Here's one with crypt usteriana (right) and c hudoroi (left). They're pretty similar but usteriana is a bit bigger.









Also my c nurii is still flowering after 6 months, now it has two flowers! (Smaller flower is near the base of the taller one)









I've also been blown away lately by my c cordata var diderici. (Pic also shows c jacobsenii pink, c x willisi, c ideii, c keei bau, c parva, and c norotoi)


----------



## BDoss1985

How long did it take you to get the diderici going? Mine just seems like it doesn't want to catch on. 

I'm on leaf #2 on my hudoroi that was one hell of a transition from submerged.

Everything looks awesome in your tank 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SwissCheeseHead,
> 
> No nitrogen?? How about root tabs?
> 
> I have found a couple of things, even though I dose my submerged crypts following the EI method they always seem to do better with a root tab near their base. I use the Flourish Tabs rather than the DIY Osmocote tabs, they seem to a better job for me.
> 
> The other thing I have found is Excel dosing daily was causing several of my plant species not to grow at their optimum rate. Actually I was dosing daily with regular 'Initial Dose' and 2X the 'Daily Dose' (for algacide properties). Now I dose Excel (actually I do DIY glutaraldehyde) with the regular 'Initial Dose' and the regular 'Daily Dose' only three (3) times a week. Plant growth is much, much better.
> 
> C. wendtii 'Bronze'


yeah my bronze are like 2-3 inches big right now 

My nitrates are high, so I don't dose N and I use Osmocote +, but I've been thinking about getting root tabs from somewhere else, but they seem so expensive! 

I was dosing Excel daily because I was under the impression that the extra carbon source (no CO2 otherwise) was beneficial for the plants (and for algecidal properties). This was at a time when I had more than just crypts in my tank. I just do 1x dose each day, no initial dose.

Many of the crypts have only been in the tank for just over a month. Several of them are shedding their old leaves still, as I'm seeing new growth but having to pick off old melting growth. Right now, my concern is the holes in the leaves lol. I'll fix that up, and hopefully it will resolve the growth problem. The C. undulata have grown nice and large with daily excel dosing, just full of holes, in which I then pluck off the leaves


----------



## Madsci

BDoss1985 said:


> How long did it take you to get the diderici going? Mine just seems like it doesn't want to catch on.
> 
> I'm on leaf #2 on my hudoroi that was one hell of a transition from submerged.
> 
> Everything looks awesome in your tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've had the diderici for about a year I think. I started with a few and they kind of just hung on and sent the occasional runner for a while but this is the first time I really think they look stunning.


----------



## Hilde

chad320 said:


> My experience has found that plants revived in moss still need to be acclimated to a planting medium and you can cut out the middle man by adding to a jar 30 ml *AS* and 30 ml water.


What is AS


----------



## BDoss1985

Madsci said:


> Thanks! I've had the diderici for about a year I think. I started with a few and they kind of just hung on and sent the occasional runner for a while but this is the first time I really think they look stunning.


Hope mine starts up soon, my siamensis grows like a weed and always looks amazing. 










Diderici just zzzz










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

BDoss1985 said:


> Hope mine starts up soon, my siamensis grows like a weed and always looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diderici just zzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Can I ask what you've got going on here? Do you have a greenhouse with a collection of emersed crypts? Do you sell? I hope I'm not being too nosy. Just curious, and of course, you can decline to answer any or all questions


----------



## BDoss1985

@SwissCheeseHead it's in my signature emersed setup. I have sold some but i wont sell anymore till cooler weather around september/october. Already 90s here id hate to cook rare crypts in the mail.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead

very cool. I'll have to read more of it when I have some time.


----------



## BDoss1985

Flamingo spathe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tapwater

super tank Seattle_Aquarist


----------



## TaylorTurner

*Joining the club*

I'm just starting to get into cultivating _Cryptocorynes_, so my collection is pretty limited at the moment.

Species I have: 
_C. nurii_
_C. wendtii_ 'Bronze'
_C. wendtii_ 'Green'
_C. parva_
_C. beckettii_ 'Petchii'


_C. nurii_


_C. nurii_


_C. beckettii_ 'Petchii'

Species I would like to add next:
_C. affinis_ 'Metallic Red'
_C. purpurea_
_C. matakensis_
_C. dewitii_

I'm setting up 2 liter bottle greenhouses as I go along, but I might try to ease my partner into the idea of an emerse set up. I have a spare 12 gallon long in storage and a window shelf of the perfect length, so we shall see.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

TaylorTurner said:


> I'm setting up 2 liter bottle greenhouses as I go along, but I might try to ease my partner into the idea of an emersed set up. I have a spare 12 gallon long in storage and a window shelf of the perfect length, so we shall see.


Hi @TaylorTurner,

I like those humid domes! They maintain a high humidity so the cuticle layer of the leaves remains very thin.....this allows transition from emersed to submerged growth to occur with minimal leaf loss.









For example, here i(#1) s a small emersed grown Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' I put in a tank on 5/28/16









Here is the same C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset' on 6/15/16 (it was uprooted once by fish).....one leaf has melted & new growth has started.


----------



## GrampsGrunge

Patriot said:


> CRYPTOCORYNE USTERIANA is back in stock at the aquariumplants website. This crypt has been hard to find.
> 
> I never had luck with this plant so maybe other will.


Probably because the waters it grows in are actually fairly hard with carbonates, it being from the Philippines.


----------



## TaylorTurner

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I like those humid domes! They maintain a high humidity so the cuticle layer of the leaves remains very thin.....this allows transition from emersed to submerged growth to occur with minimal leaf loss.


This picture what inspired me to try it out. Yours look so nice and neat, I'll need to work on refining my design a bit.


----------



## BDoss1985

I love the idea of the bottles and i guess if you had a room without a large temp swing it would work fine. Ive tried multiple unheated setups and always had a melt issue due to temp fluctuations.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic

Mine lost almost all their leaves when I planted them, but came back nicely. I have been neglecting the tank for a while only doing water top ups. I noticed yesterday the one plant made a nice baby plant too... Quite chuffed but to scared to transplant it in case it melts again.


----------



## BDoss1985

@TaylorTurner hey if you haven't found dewitii or matakensis by fall hit me up. I don't risk shipping in this Louisiana heat. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> @TaylorTurner hey if you haven't found dewitii or matakensis by fall hit me up. I don't risk shipping in this Louisiana heat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I will definitely keep that in mind and hit you up when the time comes. Thanks!


----------



## BDoss1985

Np I sold some off during the spring dewitii grows very fast i still have 2 cups full started with 2 plants in October









My matakensis is the brown var. 









The other 2 i may have also come fall affins is coming back from a melt and the purpurea is new

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

@Seattle_Aquarist, may I ask what you are using for substrate in your humidity domes? Currently I am using Black Gold organic potting soil with earth worm castings topped with Aqua Soil Amazonia, but am open to suggestions if you think I might have greater success with something else.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @TaylorTurner,

I don't have any secrets. I use a 3" plastic pot and fill it about 1/2" with gravel, then a 2" layer or so of Miracle-Gro Potting Mix (not organic / not moisture control / use regular) and top it off with about a 1/4" layer of Special Kitty cat litter. The potting mix will fertilize the plants for about 6 months or so. Water loss is minimal but if the plants look like they need extra nutrients I water them with Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food mixed to 1/2 strength. I find I need to clean the humidomes about every 2 months, which involves throwing them in the recycle bin and making a new one. I re-pot species about once a year. For lighting I use a shop light with 2X 40 watt lamps, cool-white or daylight type but I am looking at the LightsofAmerica LED shoplights with 4200 lumen / 5000K output as potential replacements of the 40 watt florescent fixtures.

Picture showing pots of various species being grown in humidomes









Miracle-Gro Potting Mix


----------



## TaylorTurner

Thank you, @Seattle_Aquarist, that was very helpful.


----------



## TaylorTurner

I've steadily been adding to my collection. I am currently cultivating:

_C. wendtii_ 'bronze' 
_C. wendtii_ 'green'
_C. beckettii_ var. '_Petchii_'
_C. nurii_
_C. parva_
_C. striolata_
_C. matakensis_ 'brown'
_C. fusca_
_C. dewitii_ 'Papua New Guinea'
_Cryptocoryne_ sp. 'silver bullet'

I am curious if anyone has some information about the last one of the list, 'silver bullet.' Google has yielded nothing, unfortunately. I am going to link to the post from which I bought the plant, as the pictures there are far better than any I might hope to capture at the moment: _Cryptocoryne_ sp. 'silver bullet.' Perhaps I can get it to flower in a humidome and hope for a better ID with a spathe.


----------



## BDoss1985

I saw someone selling sp silver bullet a while back, i haven't seen that name only silver queen










Would love to see a pic of yours

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> I saw someone selling sp silver bullet a while back, i haven't seen that name only silver queen
> 
> Would love to see a pic of yours
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




This isn't much of a picture, but it's all I've got at the moment. I just received the plant on Thursday and am trying to get some rhizome going in an emerse culture.


----------



## BDoss1985

Does kind of have that look, this is how mine looked when recieved

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> Does kind of have that look, this is how mine looked when recieved
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You're right, the growth is pretty similar in appearance. My specimen doesn't have a marmorated coloring, just a pretty even green, but that could very well be dependent on growing conditions.


----------



## TaylorTurner

The collection expands:
1. _C. wendtii_ var. 'bronze'
2. _C. wendtii_ var. 'green'
3. _C. beckettii_ var. '_petchii_'
4. _C. matakensis_ var. 'brown'
5. _C. dewitii_ 'Papua New Guinea'
6. _Cryptocoryne sp._ 'silver bullet' (believed to be actually be 'silver queen')
7. _C. parva_
8. _C. nurii_
9. _C. striolata_
10. _C. fusca_
Coming soon:
11. _C. ferruginea_ 'Bau'
12. _C. jacobsenii_ var. 'pink'

They certainly add up fast! Once my new specimens arrive I'll post up some pictures. 

Here's a couple of the most recent acquisitions settling in: 


_C. fusca_ has a new leaf. 


_C. striolata_ is growing very slowly so far, but I'll take slow growth and no melt! Never mind my eternally unscraped glass.


----------



## jcmv4792

Need identification on this crypt. Was sold to me as crypt balansae but doesn't look like balansae in other photos at all. Others have suggested retrospiralis, crispatula flaccidfolia..etc. These are 2ft+ long


----------



## BDoss1985

TaylorTurner said:


> The collection expands:
> 1. _C. wendtii_ var. 'bronze'
> 2. _C. wendtii_ var. 'green'
> 3. _C. beckettii_ var. '_petchii_'
> 4. _C. matakensis_ var. 'brown'
> 5. _C. dewitii_ 'Papua New Guinea'
> 6. _Cryptocoryne sp._ 'silver bullet' (believed to be actually be 'silver queen')
> 7. _C. parva_
> 8. _C. nurii_
> 9. _C. striolata_
> 10. _C. fusca_
> Coming soon:
> 11. _C. ferruginea_ 'Bau'
> 12. _C. jacobsenii_ var. 'pink'
> 
> They certainly add up fast! Once my new specimens arrive I'll post up some pictures.
> 
> Here's a couple of the most recent acquisitions settling in:
> 
> 
> _C. fusca_ has a new leaf.
> 
> 
> _C. striolata_ is growing very slowly so far, but I'll take slow growth and no melt! Never mind my eternally unscraped glass.


Awesomeness, good to see others excited in the crypt world. Lemme know how the ferruginea works out for you, mine grows melts and grows never has gotten very big.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> Awesomeness, good to see others excited in the crypt world. Lemme know how the ferruginea works out for you, mine grows melts and grows never has gotten very big.


Probably overly excited, honestly, and I'll definitely post updates on the condition of my collection. I have read that _C. ferruginea_ struggles to grow well submersed (Bastmeijer, 2013), so I suspect I will be confronted with similar issues.


----------



## BDoss1985

Mines emerses growth still struggles. I've yet to get a jacobsenii pink in my collection definitely one i need. 

Cordata varieties have alot of color also you may want to look into those. 

















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> Mines emerses growth still struggles. I've yet to get a jacobsenii pink in my collection definitely one i need.
> 
> Cordata varieties have alot of color also you may want to look into those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Want to trade a _C. cordata_ for a _C. jacobsenii_ this fall?


----------



## BDoss1985

Jacob worth more maybe a couple var for one lol. I have blassii, siamensis, diderici, and cordata var

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorTurner

BDoss1985 said:


> Jacob worth more maybe a couple var for one lol. I have blassii, siamensis, diderici, and cordata var
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Haha, I'd be fine with a one-for-one trade, but will never turn down a crypt!


----------



## denske

Cryptocoryne sp. "Pelan"


----------



## TaylorTurner

denske said:


> Cryptocoryne sp. "Pelan"


_Oh lá lá_, what a beauty.


----------



## BDoss1985

Awesome Dennis I'm guessing you're growing one of those for me too huh? Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madsci

So I'm tearing my 20 gallon crypt tank to upgrade to a 40 gallon. Not only did I end up with about half a dozen gallon-bags but I found this surprise on my c. norotoi!










I'm so psyched, this is only the second crypt I've gotten to flower, hopefully it will do so again when I get them all to their new home over the weekend.


----------



## birbaliktanki

I'm just wondering how is C. norotoi different from C. pontederiifolia? What are the most obvious difference between the two? Because I bought a crypt about 2 months ago not the one I posted about yesterday and it's very similar to norotoi. The leaf is very broad and the new leaves coming out is almost heart shaped.


----------



## birbaliktanki

jcmv4792 said:


> Need identification on this crypt. Was sold to me as crypt balansae but doesn't look like balansae in other photos at all. Others have suggested retrospiralis, crispatula flaccidfolia..etc. These are 2ft+ long


It could be C. spiralis "Shola"


----------



## Mike16T

Does anyone have some Crypt Parva "MINI"?


----------



## BDoss1985

Mike16T said:


> Does anyone have some Crypt Parva "MINI"?


None for sale HanAquatics had some












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T

BDoss1985 said:


> None for sale HanAquatics had some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


:surprise::surprise: None for sale? =( awww... I was actually expecting to buy some.. :crying:


----------



## birbaliktanki

Please ID this crypt. I got them about 6 weeks ago from an lfs. It has grown smaller since them. I'm thinking it's a pygmaea since it's been sourced here before in the Philippines. The 1st picture is when i first got them and the other pics are what they look now.


----------



## agimlin

Just ordered 2 pots of parva 2 pots of wendtii brown and two pots of spiralis for a 29g

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LifesABichir

Hello! I received c. wendtii green and it's turning brown over the months. Is it a different type I received? Also the last image does not look like my other wendtii. The leaves are thinner.


----------



## Tessa

LifesABichir said:


> Hello! I received c. wendtii green and it's turning brown over the months. Is it a different type I received?


Crypts tend to have a mind of their own. I bought a bunch of green wendtii (at least that's what it said on the tag), now almost a year later some are bright green, some green mixed with brown and some almost coppery brown.


----------



## BDoss1985

Tessa is right on this, i have red green and bronze and at times I've only been able to tell the red apart due to the stem being deep red. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

I'm still trying to get my plants to be deep red. They are brown also covered I algae.


----------



## Hilde

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I don't have any secrets. I use a 3" plastic pot and fill it about 1/2" with gravel, then a 2" layer or so of Miracle-Gro Potting Mix (not organic / not moisture control / use regular) and top it off with about a 1/4" layer of Special Kitty cat litter. I re-pot species about once a year.
> Picture showing pots of various species being grown in humidomes


I see the tops are not on tight. From what I have read that is very important so that the plants don't consume all of the Co2 in the containers.


----------



## TaylorTurner

_C. nurii_ spathe:



Excuse the wild colors caused by the LEDs in this shot.


----------



## BDoss1985

TaylorTurner said:


> _C. nurii_ spathe:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the wild colors caused by the LEDs in this shot.


Awesome, strong spathe for submerged growth.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792

Anyone have photos of Crypt blassii fully grown in their tanks? How tall do they usually get?


----------



## BettaBettas

Where do crypts naturally grow at? the flower they have makes me feel as if they grow in rainforests or something lol, places where orchids would naturally grow.


----------



## KayakJimW

BettaBettas said:


> Where do crypts naturally grow at? the flower they have makes me feel as if they grow in rainforests or something lol, places where orchids would naturally grow.


"Cryptocoryne affinis N.E.Br. in J.D.Hooker - Thailand, Malaysia
Cryptocoryne alba de Wit - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne albida R.Parker - southern China, eastern India, Bangladesh, Indochina
Cryptocoryne annamica Serebryanyi - Vietnam
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia Merr. - Philippines
Cryptocoryne aura - West kalimantan
Cryptocoryne auriculata Engl. - Sarawak, Palawan, Mindanao
Cryptocoryne bangkaensis Bastm. - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne beckettii Thuill. ex Trim. - Sri Lanka; naturalized in Texas
Cryptocoryne bogneri Rataj - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne bullosa Becc. - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne ciliata (Roxb.) Schott - India, Bangladesh, Indochina, Malaysia, Indonesia, New Guinea
Cryptocoryne cognata Schott - India
Cryptocoryne consobrina Schott - India
Cryptocoryne cordata Griff. - Thailand, Malaysia, Borneo, Java
Cryptocoryne coronata Bastm. & Wijng. - Philippines
Cryptocoryne crispatula Engl. southern China, northeastern India, Bangladesh
Cryptocoryne cruddasiana Prain - Myanmar
Cryptocoryne decus-silvae de Wit - Malaysia
Cryptocoryne dewitii'' N.Jacobsen - Papua New Guinea
Cryptocoryne edithiae de Wit - Kalimantan
Cryptocoryne elliptica N.E.Br. - Malaysia
Cryptocoryne ferruginea Engl. - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne fusca de Wit - Borneo
Cryptocoryne griffithii Schott - Kalimantan, Peninsular Malaysia
Cryptocoryne hudoroi Bogner & N.Jacobsen - Kalimantan
Cryptocoryne ideii Budianto - Kalimantan
Cryptocoryne jacobsenii de Wit - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne keei N.Jacobsen - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne lingua Becc. ex Engl - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne loeiensis Bastm., T.Idei & N.Jacobsen - Laos, Thailand
Cryptocoryne longicaudaBecc. ex Engl. - Borneo, Malaysia, Sumatra
Cryptocoryne mekongensis T.Idei, Bastm. & N.Jacobsen - Laos, Thailand
Cryptocoryne minima Ridl. - Malaysia, Sumatra
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii de Wit - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne nevillii Trimen - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne noritoi Wongso - Kalimantan
Cryptocoryne nurii Furtado - Peninsular Malaysia
Cryptocoryne pallidinervia Engl. - Borneo
Cryptocoryne parva de Wit- Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia Schott - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne purpurea Ridl. - Peninsular Malaysia, Borneo
Cryptocoryne pygmaea Merr. - Philippines
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis (Roxb.) Kunth - Bangladesh, India, Myanmar
Cryptocoryne schulzei de Wit - Johor
Cryptocoryne scurrilis de Wit - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne sivadasanii Bogner - southern India
Cryptocoryne spiralis (Retz.) Fisch. ex Wydler - Bangladesh, India
Cryptocoryne striolata Engl. - Borneo
Cryptocoryne tambraparaniana Rajakumar, P.Daniel, Selvak., S.Murug. & Chellap. - Tamil Nadu
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii Schott - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne × timahensis Bastm. - Singapore (C. cordata × C. nurii)
Cryptocoryne uenoi Yuji Sasaki - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne undulata Wendt - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne usteriana Engl. - Philippines
Cryptocoryne versteegii Engl. - New Guinea
Cryptocoryne vietnamensis I.Hertel & H.Mühlberg - Vietnam
Cryptocoryne villosa N.Jacobsen - Sumatra
Cryptocoryne walkeri Schott - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne wendtii de Wit - Sri Lanka
Cryptocoryne x willisii Reitz - Sri Lanka (C. parva × C. walkeri)
Cryptocoryne yujii Bastm. - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne zaidiana Ipor & Tawan - Sarawak
Cryptocoryne zukalii Rataj - Peninsular Malaysia"

"The genus is naturally distributed in tropical regions of Asia and New Guinea."

Wikipedia is an awesome thing https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocoryne


----------



## BettaBettas

Wow thanks!


----------



## Tyrone

jcmv4792 said:


> Anyone have photos of Crypt blassii fully grown in their tanks? How tall do they usually get?




I don't have any pictures but, in my tank that was 16" tall, it reached all the way to the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmv4792

Tyrone said:


> I don't have any pictures but, in my tank that was 16" tall, it reached all the way to the top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is it hard to manage? As in, does it become a "weed" like jungle vals, wisteria...etc do and hard to control?


----------



## Tyrone

It depends on the conditions of your set up. Yes, to your question, if it's high-tech. No, controllable, for low-tech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18

BettaBettas said:


> Where do crypts naturally grow at? the flower they have makes me feel as if they grow in rainforests or something lol, places where orchids would naturally grow.


I've found this to be a extremely useful site.

Crypts pages


----------



## CO Aquatics

starting a Crypt tank soon, starting with the simple ones on AquariumPlants.com since i order wholesale through my store. i have a 40b with 4 10 watt floodlights at around 1wpg in the tank, miracle gro potting mix and a kitty litter cap running 2 diy filters in the tank. i dont want to use co2 or dose ferts. any tips would be greatly appreciated.

if anyone has more exotic crypts that you are willing to sell PM me or let me know on here thanks!


----------



## Patriot

CO Aquatics said:


> starting a Crypt tank soon, starting with the simple ones on AquariumPlants.com since i order wholesale through my store. i have a 40b with 4 10 watt floodlights at around 1wpg in the tank, miracle gro potting mix and a kitty litter cap running 2 diy filters in the tank. i dont want to use co2 or dose ferts. any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> if anyone has more exotic crypts that you are willing to sell PM me or let me know on here thanks!


I don't think much tips would be needed. Sounds like a pretty good setup for them. Just make sure the lighting isn't too high or the algae will grow on the leaves. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985

CO Aquatics said:


> starting a Crypt tank soon, starting with the simple ones on AquariumPlants.com since i order wholesale through my store. i have a 40b with 4 10 watt floodlights at around 1wpg in the tank, miracle gro potting mix and a kitty litter cap running 2 diy filters in the tank. i dont want to use co2 or dose ferts. any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> if anyone has more exotic crypts that you are willing to sell PM me or let me know on here thanks!


I still have some affins red metallic, moehlmannii and maybe a flaccidifolia left for sale uncommon.

Shoot me a pm promise to be way cheaper than the site lol

















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18

BDoss1985 said:


> I still have some affins red metallic, moehlmannii and maybe a flaccidifolia left for sale uncommon.



Have you ever gotten an inflorescence from the C. moehlmannii? For several years all of the C. moehlmannii seen most places(here, APC, etc.) was pontederiifolia.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985

Yup mines real, purple spathe

I even had a submerged spathe the other day though it didn't last but a couple days ponte ime leaves aren't as big either this moehl has massive leaves
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CO Aquatics

Current list in the mail RN:

Cryptocoryne Lutea
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne Undulata
Cryptocoryne Wendtii v. Tropica
Cryptocoryne Wendtii green
Cryptocoryne Wendtii v. Mi’ Oya
Cryptocoryne v. Balansae
Cryptocoryne Blassii
Cryptocoryne Lucens
Cryptocoryne Petchii
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne Spiralis
Cryptocoryne v. Brown


----------



## CO Aquatics

Thank you BDoss1985, the tank will most likely be done thursday, i will have to see what i have space for, but ill keep your crypts on mind.


----------



## johnson18

BDoss1985 said:


> Yup mines real, purple spathe
> 
> I even had a submerged spathe the other day though it didn't last but a couple days ponte ime leaves aren't as big either this moehl has massive leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Beautiful! I may have to see how much space I've got in my emersed tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

Would anyone know what crypt that is in the middle with the wrinkled leaves?


----------



## BDoss1985

Patriot said:


> View attachment 790602
> 
> 
> Would anyone know what crypt that is in the middle with the wrinkled leaves?


I'm guessing a wendtii variation.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09

It looks kinda like my crypt wendtii bronze. But I could be wrong.


----------



## lbacha

My current crypt tank

It's a mix of 
C nurii "pahang"
C affinis "metallic red"
C usteriana x walkeri 

Random Buces (I keep finding small clumps)

Maybe some (they were in there but have been drowned out but I keep finding plants I though disappeared so who knows
C keei
C parva




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985

lbacha said:


> My current crypt tank
> 
> It's a mix of
> C nurii "pahang"
> C affinis "metallic red"
> C usteriana x walkeri
> 
> Random Buces (I keep finding small clumps)
> 
> Maybe some (they were in there but have been drowned out but I keep finding plants I though disappeared so who knows
> C keei
> C parva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PMed


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BDoss1985

No babies available yet but,
Ponte Rosenverig looking good









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nsh50a

For the past few years i've had several Crypts in a 20g in my kids room. I've flipped a few times between CO2 injection or just dosing with excel. We recently moved (a few months ago and transferred the water with it.) due to the move and my regulator dying, i've only been using the excel for the last 6 months. Over the past month however i've noticed my crypt parva developing significant brown spotting which eventually erodes out. Any idea what is going on. We do have water from a different facility now and in our prior house all water went through a water softener, current house is straight tap set out for 24h for chorine removal.


----------



## Axelrodi202

That is java fern, not Cryptocoryne parva. Spotting can be part of the natural life cycle as the leaf ages and develops spores.


----------



## nsh50a

AHH!!! thanks. the original came over as a side plant in a spirallis and when i showed photos to my aquarium store to identify, they thought it was parva. The rest of the aquarium is wedntii. Unfortunatley these are different than the normal spores that they have had on the bottom of the leaves.


----------



## Axelrodi202

Brown spots can also result just from general aging and associated deterioration. I'd cut off the affected leaves and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Aennedry

Greetings all. No activity on this thread for a while so I am going to start it up. Have been lurking on the forum for a while, reading here and there. Just finished going through this thread as it features my favorite aquatic plant. Last year I started with growing emmersed. Got a good deal and got several cups of TC plants and picked up some bagged crypts from the local pet store. I discovered that TC plants start better emmersed, and now I have a lifetime supply for my tanks as some of my little cups/bags had as many as 50 wee little ones in it. 
My setup is on a metal rack using domes and durable seed starting trays, have eight going now. My collection has common crypts but I am going to branch out this year and try to find some uncommon ones.
My list is:

C. Beckettii
C. Beckettii Petchii
C. Crispatulata ver. Tonkinesis
C. Lucens
C. Nevilli
C. Spiralis
C. Undulata 'Red'
C. Walkeri Lueta
C. Wendtii 'Green', 'Mi Oya' Red, 'Tropica'

I have ordered four more to celebrate spring;
C. Nurii
C. Parva
C. Pontederiifolia
C. Wendtii 'Bronze'

=^._.^=


----------



## Mathman

Aennedry said:


> Greetings all. No activity on this thread for a while so I am going to start it up. Have been lurking on the forum for a while, reading here and there. Just finished going through this thread as it features my favorite aquatic plant. Last year I started with growing emmersed. Got a good deal and got several cups of TC plants and picked up some bagged crypts from the local pet store. I discovered that TC plants start better emmersed, and now I have a lifetime supply for my tanks as some of my little cups/bags had as many as 50 wee little ones in it.
> 
> My setup is on a metal rack using domes and durable seed starting trays, have eight going now. My collection has common crypts but I am going to branch out this year and try to find some uncommon ones.
> 
> My list is:
> 
> 
> 
> C. Beckettii
> 
> C. Beckettii Petchii
> 
> C. Crispatulata ver. Tonkinesis
> 
> C. Lucens
> 
> C. Nevilli
> 
> C. Spiralis
> 
> C. Undulata 'Red'
> 
> C. Walkeri Lueta
> 
> C. Wendtii 'Green', 'Mi Oya' Red, 'Tropica'
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered four more to celebrate spring;
> 
> C. Nurii
> 
> C. Parva
> 
> C. Pontederiifolia
> 
> C. Wendtii 'Bronze'
> 
> 
> 
> =^._.^=




Any updates with pictures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxtonhill

bump...because this thread contains so much awesome information


----------



## Starwarsfan

Some beautiful crypt flamingo I had that randomly melted on me.https://i.imgur.com/kJsVAie.jpg


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

125 gallon low tech left alone for 8 years. Wendtii green patch from one original plant, runnning into wendtii bronze patch. Rhino pleco I often forget is in there can be seen in the background.


----------



## Sarpijk

80 liter tank, co2 injected with medium light. Huge patch of Wendii Green on the far left along with another Wendii variety could be either Undulatus or Mi oya. Wendii Brown on the right side that I had to remove last week.


----------



## thefisherman

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> 125 gallon low tech left alone for 8 years. Wendtii green patch from one original plant, runnning into wendtii bronze patch. Rhino pleco I often forget is in there can be seen in the background.




Blue Ridge Reef outstanding! Do you have an overall shot of the tank?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

It's really not too impressive and like most of my tanks, in need of a tear down and rescape.


----------



## thefisherman

Its impressive to me brother. Thank you and Happy New Year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail

went to Shangri-la in Tibet during summer, before I caught altitude sickness, I took some pictures, this is one of them, in Napa lake basin.
Crypt every where...


----------



## josephla

TLDR version
Since this tank's beginning, all but a couple of the original plants have died off and I've since moved around all but one of the survivors. These crypts were neglected for a very long time and I know I need to remove a few of the unsightly leaves. I'd appreciate any opinions regarding this post.​
_I think_ this was sold to me as c. wendtii 'tropica' but i'm not so sure it is because I've seen photos online with wendtii 'tropica' having marbling such as here, here, & here, whereas the top of these leaves are mostly green, and the underside of them are reddish brown. Opinions?









These photos are what _I think_ was sold to me as c. undulata 'red' or possibly c. nurii, but I don't think c. nurii because the leaves are too narrow. This could be c. wendtii 'tropica' and I mislabeled it when I originally purchased it. However, this online photo looks like what I have. Opinions?
















Sorry for the terrible photos! Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## thefisherman

I don’t think its Undulata. This is what the adult plant looks like from my old emersed tank.










Looks like a narrow leaf Wendtii var. I have an idea of what it could be but I don’t want to guess, the best way to ID crypts is to see its spathe. I wish I could help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

thefisherman said:


> I don’t think its Undulata. This is what the adult plant looks like from my old emersed tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a narrow leaf Wendtii var. I have an idea of what it could be but I don’t want to guess, the best way to ID crypts is to see its spathe. I wish I could help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That could be cryptocoryne usteriana

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thefisherman

Patriot said:


> That could be cryptocoryne usteriana
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Oops you’re right [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot

thefisherman said:


> Oops you’re right [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're lucky. Not many people have that crypt. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thefisherman

Patriot said:


> You're lucky. Not many people have that crypt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yessir I was very lucky to have been able to keep range of crypts I had and in several cases watch then flower. Most of my rare crypts were traded or donated to me by avid collectors and vendors, some as bare root rhizomes near death lol. I would (not always) be able to resuscitate them in my emersed setup and give the babies to the original donors. I can dig up the list of what I kept if you’d like.

Unfortunately, I had to sell or donate my collection when we did a major renovation to the house. I gave this plant to a fellow collector in NYC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Bettatail said:


> went to Shangri-la in Tibet during summer, before I caught altitude sickness, I took some pictures, this is one of them, in Napa lake basin.
> Crypt every where...


Thanks for sharing this--looks amazing! Didn't realize crypts would grow in such a cold climate?


----------



## Bettatail

Desert Pupfish said:


> Thanks for sharing this--looks amazing! Didn't realize crypts would grow in such a cold climate?


nature is amazing!

not only shangri-la, the route I took were full of different species of aquatic plants if there was water body.

right outside of Tibet, about 8000-9000ft, crypts were so dense, literately formed a mat, water fowls walking on it.









a family of red bill coot


















other than crypts:
flowering Ottelia acuminata


----------



## Matt69

Bettatail said:


> nature is amazing!
> 
> not only shangri-la, the route I took were full of different species of aquatic plants if there was water body.
> 
> right outside of Tibet, about 8000-9000ft, crypts were so dense, literately formed a mat, water fowls walking on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a family of red bill coot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than crypts:
> flowering Ottelia acuminata




Really neat trip and pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt69

My crypts are 
Balansae
Pink panther
Wendtii red
Lucens 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport

Crytpocoryne usteriana 'Red' in my 46 bowfront. I've read that C. usteriana prefers harder water but it seems to be doing quite well in this tank and my GH is under 5 and my KH is about 3. Is a GH of 5 considered hard enough? 

Cryptocoryne usteriana by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

And the entire tank which includes Cryptocoryne retrospiralis and some 5 year old Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red' and Anubias nana.

46 gallon bowfront aquarium by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot

Triport said:


> Crytpocoryne usteriana 'Red' in my 46 bowfront. I've read that C. usteriana prefers harder water but it seems to be doing quite well in this tank and my GH is under 5 and my KH is about 3. Is a GH of 5 considered hard enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptocoryne usteriana by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> And the entire tank which includes Cryptocoryne retrospiralis and some 5 year old Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red' and Anubias nana.
> 
> 
> 
> 46 gallon bowfront aquarium by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


I heard the same thing about usteriana and I killed it trying to make the water hard. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport

It originally was in harder water before I moved as at my old house the tank it was in I just used tap water. But since moving all my tanks are remineralized RO water. I didn't know it wanted harder water (same as C. balansae in another aquarium which is also doing fine) but since it is doing fine I am just going to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Patriot

I have to admit that sometimes I hate having a tank full of crypts. My heat decided to raise the temperature by 6 degrees. Everything is melting now. 

Now I have to remove the extra organic material before BBA decides to join the party. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport

Hey Crypt people any thoughts on speed of growth of C. parva? My plants in my 45 are doing beautifully but I basically planted 10 of them across the front of the tank in a line and they look like hair plugs. Even though they look beautiful now 4 months after being planted there has been really not much outward growth to speak of. I know they are slow but how slow? Should I pull some up and plant them closer together to get a denser look or will that set them back and cause problems? Will they take off after a year like some other Crypts or will they pretty much always look like little hair plugs like this? 

Individual plant. Look how pretty! And no algae!

Cryptocoryne parva by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

But here is the whole tank. 10 little hair plugs in a row!

45 gallon planted aquarium Day 129 by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## HairyNoseWombat

I have no secrets, My crypts grow like weeds. The only ferts they get is fish poo and what ever falls through the gravel to the roots.


----------



## Matt69

Triport said:


> Hey Crypt people any thoughts on speed of growth of C. parva? My plants in my 45 are doing beautifully but I basically planted 10 of them across the front of the tank in a line and they look like hair plugs. Even though they look beautiful now 4 months after being planted there has been really not much outward growth to speak of. I know they are slow but how slow? Should I pull some up and plant them closer together to get a denser look or will that set them back and cause problems? Will they take off after a year like some other Crypts or will they pretty much always look like little hair plugs like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Individual plant. Look how pretty! And no algae!
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptocoryne parva by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> But here is the whole tank. 10 little hair plugs in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> 45 gallon planted aquarium Day 129 by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr




Racheal O’Leary hade a YouTube video where she got some to carpet, if I remember right it took a long time and they were in the shade. Or you could buy a whole bunch more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

